# If Thoughts Could Kill



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 20, 2002)

The six of you are resting in a country villa in the land of Dwer, taking a break from perilous adventure and valiant quests.  The warm spring air carries the scent of a plentiful breakfast, and the day promises entertainments of various kinds.  You could almost imagine settling down to rustic farmlife on a day like today.

Until the vision comes...

A cerulean sea of cystal stretches away in every direction.  Above, thunderheads charge across the night sky, flashing and rumbling.  The sea remains calm for another heartbeat, then glows dimly.  Gradually it brightens until all the sea, from horizon to horizon, blazes.  But brighter still is a point of burning intensity rising from the deep.  Brighter and brighter it shines as it comes closer and closer to the surface.  It is too brilliant to make out a shape against the light.  As the object threatens to break the surface of the now-roiling crystal sea, a voice of heartbreaking clarity speaks (and you know it speaks specifically to Verra):

"I awaken.  Find me.  You are One Who Will Choose."

The vision dissolves as something breaks the surface....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Pelor's Light! What was that. Verra do you know what just happened? Rex puts his gobblet down and looks at the rest of the party. I fear our time here has ended.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

OOC: Named my fighter William, and I've decided he's brittish, so insert the accent into your own mind when Reading, I'll do my best to 'type british' .  I'll update the char. sheet soon as I'm done posting this.

IC: 
"Bloody Hell!" William shakes his head "Verra, wha I tell you 'bout them blasted visions, they given me 'ead an aweful ache, they are."  He blinks a few times and looks around  "Well then, mates, I guess that be they way o' tellin us not t'be slackin off, roight?


----------



## Lambent10 (Dec 20, 2002)

Lysander blinks.

"How odd. What could it be? Clearly something important - unless, of course, it's a renegade mage of some sort trying to trap us with smoke and mirrors - but my intuition tells me otherwise." Lysander's voice is smooth and urbane.

"Well, obviously we've got to do something about it, whatever _it_ may be. I personally suggest we seek out a bard or sage, or perhaps we ought to investigate the possibilities of a _legend lore_ spell, although I suspect the former will be swifter and less costly than the latter."


----------



## Victim (Dec 20, 2002)

"Well.  That was a rather rude intrusion." Darian snaps in annoyance.  After regaining his composure, he looks to his companions, who also appear to have awakened from the vision -"So each of us experienced the vision?" he asks, looking for confirmation.  "Hmm, then a Force of tremendous magnitude must be responsible.  Most of our number possess significant reserves of Will (he casts reproachful glances at Bellus and William), and to breach our defenses simultaneously and at range would necessitate an incredibly power.  One far greater than any I could muster."  

Darian then leans back in thought.  "Verra, what exactly have you drawn us into?  It looks like we won't hunting foxes this afternoon," he laughs.

OOC: 
Spells locked:
0:  2 Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Light
1:  X Endure Elements, X Resist Scrying, 2 Magic Missile, Shield, [open], B: Alarm
2:  Levitate, See invisible, Endurance, 3 [open], B: Protection from arrows
3: Slow, Haste, Forceblast, Fly, [open], b: Dispel magic
4:  Scrying, Gird the warrior, [open], B: Minor Globe
5:  Teleport, [open], B: Dispel Magic

Spells cast:  Endure Elements: fire, self; Resist Scrying, self


----------



## Keia (Dec 20, 2002)

Sitting in a comfortable chair,  his fingers silently rubbing on the arm, Verra snaps alert from the vision.

"Did I just go somewhere?  Did someone see me leave or just get back?  That seemed so real, like I was there." Verra pauses, foot tapping on the floor.  

"A Vision you say, and you all had it, too?  I apologize my friends, I know not how this happened, nor what it means.  But I would be happy for any help you could give.  I would suggest that we gather our things and start looking for information.  I wonder if anyone else had this Vision?"

Verra lays down some money for the uneaten breakfast and gathers his belongings.

OCC: Psions cast today.  Animal Affinity Strength, Animal Affinity Constitution.


----------



## Lambent10 (Dec 20, 2002)

"Yes, I believe we all saw the vision."

Lysander looks to Verra packing his belongings.

"So we're going to seek a sage or bard, then?"

He finishes his meal and stands up. "No sense wasting time about it."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

perhaps someone from my order coan be of help. They owe Rex Humana that much at least for our saving the lives of the royal family of Re'halthien Rex gathers his things and will lead the way to the Temple of Pelor (assuming there is one here) if not he will calmly sit and wait for the others.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2002)

"No better time than now.  Sage, bard or cleric - it matters not to me,"  Verra will slightly unsling the quiver on his back and grasp it in one had, and the arrows within and Verra himself seem to haze over, like looking at him through waves of heaton a hot day.  The image is gone almost instantly and the quiver is back over his shoulder.

The action is familiar to his friends, the psionic charging of his arrows.  (OCC Metaphysical Weapon).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 21, 2002)

And so it begins, six companions in search of answers.

There is a temple of Pelor in Lark, the nearby city, thirty minutes away by horseback.  The party reaches the gates and Rex requests audience with the head of the temple.  He greets Rex warmly and guides you into a side chamber.

_There are also bards and sages in the city.  The most important thing to decide is what questions you will be asking and what type of information are you looking for (bardic knowledge, divination spells, etc)?_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 21, 2002)

Rex Humana thanks you for your time elder. We seek answers in the form of a commune spell. We were all just besieged by a vision of a power eminating from a crystal sea and we need more information. This power identified this young man you see before you. He open palm points to Verra.


----------



## Keia (Dec 21, 2002)

OCC: male not female, Verra not Vera.

Verra shifts his weight from foot to foot, "I believe that the vision was directed at me, as do the others here.  But other than this vision, we have nothing else to go on to determine who sent it or what it means.  Any divinations you could provide would be helpful."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

"Yeah, wut'e said.  We'd be roight pleased if you could tellus sumthing we donknow 'bout this here vision we 'ad."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 22, 2002)

_Rex, thanks for reminding me.  Would everyone please choose a color and use it for your posts.  It helps me as I am skimming to see who has responded._ 

"Very well, I believe one of our senior acoloytes has a commune spell prepared today.  We will expect the standard 975gp contribution," the temple elder says as he looks at Rex.

Turning to Verra and the others, he explains, "This spell will give you the chance to ask Pelor (through intermediaries) nine questions which can be answered with yes and no.  Sometimes the divine will grant a short answer instead, but don't count on it.  You will have about one minute to ask your questions, so perhaps you would like to prepare in advance as a group?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes, that would be most prudent,'the Gnome looked up from the spot on the ground where he was looking over the fletching of his arrows.
'So,' began Bellus, 'what shall our queries be, eh? Affairs of the Mind are not my Forte, though mine's been called quick enough in matters mundane and Visceral.'Bellus set his arrow down and in an instant he had kipped up into the air, landed on his splayed left hand and then up again and stood on his feet.Stretching and popping his neck, the Acrobat grinned at his companions and waited for those versed in matters Divine or Arcane to speak up.

OoC:I just realized that I had named him Bellus Nimblenock, it sounded Gnomisg ehough...THEN I decided to be an Acrobat (Nimble) and use a bow (NOCK). Odd what random things can coalesce into sense.

EDITamned typos.


----------



## Lambent10 (Dec 22, 2002)

"Well, modify them as you will, but here are _my_ suggestions:

'Was the intent of whatever or whoever contacted us a deception of any sort, or was it in earnest?'

'Was it an intelligent being?'

'Does the crystal sea and the fact that it contacted Verra, as a psion, signify that it involves psionics rather than magic?'

'Were there other persons who received the message?'

'Would it bring overall harm or good to seek it out?'

'What is the most expedient way of seeking it out?'

Lysander pauses a moment. "The last one's not a yes/no question, I realize, but I think it might be worth a single question for something that could shorten our quest by an unguessable amount of time. Of course, if we have nine questions we absolutely need to ask, we can omit that one. Any more ideas?"


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2002)

I like the questions posed so far and I think we should ask the last one regardless.  The first however should be was the intent of whoever or whatever contacted us a deception?

I can't think of any others.  Perhaps we should save two questions to ask as followups if we are surprised by the answers we get?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

Rex thinks that the questions are wise choices. Proceed with the prayer.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

Aye, those queries look good to me.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 22, 2002)

"yah, mates.  Sounds good, I like th'idea of levin two for follow-ups.'


----------



## Lambent10 (Dec 22, 2002)

OOC: Actually, I just thought of another thing. I have a total Knowledge: Psionics of +14. Could you make a roll to see if I know anything myself? If nothing, go ahead and ask the questions, but if there is something, I might want to modify questions based on that.


----------



## Victim (Dec 23, 2002)

Hmm, couldn't Rex cast the spell himself?  Darian wonders.  Still, it wouldn't do to appear miserly now.   Since he had just recently aquired some rare spell scrolls for his collection, scribed some utility spells that could be used in emergencies and had to seek out the components needed to enhance his valuable headband, Darian's reserves of coinage were running rather low.  And he still needed to replace or repair the scrying mirror shattered in the struggle against Kelladrin - curse him and his infernal scrying traps.  Perhaps, with his education and excellent memory, Darian knew some information that would spare everyone the expense of visiting a sage.  [OOC: Knowledges:  Arcana: +19, History +10, and the long shots, Nobility +10 and Geography +10 - I laugh at your pathetic +14 ]

'Well, the first question seems rather vague.  Good results can - but not usually - stem from a path of treachery and deception.  Altough it's not to my taste, turning the tables on fiends with trickery does have an appealing irony.  Also, an ernest plea to release a trapped entity could result in untold mayhem and destruction.  Some things are best kept asleep.  Perhaps it would be wiser to ask if the intention was benign or malevolent instead.  Then we cover two of your questions with but a single query, Lysander."

"Also, we might ask the wisdom of seeking out other parties that have been contacted, assuming of course that others were contacted.  Given the phrase "you are One Who Will Choose", I deem it most probable that others recieved similar visions.  If only Verra was chosen for nothing, would the vision not have included THE, as in "you are the One. . ."  Certainly diction implying a singular individual would be most appropriate were Verra the only one that will choose."

"I agree that having a few questions contingent upon the answers to others or otherwise in reserve would be a wise choice.  There should be little reason not to proceed with the Commune."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2002)

OOC: Ow, victim, bad color.


----------



## Victim (Dec 23, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: Ow, victim, bad color. *




OOC: Is that better?  I don't usually mess around with color.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2002)

[OOC: Just so it is said, Rex would cast the spell but it is not one he has memorised. they would have to wait 24 hours for him to cast it.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 26, 2002)

_Merry Christmas, All.  Sorry for the delay._

*clatter of dice* Lysander and Darian have each pondered the vision, but there is so little to go on other than the cerulean sea and the strange statement.  Their knowledge of psionic, arcane, and mundane matters do not provide any clues.

The attending priest begins his prayer.  Ten minutes later he looks up, his eyes as bright as the risen sun.  "ASK YOUR QUESTIONS," he states in a high, rich voice.

'Was the intent of whatever or whoever contacted us a deception of any sort, or was it in earnest?'

EARNEST

'Was it an intelligent being?'

NO

'Does the crystal sea and the fact that it contacted Verra, as a psion, signify that it involves psionics rather than magic?'

YES

'Were there other persons who received the message?'

YES

'Would it bring overall harm or good to seek it out?'

GOOD

'What is the most expedient way of seeking it out?'

THE COLORLESS LODGE KNOWS MUCH


Lysander recognizes the name Colorless Lodge.  They are an order of psions who share mental abilities with one another.  Their headquarters is in the country of Tyug, more than five hundred miles to the south.

Six questions have been asked.  Three remain.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 26, 2002)

Rex asks This force, does it mean any harm to Verra?


----------



## Keia (Dec 26, 2002)

Verra suggests, "Is the sender of the vision intelligent? Those that oppose this vision, are they aware of Verra as a chosen? Is the colorless lodge on our side?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 6, 2003)

"This force, does it mean any harm to Verra?"

NO

"Those that oppose this vision, are they aware of Verra as a chosen?"

YES

"Is the Colorless Lodge on our side?"

YES

The light slowly fades from the priest's eyes.  The temple elder turns to the party.  "Intriguing," he says.  "Is there anything else we can provide for our honored guests?"


----------



## Victim (Jan 6, 2003)

"Verra, it looks as if you might be drawing some unwanted attention.  Since one or more hostile groups have become aware of your status so quickly, we must assume that they have signficant magical or psionic resources at their command as well.  It might be wise to ward against scrying, as a skilled individual can scry with nothing more than a name."  Surely it wouldn't go farther than an intrusive scrying attempt.  Unscrupolous wizards had once assassinated each other in attacks made possible by scrying and teleport.  Organized wizard guilds and conclaves had civilized matters, but the truly desperate - or those without regulation like most sorcerers and psions - might defy convention and gamble on a successful surprise attack.  Until he had a greater feel for the situation, Darian would have to cautious and hold some combat magic ready.

"I'm not familar with this Colorless Lodge.  Since even with powerful spells there can be misunstandings between mortals and the divine, I'd rather not place trust in them without knowing more of them."

OOC:  Has Darian ever been to Tyug?  What do we know of it?  Skill values haven't changed from above.


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2003)

Verra asks the cleric, "Have you heard of the colorless lodge or know where they can be found?  I think we should seek more answers there." 

Verra will glance around, nervously, knowing that someone could be after him,"Regardless, I know now that there is some danger to me.  But, I could use some help in following this through.  I must go to the colorless ledge, but I know not the way." (OCC: Sorry, had to through the quote in, had no choice  )


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 7, 2003)

The temple elder apologizes, "I am afraid I know almost nothing of the Colorless Lodge.  The faithful of Pelor pay little attention to the doings of psions, unless they present a clear danger to those under our care.  The best I can say is that the Colorless Lodge is not counted among our enemies."

Darian has been to Tyug, and is fairly familiar with the layout of the country and its political structure.  With abundant natural resources in its mountains and forests and a strategic coastline, Tyug is dominated by trade.  As such, the Twelve Guilds exert considerable influence over national and local politics.  There is a hereditary king, but the guildlords make most important decisions without him.  Relations between Dwer and Tyug are currently strong, and several of the local wizards are familiar enough with locations in Tyug to teleport there.

Lysander is sure the headquarters of the Lodge is within Uriel, the capital city of Tyug.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

I would protect you if I could but to prevent others from scrying you is beyond the gifts Pelor has bestowed upon me. I pledge that I will acompany you and shield you as best I can. This Rex Humana swears by Pelor's light. Rex has his hand on his holy symbol while he says this. You all know Rex to never take an oath with out living up to it.


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2003)

"Thank you for all of your help, elder," Verra says as he paces in the church." So I guess we should be off to the capital of Tyug.  The sooner we start the better - at least as far as I'm concerned."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

Bellus smiled, then fidgeted, he was ready to be off.'Well, then, what's it to be Folks?' 


OoC:The city is called Uriel??


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

Rex will ask the High Cleric of Pelor at this temple if they have an scroll of wind walk they could use or buy.


----------



## Victim (Jan 7, 2003)

Concentrating briefly, Darian activates one of his weaker Pearls of Power.  With the aid of his creation, the tattered remanants of his expended Resist Scrying spell are rewoven into a functional spell pattern.   

"We could be in Uriel within the hour, if no one minds hazarding a Teleport.  I've traveled to the city on the business of my family, and have a passing familiarity with the locale.  We would only need to delay long enough to ready some additional spells.  An additional teleport and some reduce spells"

"If you don't mind, Verra, I could cast the Resist Scrying spell now.  Lysander, if you notice a Scrying sensor, let us know." 

OOC: Assuming Verra doesn't object, he gets Resist Scrying too.


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 7, 2003)

"Yes, it seems that haste would be to our benefit on such a mission, and a teleport would be a minor hazard we should certainly risk."

Lysander pauses.

"The Colorless Lodge would indeed be our best source of information," he says, "I should have thought of that before rather than waste a question on something I already knew. I'm certain they will be willing to help - they are exclusive in their membership only, and not in their hospitality."

OOC: I just made all that about the Colorless Lodge up. If they're known for secretivity or something completely opposite, let me know and I'll change it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 8, 2003)

The temple does have one wind walk scroll of the appropriate level to transport six individuals (15th caster level), although there would be some chance of miscast for Rex.

_I have no problem with your Colorless Lodge statements.  The Uriel thing was a coincidence.    Kudos to the one who guesses the source of my city and country names.  And Keia, I loved the LOTR quote._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2003)

My friends I have procured a Wind Walk scroll. We can all travel swiftly and with out any further delay.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2003)

Bellus lights his pipe, waiting on the more esoteric types to finalize a decision.

OoC:The Uriel thing (for me) is an affinity for the Archangel, not that I'm overly X-Tian/Catholic. It's also the name of my Primary band (sans Drummer...but we are getting Drummer-in-a-can!!! ala Drum Machine  )


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2003)

"Either way, wind walk or teleport is fine with me.  I guess we could teleport there and use the wind walk for a location that we aren't as certain of." 

Verra will take the resist scrying spell if it will help.


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 9, 2003)

"I would prefer a teleport myself, for Verra's reasons and because it would be far faster; the risk would be extraordinarily low anyhow, it's hardly a risk - the true risk would lie in moving too slowly and potentially allowing our quest to fail."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 9, 2003)

_Alright, Darian, tell us how the teleport is going to work._


----------



## Victim (Jan 9, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Alright, Darian, tell us how the teleport is going to work. *




OOC:
After riding back to the manor, I'd prepare my remaining spells.

0: 2 Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Light
1: X Endure Elements, X Resist Scrying, 2 Magic Missile, Shield, *Reduce*, B: Alarm
2: Levitate, See invisible, Endurance, *Reduce*, *Glitterdust*, *Endurance*, B: Protection from arrows
3: Slow, Haste, Forceblast, Fly, *Forceblast*, b: Dispel magic
4: Scrying, Gird the warrior, *Polymorph Other*, B: Minor Globe
5: Teleport, *Teleport*, B: Dispel Magic

Darian can take along 450 pounds of stuff and creatures in addition to himself.  The Reduce spell cuts the weight of the target by 9/10ths.  Therefore, the 2 heaviest characters, presumably Rex and William, become much lighter.  Then a Pearl of Power (1) is used to recover a Reduce and shrink the next heavist character - probably Lysander.  Between the 5 people that have to fit into the 450 lbs, the 3 reduced characters will probably weigh less than 100 lbs, and the others (assuming I've guessed the 3rd heaviest right) would be an elf and a gnome.  

We'd have to pay for stabling since bringing our mounts along would be tricky.

The additional teleport can be used to correct any errors that might error with the first one.  

Verra now has Resist Scrying for 9 hours.

IC:  

"Excellent idea Verra.  We may need to travel quickly again once we obtain our information from the Colorless Lodge.  I suggest that we head back to the manor and prepare for out journey.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

Well then Rex will keep the scroll in case it is needed afterward.  
[OOC: I'll send Rex's spell list later tonight.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 10, 2003)

After the group has returned to the manor and Darian has prepared the necessary spells, you all gather in the courtyard, prepared to travel to Tyug.

It becomes clear that your precautions against scrying were appropriate, yet ineffective.  Darian, Lysander, and Rex all notice the manifestation of a small purple eye, evidence that someone is watching.

_Darian, Lysander, and Rex: Actions?_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

*I have no idea if this will work.*

Rex looks at the eye and calles forth the light of Pelor. Basicly he will chanel positive energy at it, just as if he were turning undead.
In Pelor's name I banish you!


----------



## Victim (Jan 10, 2003)

Darian steps up to the scrying sensor as he gives Rex a sideways glance.  "I am sorry, but my friends and I are in the middle of some important business at the moment.  We'd prefer not to be disturbed, so please remove your scrying sensor.  If you wish to communicate, use Sending to contact Sir Darian Almardean of Lark." 

If the sensor remains, then Darian attempts to Dispel it.  Then he comments, "Things may get somewhat interesting in a few moments.  Our watchers may intend to do more than commit a minor breach of etiquette."


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 10, 2003)

Lysander gestures towards the eye (or the space where the eye is, for those who can't see it). "My friends, we are being watched."

He turns to the eye. "Who are you? If you wish to speak with us, do so, or begone." [asking for scryer to send a _missive_]

Lysander ponders the odd shape of the scrying eye. [Knowledge: Psionics +14. Remote View sensors are in the shape of the viewer, and the wizard spell is a translucent, uncolored sensor (if I remember correctly). Also trying to figure out a way that is effective to destroy scrying sensors that won't involve dispel magic/negate psionics, which I don't have.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 10, 2003)

Rex's channelling of energy has no effect.  Nor do the appeals for communication by Darian and Lysander.  Darian's attempt to dispel is likewise ineffective.

Slowly, more of the viewer becomes apparent: a humanoid figure wrapped in black straps that cover it completely, trapping its arms at its sides and forcing the legs together.  Even its head is entirely wrapped in leather straps - except for its eyes.  The leather-wrapped creature seems to levitate under its own power.

Lysander feels a chill creep up his spine, as he recalls that mind flayer sensors are said to appear in just that way.  The foul ones are also known to possess levitate and teleport ...

_Everyone: actions?_


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 10, 2003)

"Mind flayer!" Lysander hisses. "What do you want? Speak quickly before we destroy you."

Lysander prepares to activate a mental barrier should the illithid go for a _mind blast_ or other psionic attack [no game effect; it's a free action anyway], and readies a _greater concussion_ if the mind flayer attacks in any other way.


----------



## Victim (Jan 10, 2003)

OOC: We're just getting the image of the mindflayer, as if from Remote Viewing, right now, correct?  Otherwise I'll stagger back a step while throwing Haste and Shield.

As the image of a mummy mind flayer appears, Darian retraces his previous steps toward the remote viewing sensor, except with far greater alacrity than previously demonstrated.  Many of his spells would amount to nothing when matched against the Illithid's impressive resistance to spell attack.  On the other hand, its significant telepathic prowess could turn his enhancement spells cast upon more martial individuals against the clear minded members of the group.

"Rex, your training in etiquette and public speech far exceeds mine.  What would you consider the most appropriate rejoinder to the rather rude arrival of an uninvited illithid?  A _Magic Circle against Evil_, perhaps?"

Darian then turns back to the mind flayer, "By the way, Levitate is an inferior spell and consequently fails to impress."  He then casts the spell Endurance upon Lysander.  The spell could prove helpful both immediately, or later if the illithid only sought to bait us now and planned to attack after most hastily cast magical spells had faded.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

The radiance of Pelor protects and repels. Rex calls up a circle against Evil.


----------



## Keia (Jan 10, 2003)

"What in the world?!?  Someone tell me that's not what I think it is." Verra asks.  Verra shivers and those looking at Verra see him as those in a heat mirage, briefly, signaling the activate of his powers.  As it clears, Verra has his dangerous bow in hand.

If that thing is actually here, Verra will manifest _Haste_ (9 rounds) and follow it with _Combat Prescience_ (+2 to attack rolls), on his move equivalent, he will snap is bow out of its glove of storing.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2003)

Bellus will pull his Wand of True Strike from his Haversack, using it on himself. Bellus will try to take up a flanking position before attacking, thus (hopefully) getting a Sneak Attack.


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 10, 2003)

"Wait! Lysander says. "Let's not jump into this too quickly. We've not angered any mind flayers recently, and we've done nothing that should attract attention except the vision - though we've told no one but the temple of Pelor so far, and they are beyond reproach. Though we don't know how it could know about this, it must be either quite powerful, in which case in would be foolish to fight it, or have knowledge pertaining to the vision and our quest. In either case, it would be to our advantage to talk to it rather than fight."

He turns towards the ghostly image of the illithid. "Why are you here? How did you find out that we saw the vision? Start talking, for your mere presence is already a mark against you."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 11, 2003)

Lysander readies greater concussion.  Darian casts Endurance on Lysander.  Rex casts Magic Circle Against Evil.  Verra manifests Haste and Combat Prescience and readies his bow.  Bellus begins moving behind the sensor while drawing and using the wand of True Strike on himself.

The eyes of the figure burn like points of silver fire for a moment.  A rainbow flash of light sweeps quickly away from the sensor's location, and four figures step forth.  One is a dwarf with obviously arcane runes inscribed on his axe.  Another is a shaven-headed human female in gray robes holding a wooden wand.  The third is a male gnome, dressed in a bright red cloak and black leathers.  The fourth is the leather-wrapped figure itself.  Its eyes return to a bloated, featureless purple.

_Initiatives: Rex 19, Lysander 19, Darian 13, Verra 10, Bellus 10.  Actions, please!_


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 11, 2003)

OOC: I'll drop the greater concussion and hold my action until the first of the four makes a move. If it is an attack (including psionic combat modes, psionic powers, or conventional means), I will manifest _stomp_, aimed to affect all three who are not levitating, if possible. The DC will be 1d20 + 6 + one per two points from  _endurance_. If I need to hold my action to recognize a psionic power being manifested (psicraft +14), I will do so, and as above, if it is an attack, I will use _stomp_.


----------



## Victim (Jan 11, 2003)

OOC: Here's my tenative action, assuming that the other group is hostile and that nothing too unusual happens before my turn.  Also, I'm going to be unavailable most of tommorrow.

IC:  "Dispatch the illithid!" Darian shouted.  Rex and Bellus were experienced enough combatants to coordinate their attacks and use the circle against evil to it's greatest effect.  With luck, some of others would be freed of the mind flayer's compulsions when the protection effect included them.  On other hand, he'd never seen an illithid in such strange garb before, so something unusual may be afoot.

Since their attackers no doubt had the advantage of preparation, it would fall on Darian's shoulders to rectify the situation.  A dispel would be rather chancy - the scrying - remote viewing - had enough power to whether his previous dispel attempt.  Also, if one of his comrades were to become enchanted, he'd need his last dispel to free them.  However, one of his favorite spells could easily dismiss the potent Haste dweomers that were so common among battle mages and adventures.  That would do.

"I'll try to buy us some time."  Fitting, since he was about to unleash temporal spells.  Then, carefully stepping away from any enemies that had closed within reach (or casting defensively if that's impossible), Darian incanted the transmutation Haste so he could respond to the attack more rapidly, and followed it with its mirror image, the Slow spell.

Slow: targets - illithid, human female, dwarf, gnome, and any hostile targets of opportunity; DC 22 or 24 against evil targets, lasts 9 rounds

 0: 2 Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Light
1: X Endure Elements, X Resist Scrying, 2 Magic Missile, Shield, Reduce, B: Alarm
2: Levitate, See invisible, Endurance, Reduce, Glitterdust,      
X Endurance, B: Protection from arrows
3: X Slow, X Haste, Forceblast, Fly, Forceblast, b: Dispel magic
4: Scrying, Gird the warrior, Polymorph Other, B: Minor Globe
5: Teleport, Teleport, B: X Dispel Magic


----------



## Keia (Jan 11, 2003)

Verra will follow Darians instructions and attack the leather wrapped critter.  Three arrow shots at it as follows:

1st& 2nd shot +20 to hit [+2 bow +2 Comp. +8 Dex +4 Base +2 insight -2 Rapid shot +3 arrow +1 pb]

3rd shot [from haste] +22 to hit [+2 bow +2 Competence +8 Dex +4 Base +2 insight -2 Rapid shot +3 arrow +1 pb]

Damage on all three shots is 1d8 + 2d6 [Shock/ Cold] + 1d4 [psionic shot] +2 bow +3 mighty [base] +3 arrow +1 competence

The mighty base is from +3 due to strength but I don't know what the bonus was from my animal affinity to str cast this morning.

Verra will use Fate of One to reroll any one failed save.

[Psionic points remaining 72-17 = 55 remaining]
AC currently 27 [10 + 8 dex + 5 armor +4 haste]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

Bellus will (on his turn), attack the whichever target presents themselves as most open. 
Hopefully, there will be one who he can Flank.

Attacks (without Flank Mod)
First Kukri +33 (True Strike)/+8 1D4+3 18-20/X2
+Second Kukri 13/+8 1D4+1 18-20/X2

+3D6/hit if he gets his Sneak Attack.
Remember I have Evasion and  Improved Evasion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2003)

Rex’s Spell List: *=used. 	<Domain spell>
0 Level: Detect Magicx3, Light, Detect poison, Resistance.
1st Level: <Cure light Wounds>, Command, Bless, Divine Favor, Sanctuary, Summon Monster 1
2nd Level: <Heat Metal>, Bull’s Strengthx2, Remove Paralysis, Silence, Shatter.
3rd Level: <Searing Light>, Magic Circle against Evil*, Dispel Magic, Blindness/Deafness, Bestow Curse.
4th Level: <Fire Shield>, Greater Magic Weapon, Summon Monster 4, Dismissal.
5th Level: <Healing Circle>, Flame Strike, Righteous Might.

[OOC: Sorry it took so long to get this to you.]

On Rex's turn he will flame strike the group (remember he has improved Initiative.) 
Feel the touch of Pelor's gaze. (9d6 damage 1/2 holy, 1/2 fire)


----------



## Victim (Jan 13, 2003)

Flamestrike is the level 5 sun domain spell, not Fire seeds.  Fire seeds is the level 6 spell.

Assuming that they show hostile intent before 13, my action is fine.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Flamestrike is the level 5 sun domain spell, not Fire seeds.  Fire seeds is the level 6 spell.
> *



Thanks. edited my spell list.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 14, 2003)

Rex's flamestrike comes roaring down, having no effect on the floating illithid but varying degrees of success against the other three targets (41 damage, the human saved, the dwarf resisted some damage).

Verra sees the gnome acts next, summoning a gargantuan shadow elemental.  As the awe-inspiring beast swings for the nomad, he intuitively disbelieves, and the shadow arm passes through him.  The entire creature disolves, and the gnome acts again by turning invisible.

Lysander recognizes the gnomes action as an attack, although he does not see the result.  He manifests stomp.  The shockwave travels out, but both the human and the dwarf keep their balance.

The dwarf spots Bellus waiting for a sneak attack.  He steps in the gnomes direction and hits him twice with his battleaxe (17 damage).

Darian casts his haste spell, while Verra opens fire on the illithid.  With deadly accuracy the nomad pierces the illithid's head with all three shots (two criticals).  Although it has the ability to resist the shock and cold damage, the physical effect of three masterwork arrows through the brain is sufficient to kill it (124 damage).

Despite his enthusiastic attacks, only Bellus's _true strike_ hits the advancing dwarf (4 damage).

The bald female human acts last, launching a fireball at the assembled spellcasters while flying into the air.  Verra avoids the worst of the attack (18 damage), but Lysander, Darian, and Rex are all burned badly (37 damage).  The mage, quicker than might be imagined, acts a second time, striking Verra with a foul black ray, draining some of his energy (two negative levels).

_Actions, please.  Rex, is it correct that you only have 36hp?

P.S. Please tell me if I forget about about any resistances and so on._


----------



## Victim (Jan 14, 2003)

Err, I cast Slow with my Haste partial.


----------



## Keia (Jan 14, 2003)

If the dwarf is within striking distance, Verra will adjust 5' away from him and invoke invoke Time Hop (DC D20 + 12) with his partial from the haste.   "I'll deal with you in a minute" 

Then, he will do his best to take care of the flying bald woman with two shots as detailed above using a full round attack. 

If the dwarf is not a threat to Verra yet, the partial will be taken as an addition arrow attack against the woman or the gnome (if the woman is down)."I'm sorry, but I can't allow you to hurt me or my friends and think you can get away with it." 

OCC: [Psionic points remaining 55 - 3 = 52 , 47 if Time Hop cast]

[Edit: Removed Enervation effects . . . for now]


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 14, 2003)

Lysander screams from the burn. Throwing away his earlier decision to think before fighting, he manifests his most powerful attack, a _mindwipe_, on the flying mage, and then commands his psicrystal to use its stored _stomp_ on the dwarf.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 14, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Err, I cast Slow with my Haste partial. *




_Ok, had to check the rules on that since it was obviously going to come up again._ 

Darian casts slow, which counters the haste on the bald mage.  She doesn't cast enervate at Verra (this round).


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2003)

'Nice Blow, you Stunted Orc, I was just sizing you up anyways...have at you!'
Bellus attacks again, hoping that somebody will help Flank this dratted Dwarf, so he can do some Real Damage :O


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH! Cries Rex as He collapses on fire. (-1 hits) I hate to say this but roll the save for Rex's necklace of Fire Balls type 4.


----------



## Keia (Jan 14, 2003)

_OCC:  You only have to save for items if there was a one rolled for your save, otherwise your items are fine._


----------



## Victim (Jan 14, 2003)

OOC: some items, like Helms of Brilliance and necklaces of Fireball, are special cases.  Exposing either of the above items to powerful fire attacks can have regretable consequences.

Also, Slow should still affect the other targets (the dwarf).  I have 2 targets right now, since the gnome disappeared and the mind flayer is dead.  So it would dispel (not counter) the haste on the human wiz/sor? and still have the dwarf lined up.

Whether the spell succeeds or fails will change my move.  Also, if all of Rex's fireballs cook off, I'd imagine my proposed actions would be rather unimportant, since charred corpses can't cast spells.

Uriel, you might want to have Bellus take a 5ft step to one side of the dwarf.  Darian might be doing something rather violent, depending on how the slow turns out


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> *Also, Slow should still affect the other targets (the dwarf).  I have 2 targets right now, since the gnome disappeared and the mind flayer is dead.  So it would dispel (not counter) the haste on the human wiz/sor? and still have the dwarf lined up.*




I'm ruling that the energies of slow and haste cancel one another out.  The mage does not even get a saving throw.  She just loses her spell.  But in exchange, the slow spell does not have enough energy to affect any other targets.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

_OOC: It pains me to do this, but I do it with the expectation that the game is not over.  Consider it a roleplaying challenge.  The temple of Pelor is not far away._

*clatter of dice* In one truly terrifying moment, the worst possible combination of events comes to pass.  Rex's fresh necklace of fireballs goes off, nearly incinerating Verra, Lysander, Darian, and Rex (30d6 damage. Everyone made their saves, but still takes 45 damage).  Bellus watches his friends fall to the ground, dead or dying.

Four magic missles appear from thin air and streak towards Verra, exploding into his chest (18 damage).

Bellus longs to help his comrades, but the dwarf keeps him busy, hitting once with his rune axe (8 damage).  Bellus responds with swift counterstrikes, hitting the dwarf three times (14 damage).

The female mage flies down to the bodies and examines Verra closely.  She calls out, "Cehvat, the battle is over.  This Chosen is finished.  We will return to base for another bloodhound."

The dwarf steps back warily, eyeing Bellus with a smug expression, daring the gnome to press the attack.


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 15, 2003)

OOC: Actually, I'm still alive.

Starting HP: 72
Endurance: +18 HP
(Endurance (+4 con) = +2 con modifier = +2/level extra HP = +18)
First _fireball_ = -37 HP
Second _fireball_ = -45 HP
--------------------------------------
Total: 8 HP left

I also have a _dorje of body adjustment_ - I presume no one is still in the 'dying' stage, however?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

[OOC: Rex is at -36... think you can help him? Sorry about that guys. I had a bad feeling when I made the "purchase of the necklace. Didn't think it would end so quickly!] 
Rex's dying thought is "how will I explain this to Pelor?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 15, 2003)

Lambent10 said:
			
		

> *OOC: Actually, I'm still alive.
> 
> I also have a dorje of body adjustment - I presume no one is still in the 'dying' stage, however? *




_You are right.  In fact, Verra is also alive (due to his animal affinity), but unconscious.  Rather than edit the above post, let's say that you fell prone in the explosion.  Verra fell when the magic missles hit.  The mage thinks you are both dead, but you still have the option to act.

Current initiative order: Lysander, mage, gnome, dwarf, Bellus.  Actions, please._


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 15, 2003)

Lysander is blown through the air by the force of the explosion. He falls to the ground and turns to face the ground so his psionic display will remain unseen, and manifests _detect thoughts_, praying they will stay long enough for it to have an effect, and that none will notice the telltale mental hiss from the manifestation.

OOC: I'll target it so the dwarf is the only target, if possible.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

The dwarf glares at Bellus,  "Right.  I didn't think so, mind-bait!"  Lysander reaches for his thoughts, but finds that the dwarf has a strong will.

He backs up to the mage as she takes out a scroll.  The other gnome appears beside them, wand out and ready.  She reads the scroll and the three of them fade from view, leaving the corpse of the leather-wrapped creature behind.


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 16, 2003)

Lysander groans, standing up slowly. He looks around expectantly waiting for the others to do the same, but to no avail. He then goes to examine the others, to find Verra unconscious and not dead. Lysander pulls out his _dorje of body adjustment_ and starts healing him until he's back on his feet. "Well, it appears we've managed to wipe out. Again. The Temple of Pelor looks to be our best option for the moment - ought we to carry them there ourselves, or should I contact them remotely? There isn't much of a rush; they won't become any more dead in the time it takes to reach the temple."

In addition, Lysander will search the ground for any scraps of hair, charred bits of clothing, etc., that was left behind, to facilitate a later _remote viewing_.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

Rex's initial flamestrike seems to accomplished that.  A charred pouch lies on the ground where the bald mage first appeared.  A small note is inside.

"Bayla,
   Our time is now.  Too long have we arcane spellcasters tolerated the upstart arts of mental empowerment.  Psionics is a vile corruption of the mind, and it must be eliminated in all its forms.  So, too, must we destroy all creatures who call upon psionic powers.
   Something important has happened.  The Waking Event.  You don't need to know the particulars, but know this: We have an opportunity to cripple all the arts of psionic manifestation, everywhere.
   Seeker will lead you and identify the targets I've selected.  Despite its heritage, it serves us well.  Sometimes you must fight evil with evil, though it burns the hand.
   There are six targets.  These are the Six Who Choose.  Kill them all.  Kill your targets, and we have a chance to destabilize psionic powers forever!
   Once you have eliminated these chosen, we will turn our sights to the Colorless Lodge, our most potent and evil enemy.  If we take out the Lodge, the lich will be easy.  I will provide other Wilder reinforcements as necessary, or elect a new team leader altogether if you fail.  Do not fail.
   E.W."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

Bellus smiles and sas to the departing Dwarf.
'We will finish this soon enough, Zhilvare.' Bellus uses the Gladatorial term for an Enemy that you consider far beneath your own skill. 

Bellus looks about seeing what he can do for any of the other party members.

OoC:Can I get a  recap, how fare the other party members?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Rex was atomised. he is at -38 or so. I doubt there is a body left.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 16, 2003)

_Fireball is a quick burn, not a slow one.  So the heat killed you and Darian, not the flames.  Admittedly, this was seven quick burns.  But the bodies are still intact._


----------



## Keia (Jan 16, 2003)

What in the world happened?  I thought we had those guys in hand and now I'm waking up to this? Verra scowls at the situation. We should return them to the temple and see about some resurrections. 

Verra, after gathering his gear, will pick up one of the bodies.  "We should probably take the flayer with us as well." Verra will head to the temple, bodies in tow.


----------



## Victim (Jan 16, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Fireball is a quick burn, not a slow one.  So the heat killed you and Darian, not the flames.  Admittedly, this was seven quick burns.  But the bodies are still intact. *




OOC: Darian takes 5 points less because of my Endure Elements.  I guess he's slightly less dead than without it.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 17, 2003)

_Ooc: Hmm, I didn't realize you had that cast.  But yes, in that case, Darian was only mostly dead.  Go see Miracle Max for a cure._

Verra, Bellus, and Lysander return to the temple with the bodies of their friends and the mind flayer.  The temple elder is grieved to hear of the unprovoked attack, and offers the sanctuary of the temple overnight while he prepares the true resurrection.

In the morning the temple elder reveals that Rex does not wish to return from the afterlife.  Pelor spoke to the elder in a dream.  Darian, on the other hand, is eager to return.  The church of Pelor is a good friend of the Almardean family, and Darian had a fine reputation for law and goodness.

Shortly after dawn Darian is returned to life, fully restored and spells prepared.


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2003)

"Well, I guess dying one way to stop moving - but its not my way, if I can help it." Verra says a few good words over Rex.  "Knowing how real the danger is and how organized the people are against us.  I think we should recruit some help.  Anyone here of a mind to help out?"

Verra thinks for a few minutes, "Here's something that might help though - they think I'm dead!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 20, 2003)

The temple elder apologizes that no other questing priests are currently available.  Pelor informed him that help for your quest will come from another quarter.

Not long after Darian's return, one of the acolytes brings Verra a message.  It appeared in the entryway of the temple.  Inside is a note from a Zelestine Thurass, who identifies herself as an elder of the Colorless Lodge.  She invites Verra and companions to visit the Lodge headquarters.  She promises, "Much will be explained."


----------



## Victim (Jan 21, 2003)

After thanking the elder for the honor of recieving for one of the most powerful divine spells, Darian moves to join the others.  He seems lost in thought, until Verra's comment.

"Not only do they believe you dead, their attack pointed out a number of other deficiencies in their knowledge.  They obviously aren't from the area, otherwise they would have known of this nearby temple.  Also, they don't appear to have been aware of our capabilities and contacts, otherwise they would probably attempted to prevent ressurection.  Umm, since I wasn't in the best position to observe the battle, perhaps you could enlighten me as to the conclusion, and to the abilities of our attackers.

It's convienent that we now have an invitation to Colorless Ledge.  I still have the spells ready that would allow us to travel there quickly."  He seems sad and downcast as he concludes, "It appears as if we'll have little need for the weight reducing spells.   

OOC:  Sorry for the delay.  I had a hard time figuring out what to say.


----------



## Keia (Jan 21, 2003)

Verra will explain to Darian what happened in the battle and what he saw of the abilities of his foes.

"Welcome back, Darian.  I think we could use those spells as soon as everyone else is ready to go!  Although with our group smaller, I'm not certain we could defeat them again.  Perhaps we should take the cleric's advice and look for help. 

Regardless, Verra would feel more comfortable if he were on the move (moving target much more difficult to hit).  This is readily apparent from his body language though he doesn't mention it.


----------



## Victim (Jan 21, 2003)

OOC: Since these Wilder people seem to be arcane casters, does Darian know anything about their group (+19 knowledge arcana)

"I'm not so certain that we couldn't defeat them - at least that strike team.   If she is only capable of four missiles, then I believe that I could dispatch her in magical combat.  She must have used the scroll because she hasn't yet mastered enough magic to teleport.  I've gone to great lengths to aquire unusual attack spells, and I'm a specialist in defensive magic.  Without the advantage of her treacherous surprise attack, I should be able to defeat her.  The gnome's magic seems to be that of cowardice and deceit.  If Phantasmal Killer and Invisibility - even the if it is the improved version - are his best spells, then he can be discounted.  (Darian despises illusion magic)  

Dealing the illithid and dwarf might be the most problematic.  However, the Colorless Lodge might be able to provide assistance, in addition to information.  

Still, the note worries me.  Any group with mind flayers at their disposal must be backed by great power.  Illithids usually dominate other races, not become thralls themselves."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

Bellus listened closely, upset at the death of Rex, and wondering who might replace him, since the group neede bolstering.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 22, 2003)

When everyone is ready, Darian safely teleports the group to a familiar place in Uriel (a clearing in a seldom-used park).

It takes an hour or so to track down the location of the Lodge's headquarters, but before long you find yourself looking down the street at a smoothly polished white marble dome.  Some fifty feet in diameter, the dome is strangely enigmatic, quiet, and completely ignored by casual passers-by.  Crystalline skylights high up on the dome apparently let in the light.  Obsidian double doors provide the single entry.


----------



## Keia (Jan 22, 2003)

Verra will head toward the crystalline structure, keeping his eyes peeled for danger, but anxious to get some questions answered.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2003)

Bellus moves forward, no weapons drawn, but his eyes scanning for trouble.


----------



## Victim (Jan 24, 2003)

"Excellent, it looks like this Colorless Lodge might be somewhat respectable afterall.  It certainly took long enough to find."
Darian boldy strides toward the building, while chanting a simple spell.  One hand traces circle in the air, and then points at the door.  [Cast Open, with any luck the doors will open dramaticly as he walks through].


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

Two large creatures stand on either end of this thirty feet wide, ten feet deep space tiled in white marble.  The creatures, each nine feet tall and flanking another set of obsidian doors, seem pale to the point of partial translucency - they have the aspect of shapes carved from some particularly yielding substance.  Both sport unicornlike horns as well as a sense of reserved power.

One of the creatures addresses Darian and his companions telepathically, "Greetings, strangers.  To what purpose is your visit?"


----------



## Lambent10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Lysander speaks up. "We come in response to a message sent by Zelestine Thurass. Is she or one of the other elders present?


----------



## Keia (Jan 24, 2003)

Verra taps his foot impatiently, nervous to be so close to his goal and yet still be blocked.  Not wanting any surprises, Verra will look around for anything unusual, but will otherwise follow Lysander's lead.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 24, 2003)

The creature nods and pushes open the interior doors.  The domed chamber within is utterly quiet and peaceful.  Polished marble tiles the floor.  The smoothness of the dome is broken by six equally spaced pillars around the periphery, multicolored skylights above, and a massive natural crystal (ten feet in diameter and ten feet tall) in the center of the floor.  The skylights are apparently constructed so that all available outside light falls onto the crystal.

As you pass into the chamber, the creature gestures at the crystal and sends its thought, "Use the Door."


----------



## Keia (Jan 25, 2003)

Verra will enter the room, eager to get on and find some answers.  He looks at the crystal and tries to find a door in the crystal.

If he doesn't see any, he will touch the crystal and 'Use it.'


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

Bellus relaxes somewhat, entering with the others.
Wondering what he had gotten himself into this time, the Gnome chuckles and fades into the center of the group, his eyes and ears scanning for trouble, as well as his Acute Nose.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

Verra quickly finds that the entire crystal is permeable to the touch.  By stepping into the crystal, he and the others arrive in a smaller circular room with a matching crystal.  The floor of this room tiled with pale, almost translucent stone.  The room is open to the north, south, and west, and a normal oak door stands closed on the curved east wall.

Through the northern door a middle-aged human man with white hair and a grizzled beard is visible.  He looks up from his papers, squinting.  He calls out to you, "Be welcome, visitors.  You stand in the Lodge of the Colorless.  Come forward, and tell me the reason for your visit."


----------



## Victim (Jan 27, 2003)

Without formal training in psionics, Darian somewhat hesitantly follows Verra's lead in entering the crystal.  Still, given the relatively unsophistication of psionics, this Colorless Lodge had apparently created an extradimensional structure and could have other advanced techniques.  Perhaps, in ancient times,  a similar group had turned a knack for sorcery into the science of wizardry.  It might be interesting to see what developed here.

"Greetings.  I am Darian Almardean and I am here on behalf of my friend Verra."  He indicates the elf with a gesture.  "I believe he can explain his own business.  However, I should warn you that a group apparently called the Wilders is planning to attack you, possibly very soon."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 27, 2003)

Tiny pinpricks of radiance float lazily throughout this chamber, casting varicolored light over it.  The floor is covered with luxuriant fur.  Six large seats, thronelike in their elegance, are arranged near the far wall.  Each is carved slightly differently, depicting psionic symbols and traceries.  The window on the wall behind the thrones reveals a landscape of wide plains of scarlet grass under a greenish sky.

"Welcome, Darian Almardean and friends.  I am Paepheton, one of the elders here.  Please, have a seat on the rug and tell me more."

"We are not unaware of the Wilders.  They are more active than usual, of late, but there are more than twenty of our brethren in residence currently."

"What is your connection with the Wilders?  Are you an enemy of our enemy?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2003)

"If you mean by your question, are we an enemy of the people that tried to kill all of us, then yes they are our enemy.  'Course, they started it." 

Verra will head over and sit on a rug, tapping a knee and picking at the fibers, unconsciously. "Why are the wilders your enemy? Will Zelestine Thurass be joining us anytime soon?  She sent a message to us, I believe. And I have a lot of questions for her, too."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 28, 2003)

"Oh!  You're the ones we've been waiting for.  My apologies for not guessing it sooner.  Sometimes I get wrapped up in these readings," Paepheton apologizes.

He concentrates for a few seconds.  The next round figures appear in two of the chairs, a female kobold with golden scales and a female dwarf whose face is almost hidden in his grey beard.  Several moments later an aarakocra and a black-skinned male half-elf phase into the room from the level below.  As the half-elf helps the aarakocra to his chair, you see that the birdman is blind.

Less than a minute from the old man's words, a final trio of figures enters the chamber from the south door.  In front is a female humanoid in breastplate, with a greatsword slung across her back and a third eye in the middle of her forehead.  Behind her are two huge male half-orcs in full plate.

As the female warrior opens her mouth, both she and Verra give a start.  Verra is immediately aware that this is another of the Chosen.

Paepheton speaks, "Allow me to introduce my fellow elders.  Our kobold egoist is Gorah the Golden.  Tracamthenesis is a dwarven savant.  Our avian companion is Vrin, a seer.  Sitting next to him is Luindel the Wanderer, a nomad."

Pointing to the armored woman, he adds, "And this is Zelestine Thurass, whom you have come to see.  Tarkus and Groknar are her travelling companions.  I'll let Zelestine answer your questions."  Zelestine raises a fist to her chest and gives a shallow bow from the waist.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2003)

Verra recovers from the shock of seeing another chosen quickly, and gives a slight bow and nod of his head to her (keeping his eyes on her)."Well, I guess, that answers some questions.  You are a Chosen - like me.  You are one of the elders, as well?" 

Verra begins pacing and talking at the same time - his body trying to keep up with the speed his thoughts are flying through his head."Did the Wilder's attack you as well? Verra explains the attack by the wilders in a rapid pace, at least, the parts he was awake for.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

Tarkus looks at his brother and gives him one of his patented "She's about to talk up a storm" looks.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

William, who had blacked outsometime during the commune spell, shakes his head as things clear up.. he'ld somehow followed his friends blindly around and avoided any mishaps.  Looking around, he groans and holds his head "Bloody Hell! What the bugger 'append to me?  When'd the commune end?"  He looks around at the small group "And where did everybody go?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 29, 2003)

Shorter and stockier than his brother Tarkus, Groknar nods his head, then rolls his eyes at the entire council. Groknar then leans in close to his brother and whispers in a loud tone "I think they need to talk less and fight more. Jobu thinks that a ree-tall-a-tory strike should be used against the Wilders," the half-orc says, gesturing to the black metal sphere that orbits around Groknar.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

"Ha Brother. Tuskaar thinks so too. even if they wouldn't let him in." Tarkus whispers back. Tarkus is not known for subelty and being a cleric of Kord is not a help.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 29, 2003)

Zelestine explains further, "I will tell you about the Wilders, but first I would tell you about the force that sent you the vision.  According to our records, the Crystal Consciousness is a physical concentration of the collective unconscious of all psionic entities everywhere.  Supposedly, the Crystal sleeps away the epochs, but awakens occasionally.  Each time it awakens, a new psionic discipline is born.  All of the current disciplines were created in this fashion.  And, according to legend, each current psionic discipline exists only at the expense of an earlier and forgotten one."

"The Crystal Consciousness picks six creatures each time it wakes, the Six Who Choose.  Each of the Six is psionic, and each potentially possess the seed of a completely novel psionic discipline.  The Six are drawn to the location of the Crystal Consciousness.  If all are in agreement, a new discipline will be born, and a current discipline will perish!"

"With your arrival, we now know Five out of Six.  I'm One, plus Verra, and the Third is a psionic lich named Tulmercy.  Sadly, we've confirmed that Tulmercy permanently killed One of the other Six.  The Wilders killed another.  We have been unable to discover the identity of the last of the Six."

"Tulmercy seeks to kill all the other Six, leaving only himself to find the Crystal Consciousness.  He does not seek consensus - he wants to be the only one in the position to choose a new discipline and destory a current one.  Tarkus, Groknar, and I were attacked by Tulmercy's minions shortly after I received the vision.  We returned to here to inform my lodgemates and prepare for a counterattack."

"The Wilders are an unwanted player in the race to find the Crystal Consciousness.  A guild of arcane spellcasters, the Wilders have no interest in the birth of a new psionic discipline.  Bigots all, they seek to find and crush the Crystal, hoping to weaken - and possibly eradicate - the "upstart powers of the mind."


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2003)

"I have the opportunity to create a new psionic discipline?  That sounds exciting, and it would require much thought.  Perhaps we can deal with the problems before the summons takes place.  Both Tulmercy and the Wilders sound like things that should be dealt with.  I, for one, would much rather deal with the Wilders again rather than deal with a psionic lich.  Any thoughts? Verra continues his pacing and thinking.  Verra wonders if he stopped moving (like that would ever happen) would he stop thinking as well.  Hmmm.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 29, 2003)

_Crystal Consciousness, new psionic disciplines, the Six Who Choose, blah, blah, blah. Groknar is clearly disinterested in such trivial matters, and he shows so by swishing his axe through the air, drippling blood that sizzles when it strikes the floor. Upon the mention of Groknar's role in defending Zelestine, his attention is now caught. The black sphere halts its orbit and stops before the half-orc's face, then continues its path. _

Jobu says that instead of waiting for a counter attak, we should use a pre-umpitive strike and destroy them, first striking the Wilders, and then the dead guy. Jobu assumes you guys have tell-a-port and scrying ca-pa-bilties, right?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Brother. Tarkus says. We have to stay and guard lady. He smacks his brother upside his head in a playful manner.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 29, 2003)

We kill bad people to protect lady. Besides, Jobu says we should, and he is very smart and wise. _Groknar replies. He then slaps his brother's back in a similar playful manner. _ Besides, more fun to kill bad people than to wait around lodge.


----------



## Victim (Jan 30, 2003)

Darian glances contemptuously at the half orcs.  Perhaps if they had been educated. . . "Since the Wilders seem capable of fielding multiple strike forces, I don't consider it wise to assualt them at the very heart of their strength.  Our arrival would no doubt trigger numerous wards and alarms, and our actions would be hindered by their arcane defenses.  Certain locations might be accessible only through dimension conduits, and in an emergency, those portals could be shut down.  To attack the sanctum of arcane - or psionic - masters is no easy task.  Yet if they strike here, the situation that would hinder our attack instead plagues them."

"Perhaps the remaining Chosen is one of the Underdark races.  I believe that psionic abilities are more prevalent in the deeps.  Since most Illithids and Aboleth have some measure of psionic talent, it appears likely that a Chosen could be a member of those dread races.  Of course, this Cystal Conscious may be somewhat selective and avoid monstrous chosen.  Still, it did select a lich."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 30, 2003)

"The Wilders follow the loremaster Ellyn of the Wands.  We have kept tabs on her as much as possible since she started her misguided group.  She disappeared a while back, but has appeared again of late.  Now, she prefers to target psions and psychic warriors, not psionic monsters, which previously had been her chief target.  She knows about the Crystal Consciousness, so we think she may have the last of the Six held captive.  Again, we are not certain where her headquarters is located, but we hope to track it down soon.  We are also hoping to located Tulmercy's stronghold."

"All Chosen should expect a second vision, an invitation, revealing the location of the Crystal.  Then, all who are left alive can gather there.  From the time they receive the invitation, the Six have only 31 days to form a consensus.  Failing that, any of the Chosen assembled around the Crystal can decide what to do, but the choice must be unanimous.  The Lodge would rather no choice be made at all - we prefer the current scheme of things.  That is the consensus we urge."

Turning to Verra, Zelestine concludes, "You are One of the Six Who Choose.  You have the power to change the future.  Join us, in our efforts to find and safeguard the last of the Six.  Help us stamp out Tulmercy, and yes, even the Wilders, lest their actions spawn horror - or worse, the destruction of the Crystal Consciousness and psionic ability.  What say you?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

'Well, M'Lady...' Bellus begins from his current position standing on his hands,'I, for one will aid you, as I have a score to settle with a particularly Vile Dwarf amongst the Wilders. I'm in.'


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2003)

Verra mulls the question over in his mind, thinking of the complications.  He had no interest in joining this crystal lodge as he was happy with the adventuring group that he was with.  Plus, he wasn't really interested in maintaining the status quo in the psionic disciplines.  He couldn't let anyone else tamper with them, however, especially the wilders or the lich.  Plus, he didn't know much about these lodgers, and they may attack him and his if he doesn't go along with their plan.

"Okay, it's definitely in our best interest to work together.  But, to be honest, I'm not entirely certain the status quo is the best choice.  It is certainly a better choice than the elimination of psionics or having them turned to undead use.  I'll join you as long as you understand I'm interested in changing things." Verra answers.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2003)

Now Jobu, that's not very nice..._Groknar says to the black sphere. _ I don't care if it is true. He might be able to cast Haste!

Jobu says that a true tak-tish-in would not attak strong place like this. Instead, they smash us when we leave it, like to find magical rock. Jobu also reasons that a group of bad guys like the Wild-ers that can't kill you all buffed suck. Me strong, not like them. Me and my brother smash them all, if you show us the way, _ the half-orc finishes in a mixture of pride and anger. _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 31, 2003)

Zelestine smiles at Bellus, Verra, and Groknar.  "Excellent.  We will respect your difference of opinion.  Perhaps in working together one or the other of us will come to change their mind.  I would be happy to explain more about the Lodge and our customs later.  The other elders are pleased to offer you guest rooms and access to our library and common room for the duration of this trial."

"We have sent five other teams into the field, hoping to track down additional information about the Crystal Consciousness.  Groknar, Tarkus, and I would like to take the fight to the enemy.  From the sound of it, some of you are likewise motivated.  Shall we discuss strategy?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2003)

We don't need straga.. straki... that thing. Let Me, Grok and Tuskaar at them he ain't gonna stay alive against the strength of Kord and his followers. Tarkus raises to his full 6'8" stature and whistles for Tuskaar.


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

"I would assume a find them teleport in and surprise them for a change would be the best strategy.  I had thought we had them on the run until a magic item blew up in our face.  I would like if if the three of you cam along to kick some butt.  Verra says as he smiles and agrees with the half-orc's eagerness.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2003)

"That's all Bloody well'an good, Ah guess I best be headin' out with you then, shouldn't I?  You blokes'll be needin' th' 'elp." William leans against a wall as he speaks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 1, 2003)

The other elders wish you well and exit the council chamber by teleport, phase, and foot.  Paepheton remains to keep an eye on the crystal entryway.

Moments after Gorah the Golden exits the doorway, a massive dire boar enters and stands next to Tarkus.

Zelestine looks at the group and speaks, "What talents have you for gathering information by mouth or spell?  We must learn the location of our foes before we strike."

Then she looks directly at Darian and speaks, "And what say you, Darian Almardean?  You have the best ability to bring us to the enemy.  If you would rather remain here, we had best begin looking for other transport."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 2, 2003)

SMASH, SMASH, SMASH! _ the Groknar shouts enthusiastically, banging his fist on the nearest hard surface. _


----------



## Victim (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, I would go.  However, a Teleporting surprise attack is unacceptable.  Such tactics amount to little more than a magically backed assassination and I will not stoop to the level of my enemies.  I could transport us to a nearby area and then we could attack conventionally.  Of course, a direct teleport attack has another problem as well:  In order to Teleport a large number of people, I would have to employ Reduce spells to reduce the weight to a more easily managed total.  These spells cannot be dismissed at will, so a direct attack would have our warriors fighting at reduced strength.  

I can employ the spell Scrying to help find the Wilders.  However, as part of a trade to aquire a rare and powerful spell scroll, I had to trade away my large silvered mirror - the required focus.  It may be difficult and expensive to aquire another quickly.  I believe Lysander has a similar power though.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2003)

Tepalort be good for me. But me not go without Tuskaar. Groknar you can leave here. Tarkus grumbles. He takes out a huge stinking gob of something moist and feeds it to the dire boar.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 3, 2003)

The first time Lysander attempts a remote viewing of Ellyn of the Wands, he is jolted by lancing red electricity, suggesting that the Wilder leader has some way of trapping remote viewers.

Lysander pushes onward, failing another five times (losing 55 hp in the process).  On the seventh try he is successful, and reports that he sees a twenty by thirty room with a pool in the middle.  Two leather-wrapped creatures are lounging in the pool, while a human woman in red robes peruses the books in the library.  She does not react to the sensor.

Lysander is able to pull back a bit and identify the building as a single-story stone structure in Vubru, a magocratic city two hundred miles to the east.


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2003)

"Lysander, I know you are uncomfortable about 'porting in on them directly, but are you willing to allow them time to prepare as we mount a frontal assault?  They could kill someone else and/or escape to a new location before we could stop them.  We know that have mindflayer slave things that can teleport them,"  Verra says as his pacing speed has picked up.

"A couple of stones of Metamorphosis for those who have psionics and we could be buttons on your shirt, and it is dismissable.  The rest could be reduced, we wait until the duration is just about to end then teleport in. Then those in metamorphosis change to ourselves or cancel the power, the reduces expire and we're ready to deal a serious blow to those who tried to slay us.  Any suggestions, problems?" 

OCC:  Too bad 3.5 isn't here yet.  With the new 5th level teleport, this wouldn't be an issue any more.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

"Well, I'm bloody awesome with my blunties if we're talking 'bout specialities." William twirls his dual Light Maces before reseathing them. "An' ah think we'd be best off t'goin with teleport. If your worried 'bout the buggering reduce, why no' just reduce the spellcasters & Vera?  It'd do'em a speck'o'good t'be smaller, now wouldn' it? 'arder t'see an' all 'at."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 3, 2003)

Me no good small. Jobu says two tell-a-ports with reduce or poll-a-morf on the thinky guys work well And me much better than smelly animal. Tuskar is big, dumb and ugly, no like me. _The half orc beems at his clever insult. _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 4, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"Lysander, I know you are uncomfortable about 'porting in on them directly'..
> 
> OCC:  Too bad 3.5 isn't here yet.  With the new 5th level teleport, this wouldn't be an issue any more. *





_Actually, Lysander will go along with any plan, since Lambent10 hasn't posted in a week.  Darian is the one with teleport, so you either need to convince him or go along with the plan to teleport to a nearby area and approach conventionally.

What's the new version of teleport?  I'm willing to be forward compatible._


----------



## Victim (Feb 4, 2003)

_Actually, I didn't think we had the new version of TP.  I thought that one of the WotC people stated that the posted version was wrong.  Either way, that version wouldn't let me use reduce to take more people along._

Employing Reduce to lighten spellcasters would not be the greatest plan.   My spell can lighten a person to nine tenths of his normal weight.  Shrinking a hulky half orc wearing full plate achieves a much greater mass reduction than shrinking a slender elf.  

Also, it will take many of my spells to safely Teleport our group to Vubru.  We might want to rest up in some dimensional pockets so I may prepare a battle worthy complement of spells. 

Additionally, ruling powers in Vubru might look with disfavor at a sudden attack on upon a group of arcanists, especially if we strike directly from a Teleport.  However, if we explain that the Wilders began this feud with a unprovoked Teleport strike, they might allow us to settle the matter our selves.  You must understand that a city ruled by wizards would no doubt treat a Teleport attack on a wizards' guild rather harshly.  The nature of wizardry is that one wizard can easily learn the spells of another.  Normally, peaceable wizards can band together, share spells and advance the arcane science rather easily.  However, unscrupolous arcanists can also attack other wizards to steal their lore and enchanted devices.  Such attacks often relied of a Teleport to pit a fully prepared aggressor against an unprepared defender with minimal wards.  The ruling arcanists thus might assume our attack was something other than a righteous counterstroke.

Verra, the Wilders might consider it rather convienent that you and Lady Zelestine have arrived on their very doorstep, and hence join battle in order to eliminate two of the Chosen without having to track them down.  A few Dimensional Anchor spells could prevent their withdraw.  Also, if you can repeat your feat of archery, then they will quickly find themselves without Mind Flayers alive to teleport them.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2003)

_The half-orc immediately starts swinging his bloody axe through the air as soon as Darian opens his mouth. However, the black ball zips around Groknar quickly, interrupting his violent and gory daydream. _ Uh, wizard man...Jobu have idea. He mention sumting about strat-a-gee, and attacking week points, and stuff. He says bad guys won't attack again while we're strong, with me and Tarkus around. 

_Groknar slaps his brother on the shoulder, and then continues. _ So Jobu suggests to make it look like we weak without me and Tarkus, draw bad guys out, and then...SMASH. Me an' me brother appear and whack them. Or something like that. Jobu says I got some wrong. What you say, wizard man? That good plan?


----------



## Victim (Feb 4, 2003)

Darian seems surprised by Groknar's remarks.  "Err, yes, that could be arranged.  Now who is this Jobu you keep refering to?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2003)

_Groknar tilts his head to the side, looking puzzled. _ Who Jobu? Jobu my bestest friend. He very wise, _ he says, gesturing to the black metal sphere that circles him constantly. _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2003)

Being slapped on the back by his brother wakes Tarkus from his daydream of  "tackeling" the Obigru twins and he says, "Me think Jobu right. make us very small and Brother, little pig and me come out smashing when you need us. But me want to be simple (he holds up a symbol) of Kord or me not go." He goes back to the twin orc women in his mind.


----------



## Keia (Feb 4, 2003)

"Perhaps a sending can be performed to inform the council of our impending arrival and get approval.  Then, we can teleport in and be done with this.  As far as my 'trick' with archery, that was skill, friend Darian.  But I've found it difficult to shot creatures lounging in a pool who knows how far from the front door around whatever corners.  I feel that your dimension anchors would encounter the same difficulty."  Verra said.

"If we find or purchase another teleport tatto or scroll, then we have the two people teleporting, plus about 450 pounds from each teleport, we should be able to take everyone with that.  On the other hand, with the dire boar and our half-orc friends, we may need three." Verra said.

"Appearing weak and drawing them out is a very good plan with one small problem.  The could instead attack the one chosen we have been able to determine instead of us.  So, instead of striking now, you've given them a chance to kill some one else and get that much closer to their goal."  Verra paces for a bit thinking, then gets an idea.

Verra turns the Zelestine and asks,"I have a question for you.  You've identified all of the chosen but one, how were you able to do that.  I guess what I'm asking is, how did the Wilders know that I was one of the Chosen?"  Verra said.

_The version of the new Teleport is in the rumors section on the main page.  It's in the rumors section because it hasn't been verified or confirmed by someone at WotC.  Basically, you can teleport yourself and one person per three cast levels and objects up to 50/lbs. per level.  Each of the people, including yourself cannot be loaded down over their maximum load.   _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 5, 2003)

Zelestine answers Verra, "It is said the blood of a Chosen calls out to other chosen.  This is why you and I recognized each other on sight.  Using spells or psionically sensitive creatures, one Chosen could locate another at further ranges, barring protections of some sort.  Paepheton is a skilled telepath, and he helped us locate most of the others."

"The Wilders may have gotten lucky with their first kill, or they may have already had a Chosen in captivity.  Either way, I imagine they are using the captive mind flayers as bloodhounds."

"I like the way you think, wizard," she says, turning to Darian.  "It would be best to kill the bad wizards without angering the others.  I agree to your plan of entering the city by another way, giving you time to rest, and making the assault.  I am not afraid of a straight fight, or of mind flayers lurking behind corners.  We should choose a defensible spot to rest though, because they may come looking once we leave the Lodge's sanctuary."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes! Less talk, more fight! Let them come! _Groknar roars. _ Me and brother and clever Jobu smash them all. 

_Groknar pounds his fist into a wall excitedly. _Time to make them eat axe!


----------



## Victim (Feb 5, 2003)

"Verra, Sending requires that the caster know the subject.  Since I'm not well acquainted with the rulers of Vubru, I'm afraid that it isn't an option.  Also, the casting time of Scrying would prevent them from tracking down the last chosen in response to our incursion.  If our attack takes an hour, then we'll have other problems."

After glaring at the noisy, stupid half orcs - although that Groknar seemed to be able relay surprising intelligent comments from "Jobu," something was odd about that - Darian addresses Zelestine Thurass, "You do me too much credit my lady.  Additionally, a pair of Rope Trick spells should provide a safe resting place, if one lacking in privacy and comfort.

By my reckoning, the Wilders attacked us approxiamately an hour and three quarters after we received the vision.  They must have access to a Chosen, otherwise it would be impossible to use enough divinations to discover a name, assemble a strike force, and then spend an hour using Remote Viewing in that period.  Even with a Chosen to help seek out others, their response was very quick."


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2003)

"Well, they were just ideas.  And I suppose, like Tarkus and Groknar here, I was in a hurry.  Story of my life." Verra shrugged. "Alright then, you work up the details for our arrival in Vubru, the tansportation, the negotiating, and let me know when we are ready to leave.  I'd like to take a look around the Lodge here a while - see if joining them would interest me." 

Verra will wander around the various rooms, talking to those that he meets and learning more of the lodge.

_OCC:  Gru, You don't need to go into detail about the lodge if you don't want to.  I don't wan't to detract from the story, but I'm sure that Verra would want to look around and get his feet wet at the Lodge, especially since its safe and the others are advising cautious and a slower pace - not Verra's style, but he can deal with it. _


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 5, 2003)

Double post.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

Bellus listened to the droning conversation around him. Gods! These folk liked to talk. He had a Dwarf to Kill, by the Hells.
'So, tis a brace of teleport spells we need, then, eh? Surely the Lodge can help out in this department.What with all of the Psionic World at stake.' 
Bellus tried to sound as if he cared about the Psionic World, really he did. Either way, things needed to be taken care of soon. These Wilders were on the move, to be sure, while those around him (and he included) sat here postulating on variables...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 9, 2003)

Before long, the eight new companions (and Tuskaar) have safely travelled to Vubru and contacted the ruling authorities.  The council of mages have declared their neutrality in the upcoming confrontation.  

The group rests in the extradimensional space provided by a rope trick, waiting for Darian to prepare spells for combat.  No surprise attacks are forthcoming, but the Wilders may be preparing their own defenses.  The council met with you privately, but you suspect the Wilders may have learned of the meeting anyway.

The morning dawns grey and overcast.  You gird yourselves for battle and move out.  Before long the you see the Wilder base in the distance, a nondescript building surrounded by warehouses.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2003)

Tarkus and Tuskaar make a vain attempt to be stealthy. We not sure this will help but I can call on Kord for a blessing when the time comes so stay close to me.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 9, 2003)

They know we come anyway, says Jobu. Jobu says these spells really help me mash and chop bad guys into bloody chunks. Uh...Great-er Magik Weapon and Bullz Strength! Then, I kick the door and beat the bad men!

Jobu says that wizard-man or me brother should get Dee-men-shin-al Ankor to stop bad guys from getting away from my axe.

_Groknar cracks his knuckles in anticipation of the coming slaughter. _


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2003)

Bellus casts Cat's Grace (via Wand) on himself.
'Well, what plan, eh? Stealth or a Straightforward assault?


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2003)

How did Groknar know of Dimensional Anchor?  It is a rather uncommon spell, because of its narrow application.  Perhaps he could aquire a scroll of the powerful tool Analyze Dweomer and probe that sphere "Jobu" with it.

After giving significant glances to Groknar and Tarkus, Darian relies "Sorry Bellus, I imagine that a stealthy approach would be futile."

"The Minor Globe of Invulnerability can provide a certain defense against lower order spells, including Fireballs and Magic Missiles.  I can create one of these stationary globes in case Verra and Zelestine fall under magical attack - however, it would suppress any magical augmentations without much intrinsic complexity as well."

[OOC: buffing time:

Self: Endurance ?, See Invisible, Protection from Arrows (90 points), Protection from Fire, Endure Elements Cold, Shield
Groknar: Bull's Strength
William: Resistance, End
Zelestine: Endurance, Endure Elements COld
Verra: Protection from Cold 
Bellus: Spider Climb]

Darian wards himself and liberally dispenses magic to strengthen his companions and shield them from hostile magic.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2003)

Tarkus takes out his great sword and Uses his wand to cast Magic Fang on Tuskaar. Ha! Brother sound like fool.  He says to Groknar. Well what we wait for? I says charge!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 11, 2003)

Booting down the double doors at the front of the Wilder base, the half-orcs are hit by a fire trap.  Tuskaar avoid some of the blast (7 damage), while the half-orcs ignore the burn (15 damage).

Inside is a narrow ten-foot wide stone hallway.  It appears obstructed by a reddish crystal outcropping with a suspiciously humanoid shape.

As the remains of the doors fall around its feet, the crystal rises on two legs and moves to attack.

_The half-orcs and Tuskaar are ten feet from the creature.  Z, W, and B are thirty feet away.  V, L, and D are fifty feet away.

Actions, please._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2003)

Tarkus will attack the crystaline being with 6 points of attack strength funneled into 6 points of extra damage with Power attack.

Tuskaar will stay back and guard Tarkus.


----------



## Keia (Feb 11, 2003)

Verra will attack the crystal golem/elemental thing with two shots (rapid shot) from 50'  (Total Bonus +20 = 22 - 2 rapid). Verra will adjust 5' forward and fire another for his partial (Total +22).

"What in the world is that !?!" Verra exclaims.

_[Edit] Didn't have my books at work this morning so I played it safe!  Thanks! _


----------



## Victim (Feb 11, 2003)

"Given its location, I can only assume that it is a guardian Golem.  However, a crystalline base is most unusual.  Golems are resistant to most spells and powers."  OOC: I need to get some Knowledge: Psionics.

Not wanting to waste any spells on magical construct, Darian dashes past William, Zelestine and Bellus to gain a better view into the hallway.  He wanted to be able to act quickly once the Wilders responded.

Killed by a clusmy fireball; he seethed.  And worse, he had failed to protect Rex as well.  Well, not this time. Against his most powerful and esoteric evocations, even he had no defenses - yet.  The power of the Quintelemental Blast was its indeterminant nature - the spell could strike as any of the five elemental forms so it bypassed all but the most complete defenses.  Ellyn of the Wands would fall before it.

OOC: Move 30 ft foward, ready action to cast Haste on self and on William when additional enemies arrive.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 11, 2003)

_Feeling the exciting power of his iron-toed boot kicking in the door, Groknar ignores the flaming burst and charges forward, eager for combat. He screams wildly as he raises his axe towards the crystal construct _ TIME TO EAT AXE!!! _He then brings his axe down on his enemy, while wishing for more satisfying mortal enemies and the blood and screams that accompanied such blessed moments. _

OOC: Init +3
Rage (Hit Points rise from 83/98 to 101/116, Strength Increases to 31, Constitution increases to 22, Fortitude Save increases to +16, Will save increases to +11, AC decreases to 22.)
 Move forwards 10' (Move Action)
Attack with Greataxe +23 (Standard Action)
1d12+20+1d6 Acid Damage


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Groknar and Tarkus move down the hallway and attack as one.  Groknar's axe smashes into one of the creature's arms, creating huge cracks (29 damage).  Tarkus swings with with his greatsword, but it glances off the golem's natural armor.

Verra fires three shots while stepping forward five feet.  All three hit, doing tremendous damage to the construct (66 damage).

Bellus and William stand back, unable to attack past the half-orcs and unwilling to get trapped in a narrow hallway with arcane spellcasters about.

Zelestine cries out, "It's a psion killer.  They automatically disrupt spells and powers.  Spread out!"  She moves fifteen feet to the right, keeping watch on the rest of the building.

True to her warning, energy pulses out from the red creature, stopping just short of Bellus and William.  Groknar feels his _bull's strength_ fade.  The golem also smashes him with two huge fists (43 damage).

Darian moves up next to William, watching the building while readying a haste spell.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 12, 2003)

Forgot map


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 12, 2003)

_Hurt severely by the golem's hammering fists, Groknar attacks with full force, aiming his powerful axe at the creature's chest. Upon attacking, Groknar finds his strength has diminished. Stupid wizard's spells don't last long, he thinks to himself. However, his find turns in a millisecond to more urgent matters, like the red crystal thing and his gaping wounds. _ I Need Heal, Brother! _he cries. _

OOC:
2 Attacks, +22/+17 (I forgot the Bless from last round) 1d12 +17 +1d6 Acid

58/116 

AC 22


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

Verra will fire twice at the Psi-Killer (+20), then move to G8 with his partial action _(following the instructions by Selestine to spread out)_ 

"Is there just one?" Verra calls to those that are closer in the chamber.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2003)

"Brother!" Tarkus yells. "Fall back and Let Tuskaar and I smash big ruby man.
[OOC: remember Tuskaar has a magic fang spell on him.]
Tarkus and Tuskaar will attack as one. pulling the attack points I put into damage back into attack.


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm, our formation is rather inefficient, Darian thinks to himself.  He had best spend some time sheperding his companions.  It seems that he would never escape the responsibilities of his station.  He shouts out, "Tarkus, work around to the side of the creature as you heal Groknar.  Tell Tuskar to withdraw as well.  Bellus, close in and use Spider Climb or your agility to attack.  William, wait for my spell, then charge."

If the Wilders hadn't showed by now, they most likely lacked foreknowledge of their attack.  How would they respond?  Hmm, Haste then Shield perhaps?  Followed by Fly and Improved Invisibility?  Perhaps now would be the best time to cast his spells.  It looked like he could time them so that they'd take effect between the Psion-Killer Golem's dispel bursts.

Standing his ground - everyone else should be moving away from him - Darian unleashes a prepared Haste, speeding his passage through time - or slowing time around him, Chronomancy was such messy subject.  Thanks to his spell, he somehow finds the time to Haste William as well.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

William nods to Darian "yer readin me bloody mind, Darian, as usual I been thinkin the same thing"
William waits for Darians spell, and then rushes forward (Hoping that the half-orcs have moved out of the way by then and he can get into combat the thing)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2003)

Bellus will run (40' move')to J3 (J4?), running up the Wall to stand on the wall so as to have a line of sight for his attacks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 13, 2003)

Groknar continues to assault the golem with his axe, blasting chunks out of its structure (56 damage).  Tarkus hits with his greatsword as well (13 damage).

Verra fires two more arrows.  The first misses, but the second has some effect damage (16).  Bellus runs forward and up the wall to the point where he can see over Groknar's head.

The golem, now cracked and falling apart, slams Groknar again with its huge fists (39 damage).  The energy pulse washes over the combatants.  Groknar's axe ceases glowing, and feels the bless fade.  Tarkus, Bellus, and Tuskaar also lose the effects of bless (Bellus keeps cat's grace and spider climb).

Zelestine and Lysander continue to watch the building for other threats.  Darian casts haste on himself, then William.  William charges into the gap left by Tarkus and hammers the crystal menace with his maces.  It loses all cohesive structure and collapses to the ground.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 13, 2003)

At the end of the hallway is a single door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 13, 2003)

"Groknar! Brother!" Tarkus casts Cure serious wounds on Groknar. "Mother kill Tarkus if he let you die."


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 13, 2003)

_Groknar stands still, quivering with anger, long enough for his brother to heal him, but still searching for more to kill. _

OOC: Delay until Tarkus's action to heal me, and then move towards second door. 

I am such a great meat shield!


----------



## Keia (Feb 13, 2003)

Verra will move to F5 with his partial action looking for something to shoot with his full round action (Rapid shotting).  If there isn't another creature that he can see duing his standard action, he will move to E6 with his move-equivalent.

"I see a door, anything else in here?" Verra asks.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

"Well, 'at didn take too bloody long.  Nice Job, you blokes." William says to the two big guys.  "lets check the door, we'ld best be gettin in speedily, now shouldn't we?  Hope they didn' hear us out 'ere."  He moves forward cautiously, maces still in hand, looking around carefully as he approaches the door.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 13, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> * Groknar ignores the flaming burst and charges forward, eager for combat. He screams wildly as he raises his axe towards the crystal construct  TIME TO EAT AXE!!! *




OOC: You really think they didn't hear me?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2003)

Bellus runs along the wall to the door, holding up a hand for the Meat Grinders to stop for a moment.
'Give me a moment to look for traps, you Great Charging Buffalo!' 
Bellus will check the door.
OoC:Spot +14, Disarm Device and Open Locks both +21.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC: Perhaps you should've taken some ranks in SEARCH, which is the skill used to find traps...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 14, 2003)

Tarkus heals Groknar (20 hp) as William, Bellus, and Verra rush to the door.  Bellus quickly confirms that no trap is present, allowing William to open the door.  Inside is a ten-foot wide hallway with bunkrooms on both sides.  Twenty feet away is another door.

_Verra: 3 rounds of haste used.  William and Darian: 2 rounds of haste used._


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2003)

_Still shaking with rage, Groknar moves into the latest room, his feet a blur from his enchanted boots, standing next to the door, waiting for little gnome to do something. _

OOC: Move to K4, and I could use some more healing, if you can spare the spells Tarkus. Let's move quick. I only have a few more rounds of Rage. Can I rage again after my first rage goes out?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

"I'll check to the right if someone else goes left, while Bellus checks the door." William says as he heads left to quickly look for any traps or guards.


----------



## Keia (Feb 14, 2003)

Verra will 5' Adjust to G5 and have the ability to cover both alcoves.  He will ready an action to attack enemies that comes out of the alcoves or from the door ahead.

"Go, I'll cover you." Verra states.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 14, 2003)

Bellus squats down, looking under the beds as he goes, making sure that there are no enemies hiding beneath.


OoC: To Jemal - Smartass. 
NOW I use SPOT.My search is a +14 as well, BTW. Remember that  I have that Scent Feat, Gru, in case any smelly opponants are sneaking up on me.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Remember that  I have that Scent Feat, Gru, in case any smelly opponants are sneaking up on me. *



OOC: 
Hope the half-orcs bathed this morning.


----------



## Victim (Feb 14, 2003)

Darian strides foward, brining forth one of his many scrolls.  "Time is of critical import.  Every moment we tarry allows the Wilders to invoke more protective magics and will cause our own spells to fade away.  We forfeit our surprise by thoroughly searching each room."

Then he incants the spell stored on the scroll, flinging a burst of magical energy at the door with a gesture.  The spell _Knock_ strikes the obstructing door.

[Single move foward [G5?], draw scroll, cast Knock from scroll: caster level 3]

If the Knock spell fails to take effect, Darian steps to side of the hall and gestures to the 1/2 orcs and William.  "Damn.  It has been Wizard Locked.  I'll defer to your expertise in the mindless violence required to breach this barrier."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2003)

Tarkus will use his wand to cast cure light wounds until everyone is at full hits as long as we stand here inspecting the door and room. Brother. We need better fighting. think before hitting.  Tarkus looks around and says, Tarkus and Groknar only ones with bones in backs?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

"'EY!  In case you didn' notice, It was me wot finished the buggerin crystal back there!  I'lda been there sooner if it wern't for yer too-big rears always blockin m' way!  Bloody Dozers stealin' all the fine, now aren't you?"  William sniffs after his *quick* inspection of the right alcove, and moves closer to the door.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC: Argent-you might want to think about your actions-Verra, Darian, and William all have Haste on. I have Rage going. The enemies WILL be buffing themselves. And you're going to waste minutes with a wand of CLW? Move up to the door, cast your most powerful heal on me, and then get ready to destroy.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 15, 2003)

Tarkus uses his wand on Groknar as the brothers move towards the second door (8 healed).  Verra chooses a point to cover the alcoves as Bellus goes one way and William goes the other.

Zelestine and Tuskaar guard Lysander and Darian as they move forward.  Darian steps into the room and casts knock on the door.  It begins swinging open.

That is when the first mind blasts hit.  Coming through the walls from the next room, they wash over those in back.  Darian, Lysander, and Tuskaar are heavily stunned.  Zelestine resists, and Verra is lightly stunned.

One fireball from the left blasts those near the door.  Bellus shields himself using the alcove wall, William partially so (13 damage).  Groknar takes the full force of the blast (26), while Tarkus finds himself protected by his brother's body (13).  A second, weaker fireball follows from the right.  This time William takes the worst (16 damage) and the half-orcs are lightly scathed (8 damage).

A eight-feet-tall, four-armed gorilla steps into view beyond the door (N5), and multiple images of a female mage are visible ten feet behind him.  Her appeareance matches that described by Lysander from his viewing.  You have found Ellyn of the Wands.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

"Bloody hell!!! That was a rude bugger."  William coughs and starts sprinting for the now-open door "Someone deal with big'n'ugly, I'm after the spellies."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 15, 2003)

Trakus will cast Monster summoning 4 (pick the type of monster you want Gru. Tarkus would not be picky) On the defensive.


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2003)

Verra will _Time-Hop_ the big critter (DC= D20 +12) during his partial action, if that fails he will shoot the creature twice with Rapid Shot (+20 to hit on each, Damage= 1d8+2d6+11 or 12 within 30').  If the creature is gone with Time-Hop, then Verra will target Ellyn of the Wands.

"I've got the big guy, I hope, check the side alcoves - that's where the fire blasts came from," Verra yells.

OCC: I don't think Verra would be stunned from the mind blast, he is a psion and would activate Mental Barrier against the Mind Blast (-3 to the DC of the Mind Blast).  If he failed he would only lose 1d4 Charisma.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2003)

No waste spell, stupid brother! Heal me, then kill. _The crazed half-orc shouts in the midst of battle.

 Seeing the large, towering beast sporting four arms and wicked claws appear before him was not exactly heartening, nor was the fireball barrage coming form the next room. Severely burnt black, greasy hair, several ribs broken, and a smashed nose that dripped blood across Groknar's face did not stop the warrior, only delay him. 

The half-orc backs away from the vicious dread Girallon, near the safety of Verra's uncanny arrows and whatever black magics the wizard could conjure, grabbing two potions from his bandoleer and draining both, healing his wounds (2d8+3) and increasing his speed._

OOC: Move near to Verra and Darian (move action), grab Potion of Haste (free action), grab Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (free action), drink Potion of Haste (standard action), drink Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (standard action).


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2003)

OOC: If I get a good heal, about 30 points or so, then I'll stay. Otherwise, I scurry away like a little girl.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 17, 2003)

Tuskaar finally contributes something to the battle.  The dire boar charges past the fireballed fighters and rams into the girallon.  He takes a hit on the way in (9 damage) but returns a nasty bite (19 damage).  Verra follows by _time hopping_ the beast.

Ellyn of the Wands casts a spell, blasting Verra (5 damage), Darian (11 damage), Lysander (11 damage), and Tarkus (11 damage) with lightning.  Verra returns fire, destroying two of Ellyn's images.

Bellus and William rush into the room, also aiming for the mage.  Bellus feels an axe graze his arm (8 damage) just before he destroys one of the images.  William gets in close enough to destroy another.  They also spot the two other Wilder mages and leather-wrapped mind flayers.

While Tarkus works on his summoning, Groknar backs away and drinks the potions (11 healed).  Zelestine moves through the door and engages one of the bound mind flayers (14 damage).  Lysander follows and pummels the same target with _greater concussion_ (16 damage). 

Before Bellus can do much more he feels the invisible axeman strike again, hitting three times in quick successsion (18 damage).

The bald mage on the left side of the room casts two quick spells.  Bellus is _held_ and William is _dominated_.

The gnome on the other side of the room casts a spell at Tuskaar, but the dire boar ignores his _phantasmal killer_.  Tuskar and Zelestine shrug off two mind blasts.  Lysander is affected by one of them, but can still act (loss of Cha).

_Actions, please.  Darian, you can still act this round.  Verra: 5 rounds of haste used.  William: 4 rounds of haste used._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

William will do whatever his Dominator tells him to, obviously.


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2003)

Verra will move to H5 with his partial action and fire two shots off at the bald mage with Rapid Shot (+21 to hit on each, Damage= 1d8+2d6+12 as I'm within 30').

Verra will erect a Tower of Iron Will if attacked psionically (protecting all those withing 10' radius defense and provides one point of hardness to stat damage)


----------



## Victim (Feb 17, 2003)

On one hand, William had Haste and Resistance, and Bellus had somehow tricked several of his wands into functioning for a non-spellcaster.  On the other hand, there were apparently - it was hard to see since some fools were blocking his path - several hasted wizards possibly with other spells in effect and an Improved Invisible combatant.  Some Dispel Magics would hinder both sides.  When Bellus hit by a Hold spell and William by Dominate Person, deciding which spells to employ became much easier.

Under of the effects of the Haste dweomer, a wizard could incant 2 spells essentially at once.  Darian did so, as the current situation seemed rather . . . unfortunate.  Both the half orcs had done an excellent job absorbing enemy attacks - one had even withdrawn for healing, smart move, that - and now Bellus and William were enchanted.  " . . . Discantation!"  Two green spheres streak outward from Darian's outstretched hands, arc over the heads of Tarkus and Lysander, then detonate upon reaching Bellus.  Everyone within 30ft of Bellus is showered with green-white wisps of antimagic.

Then he walks foward [to F5], waiting for the path to clean a bit before attempting to dart through the narrow doorway.  "Ellwyn of the Wands!" he shouts out, "Your cowardly attempts at magical assassination are a affront to the honor of all civilized wizards.  If that pathetic variation on Lightning Bolt is the best you have to offer, then your power cannot stand before us.  If you surrender now, the matter of your crimes can be handled in a more civilized manner."  There's nothing like a touch of boldness when in a tough spot.  Of course, we're in a tough spot because I haven't yet revealed the full extent of my spells.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2003)

Tarkus bellows his rage and casts flame strike on square K8. it will get one of the "wands" the gnome mage and the mindflayer.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 17, 2003)

OOC: Read my action please, Argent, and then reconsider your action else I'll die. Not that such has stopped you before, however.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2003)

Bellus thinks nasty thoughts regarding Wizards on his action.

OoC:If the Dispel is successful, I will have a real action ,of course.

OoC:Sorry all, I took a rather nasty slip/fall and whacked my head Friday night at work, and I haven't been online since, as a result.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

Darian's twin dispels have quite an effect.

Tuskar loses magic fang.  Zelestine loses combat precognition and metaphysical weapon.  Bellus loses hold person and cat's grace.  William loses haste and bless (still dominated).

Both mindflayers fall to the ground, temporarily losing levitate.  The bald mage loses displacement and mage armor (still hasted).  The gnome loses blur and mage armor.  Ellyn loses mirror image.  The dwarf loses improved invisibility and greater magic weapon.

_Upcoming actions: 19 - Tuskaar. 17 - Ellyn. 14 - Lysander, Bellus, Groknar, Tarkus. 13 - Dwarf, Zelestine. 12 - Verra.  11 - William. 10 - Mages, Mindflayers.  8 - Darian._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 18, 2003)

Tuskar flanks and bites the dwarf (15 damage).  Ellyn maintains her greater biocurrent.  The current has grown stronger.  Verra and Tarkus escape the worst of it (11 damage), but Darian and Lysander are greatly affected (22 damage).


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2003)

Verra will move to g6 with his partial action and fire two shots off at the bald mage with Rapid Shot (+21 to hit on each, Damage= 1d8+2d6+12 as I'm within 30').

_ Verra thinks that she's the biggest threat still.  She cast cone of cold before, and that wasn't fun._

Verra will erect a Tower of Iron Will if attacked psionically (protecting all those withing 10' radius defense and provides one point of hardness to stat damage)


----------



## Victim (Feb 18, 2003)

After crippling the Wilders' magical defenses and negating their some Enchantments with his Dispels - with minimal damage to his own spells - Darian decides to deal with the Wilder lackies.  Using the speed granted by his haste spell, he unnecessarily gestures like sculptor molding clay into a small round shape and then points  his index finger at the gnome.  With a snap of his fingers, the word "Toad" and a contemptous glance, he triggers his Polymorph Other spell.  Let's see how the cowardly illusionist handles that!

Hmm, the domination hadn't been dispeled.  Dealing with that is a cleric's job.  Tarkus, get William in a circle of protection, or run up and cast weaker spell upon him!  He's been dominated."

After instructing the half orc, Darian then gracefully darts into the room.  Well, that's probably what he meant to do.  Since he's attempting to hurry, his natural grace - or lack there of - becomes apparent.  Instead of neatly ducking past those in the hall, he bounces off the armored bulk of Tarkus, staggers past Lysander, and nearly trips over Tuskar and into Zelestine's back.  Fortunately, he doesn't stumble into the Lady and his enchanted robes will remove all dirt and grime possibly accrued from touching the half orc and his beast.

_Damn_, he thinks to himself, _I've embarrassed myself.  Time for some flashy magic to cover for my cluminess._  Despite his close proximity to the dwarf, he should have little trouble casting his next spell.  It's not everyday that foes line themselves up for a spell attack.  He draws his thin rapier and uses it to ward off the dwarf's axe while he invokes an unusual attack spell.  As he chants in Draconic, the line his free hand traces in the air glows with a harsh white light.  When the spell finishes, he thrusts his hand into the middle of the five foot line, propeling it foward.  The line of white force sweeps into the dwarf, jars William, passes through Ellyn's midsection, and splits its force between the corner and the bald mage.  The glow fades as the spell terminates into the wall.

If the power of the blasts knocks some of the Wilders off their feet, Darian exclaims, "I said you cannot stand before us.  If you wish be subjected to the more powerful evocations that I've held in abeyance, then by all means, continue fighting.  The usual elemental abjurations are nothing before its perfect design." 

[Haste partial: Polymorph Other on gnome to change him into a toad.  DC 23, 25 versus evil, +11 vs SR.  Move action, go to H7 and draw rapier.  Standard: cast Forceblast on the defensive - concentration +15 with Endurance, DC 18 - DC 20, 22 versus evil, +11 vs SR, 9d4 damage, Reflex half, those failing save knocked prone, aimed diagonally up]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *OOC: Read my action please, Argent, and then reconsider your action else I'll die. Not that such has stopped you before, however. *



[OOC: Gee... thanks for the post Hammer. My actions stay as they are. We have very little in the way of offencive area magics and that is what is needed right now. and as for the jab at me.....]
"Me not have that spell." He casts the flame strike into the hex closest to the "wand Lady"


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2003)

_ Seeing his brother ready to call down the fires of heaven upon their foes, Groknar waits for the holy fire to attack. Then he charges forward, pushing his allies out of the way of his wrath, bringing his bloody axe down upon his foes. _

OOC: Partial Charge to K8. Attack the Mind Flayer if still alive, then the Gnome, then Ellyn. Note that if I drop someone, I'll use Cleave and swing my axe into the next guy.

+21/+19/+14 1d12 + 15 +1d6 Acid 19-20/x3


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 19, 2003)

Lysander pounds the gnome with _greater concussion_ as Tarkus' _flame strike_ pours down.  The gnome mage is surprisingly nimble (18 damage) while the nearby mind flayer is untouched by the spell.

Groknar charges to the same spot, striking the mind flayer.  First one hit, then a miss, then a second hit drops the abomination (58 damage).  Groknar turns the final stroke against the gnome mage (22 damage).  Zelestine moves up next to her comrade, and inflicts a massive blow with her greatsword (21 damage).

Bellus has the dwarf right where he wants him: in a flanked position.  He strikes twice with his kukris, carving significant wounds (27 damage).  The dwarf returns the favor, striking twice with his battleaxe and once with the handaxe (23 damage).  "You're all mine, mindbait.  I'll finish your friends later," he shouts, spittle flying from his lips.  He also sidesteps to avoid further sneak attacks.

Verra gets into position and fires two arrows at the bald mage.  The arrows bite deep and the elemental damage burns, but the mage still stands (53 damage).  The bald mage responds with an _ice storm_ to the far corner (H9) that pummels Tuskaar, Lysander, Zelestine, and Groknar (10 damage).  She then moves back into the room beyond.

William steps into the space vacated by the dwarf and lays about with his maces.  Bellus is hit three times (37 damage) and falls unconscious.  Tuskaar is hit once (15 damage).

Darian acts again, first turning the gnome mage into a toad.  After moving into the room he launches the quintelemental blast.  William and the dwarf fall prone (20 damage), while the mind flayer and Ellyn avoid the worst of the effect (10 damage).

The mind flayer moves next to Ellyn and _plane shifts_ away, taking the Wilder leader along.


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

Verra will use his partial action to move 30' to L3, from that point he will try to locate the bald mage and continue the assault with two more shots.(Rapid Shot +21 to hit on each, Damage= 1d8+2d6+12 as I'm within 30').

"I'm still on the bald mage, . . . remember there's a critter reappearing soon, heal as you can," Verra says as he darts across the room.

_Damn. . . . should have targeted the flayer.  Ah, well, no use worrying about it now_ thought Verra.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 20, 2003)

Groknar looks disappointedly at the gnome-turned-toad. Not much difference, really. Small, weak, and ugly.  No fair, wizard-man! Time to eat axe!  the half-orc bellows. He brings his axe down repeated upon the slimy beast.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

Tuskaar bites the prone dwarf, knocking him unconscious.  Groknar feeds his rage by turning the toad to pulp.  Verra runs to the doorway through which the bald mage vanished, but sees no trace of the wizard.  

_Upcoming actions: 8 - Darian. 14 - Lysander, Tarkus. 13 - Zelestine. 12 - Verra. 11 - William. 10 - Bald Mage.  Verra, you've used the partial, but you can still use the normal action._


----------



## Victim (Feb 21, 2003)

Curses.  The Wilder leader escaped before I could use Dimensional Anchor.  Oh well, I probably would have missed anyway.

The dominated William, now that he seemed to have finished using the gnome's head as drum, was a bit to close for comfort, or easy spellcasting.  Hopefully, he would continue to attack that stupid beast.  It was rather unfortunate that his dispels hadn't removed the Dominate.  There was a simple way to defeat the spell.  Unfortunately, he hadn't prepared the spell; it was on a scroll.  With a thought, Darian reoriented his force shield for maximum protection.  This is probably going hurt. . . 

Leaving himself open for long moment, Darian reaches into his bag, shuffles for a moment, and pulls out a scroll.  Fortunately, this one, having combat applications, had been placed on top when he had rearranged his scrolls this morning.   _Protection from Evil._

With his attention returned to the combat, Darian defends himself with a flashing blade while awkwardly reading from the scroll.  He quickly finishes the spell and reaches out toward William.  If he remembered correctly, William had no defenses that would prevent his spell from landing.  

After warding William against mental control [OOC: If Darian misses with the first touch attack, then he tries again with his action.  Ignore the following actions, but not the speech.], Darian says, "I'll be with you in moment, Verra.  There are a few loose ends to tie up down here.  He had planned on asking the dwarf to surrender, and using magic missile should he refuse.

Instead, he moves to assist Verra.  If she'd used the coward's refuge of Invisibility, then the elf would need another pair of eyes.  If he notices anything with his magical detections, he'll point out the enemy to Verra.

Then he notices Groknar attacking the polymorphed wizard.  "What are you doing, muderous beast?" Darian shouts angrily.    "You can't attack a defeated combatant!".  Alas, it will probably be too late for the gnome.    

[reorient shield to face William: Free.  MEA: retrieve scroll - provokes AoO.  Standard: Cast Protection from Evil (lvl 1) defensively on William.  Concentration success automatic, touch attack +5.  Haste partial: move to K3]

OOC: Gru, you posted while I was writing mine.  I've now edited.


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2003)

Verra, not seeing the bald mage but not hearing any casting either pulls a crystal rod from his belt.  A quick command and the _See Invisible_ power manifests on him.   Verra then scans the room for the bald mage.

If Verra does hear something he will abort his action to send out a mind blast into the room toward the sound, hoping to stun the mage and capture her.

Assuming she is in the room and spotted with the see invisible, Verra will attack the next round with three attacks (but will stop if the mage drops).


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 21, 2003)

William strikes Darian as he draws the scroll (12 damage).  Darian casts the spell on the defensive and protects the fighter from further commands.  Darian then hurries to the door through which the bald mage departed.  Sure enough, the coward chose to turn herself invisible.

When Verra arrives a moment later, Darian shouts out her location.   Verra's first shot misses, but the second one pierces the mage to the heart.  She slumps to floor, invisible but dead.  William feels his self-control return.

Zelestine drags the body of the dwarf out of the way and prepares for the return of the girallon.  When the beast reappears, it falls swiftly to the blades and spells of those who still stand.  

Tarkus attends to Bellus and his brother (before the end of Groknar's rage renders him unconscious), then helps the others.  Refreshed and rebuffed, the team moves through the rest of the complex, finding many more rooms but no more opponents.  

Ellyn escaped, and there may be more Wilders in the field, but their headquarters has fallen.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 21, 2003)

Tarkus will cast 2 circles of healing (1d8+9 each to all with in my area) Me sorry brother. Me not get spells off in time to heal you and keep others alive as well.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 22, 2003)

Bad guys die! Bloodfist brothers victorious! After being saved for death by his brother, he punches him on the arm. No worries, brother! Groknar no die! 

Jobu worry. Bad lady escape, he says. What now? We kill dead thing?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey Groknar! Toad look meaty. maybe we cook and have toad cabobs? Tarkus looks after Tuskaar making sure his companion is well. That'll do pig. that'll do. Tarkus will cast detect magic on the items in the area. is anythink coming up as magical?


----------



## Victim (Feb 22, 2003)

OOC: Actually, since Groknar killed the toad, it should turn back into a gnome.  Also, IIRC, clerics can only swap for "Cure" spells, and not healing circle and the like.  It's not a big deal now though.

"Well, we could seek to press our attack by Remote Viewing Ellyn and Teleporting to her location.   I see no reason to allow her and her mind flayer lackey to withdraw from field.  After running her down in the midst of her ignominious rout, then I believe we should re-equip ourselves and gather more information.

If the other chosen is truly a lich, then he'll soon return to a state of unlife even if destroyed.  Unless we track down his phylactery, err, Evil-Magic-Soul-Gem," Darian explains to the half orcs, "attacking him at this point will be futile."

Darian begins paging through the captured spellbooks, looking for any unusual spells.  "It seems rather unusual that we didn't find Ellyn's spellbooks."

OOC: As far as know, Verra hasn't announced Ellyn isn't a mage.  I'm definitely getting Psicraft and Knowledge Psionics.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 23, 2003)

Jobu says you wrong, wizard man. Because....uh....bad guy go the plains...and...uh....no sky or tell-a-port in plains. No, other plains...I no know, friend Jobu. I no good at this. Definitely sky in plains, and me bet you tell-a-port there too.

Look at toad now. It is gnome. Gnome no taste good. Too stringy. I say we go to inn, get drunk and eat real meat. My treat, cuz me hungry and want food. What say, brother?


----------



## Keia (Feb 23, 2003)

After defeating the girallon, Verra sighs and leans against the wall.  Verra uses lesser body adjustment to heal himself and transfers his bow into his glove of storing as he leans.  Unconsciously, his fingers tap out a complex rhythm on the wall.

"Zelestine, I can't be sure, but I think that Ellyn of the Wands was using Biocurrent against us.  If that's true, then she's no mage, but a psion.  Did you get the sensation that she was a chosen as well?  If so, that would explain how she was tracking me . . . and we left her get away."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2003)

Me say we cook Jobu and get it to shut up. Trakus smiles and swats at the back of his brothers head. Tarkus really want some fine fishes and ail. maybe some of those Gnome fried potatos.


----------



## Victim (Feb 23, 2003)

Where was Groknar getting all this information?  He seemed to have access to incredible - for a half orc - reserves of information, but lacked the ability to interpret it.  Scry.  Planes.  Teleport.  It was all there, but he was too stupid to process it all.  This "Jobu" needs to be investigated.  Of course, _Analyze Dweomer_ would probably be needed.

"The Planes contain many hazardous environs.  After running from one fight, Ellyn and her slave would have little wish for another one, probably against outsiders with many magical protections.  They would probably translocate back to this world quickly, placing them anywhere within a thousand miles of here.  Therefore, we could track them down."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

Bellus slips towards the Great Beyond...


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 23, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Bellus slips towards the Great Beyond... *




_Bellus was healed by the healing circle.  I let good clerics cast any healing spell spontaneously, not just the cure spells.

Magic items and other loot are listed in the OOC thread.  Victim, I'll send the contents of the spellbooks via email._


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

OoC:Thanks for the clarification, Gru.
I'm not sure what my HP are at, but, in case they are still less than Max.
I will try my Cure Light Wounds Wand (+12 Use Device) until I am at full HP.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 23, 2003)

No, no cook Jobu. He my bestest friend, other than you, brother. 'Sides, metal no taste good. Find inn, you get fishes, I get a roast pig. 

Groknar leaves the Wilder guildhouse and the mayhem behind with his brother, as he tries to find an inn that serves roast pig and fish.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 25, 2003)

While the half-orcs seek food at the nearest inn, the others question the dwarf, Cehvat.  He is shocked by the suggestion that Ellyn is a psion, and doesn't want to believe it.  However, he eventually admits that the Wilders who knew Ellyn best died shortly after her return.  And he was disgusted by the need to use mind flayers.

The Wilders suffered other losses in the last day, as some of their strike teams clashed with Tulmercy's undead and squads from the Colorless Lodge.  As far as he knows, no one but Ellyn is left.

Lysander is well rested, so he uses Remote Viewing several times to locate Ellyn.  Despite his best efforts, no trace is found.  The Wilder leader seems to have gone to ground somewhere that scrying cannot penetrate.

Eventually you return to the Colorless Lodge to rest and recuperate.  After several days of searching, Ellyn remains unfound, but Tulmercy has been found.  The lich apparently travels inside the skeleton of an animated dire bear.  The creature currently rests in the middle of a blasted desert, where once a titanic struggle was waged.  The desert is sixty miles to the west of Uriel.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 25, 2003)

You see? Dead man bad. He kill other people. If we kill him, we take his stuff. Jobu says that dead guys like him become dead again after you kill him, see? So we at least take his magic and know what mean tricks he have. And Jobu says he is right about the plains and the sky, whatever that means. Jobu also says I stupid when he gets mad at Groknar, so he wrong sometimes. Groknar say we find dead guy and make him more dead, and Jobu agrees. That two votes. Groknar smashes his fists together in anticipation of another coming battle between his new friends and more enemies. Jobu, of course, remains silent, ever circling the half-orc.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 26, 2003)

By Kord! Tarkus and Tuskaar will smash puny dead man into small dead bits. Jobu very wise  Tarkus says eating a bit of trail rations he has. He wanders over to Groknar and slaps him on the back. Brother we need keep small ones better alive.  He points at the rest of the group.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 26, 2003)

Zelestine agrees with the half-orcs.  "You did good at the Wilder Base.  Next time Zelestine will charge enemy with you.  Animated dire bears are big.  Plenty of room for all warriors to participate."


----------



## Victim (Feb 27, 2003)

OOC: Grr.  I lost my first try at this.

"I'm certainly have no qualms regarding an attack on an evil lich.  Undead usually require prompt annihilation, lest they find ways to use their immortality nature to their benefit."

Darian pendanticly explains the abilities and defenses of liches, then concludes: "Of course, I wasn't even aware that psions could become liches, so Tulmercy may possess slightly different  attributes.  Still, very little should prevent you from hacking it to pieces or filling it with arrows.  I'll need to alter my spells slightly, since Polymorphs will be ineffective.

The lich isn't so far away that Teleportation is required.  When you take into account the time and effort needed to use the spell, riding out to face him would not be significantly slower."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 27, 2003)

Licktch not so bad. Maybe him friendly. Tarkus starts to snort he's laughing so hard. Tarkus make funny.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

'Oh good, a Lich.' Bellus seems unperterbed, after all, it was only a...er...a Lich. Damn.

OoC:What did we do about that _Dwarf_ by the way?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Feb 27, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:What did we do about that Dwarf by the way? *




_Up to you and the others.  You can do something retroactively, or assume he is still in custody._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

"A Bloody lich, hey?" William shakes his head "Ats just bloody lovely, now aint it?  So, we got any battle plans to take on the thing?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 2, 2003)

Groknar looks at William askance, tilting his head to the side with a puzzled expression. Taktiks? We find dead guy. Wizard man and Tarkus cast spells, then we smash dead guy. When dead guy more dead, we smash his dead things. That taktiks. Jobu says that we tell-a-port, or move on foot? I very lucky to have this Jobu.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 3, 2003)

Three weeks pass at the Colorless Lodge.  Zelestine restricts of her activities to the Lodge, knowing that Tulmercy and Ellyn still seek to do her harm.  She spends a great deal of time discussing possible changes to the psionic disciplines with Verra.  The Lodge elders continue to search for information about the Crystal Consciousness and ways to thwart Tulmercy and Ellyn.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2003)

OoC:Regarding the Dwarf. Well, I want him Dead...but bellus is NG, so I don't think that is really an option, seeing as he is a captive and all...of course, Interrogation/Torture for the greater Good is an exceptable option.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 3, 2003)

Tarkus will have a "discussion" with the dwarf. He is not going to torture him exactly but he will remind the Dwarf that if he doesn't tell them what they want to know _now_ Tarkus can always ask his corpse and his corpse _will_  answer.


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

Verra will entertain discussions with Zelestine about the precepts of the colorless lodge, the idea of new psionics or alterations to existing disciplines.  Verra's interests have a somewhat martial bent to them with an interest in movement and time.

Verra will stay confined to the lodge if they will have him for safety and defense purposes.  He will work on crafting some items for himself and enhancements to existing items with the wealth he has available.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2003)

Groknar spends his time at local taverns guzzling cheap ale and devouring roast pigs, as well as busting a few heads in nightly barroom brawls. A good few weeks, in Groknar's mind, but he hungers and thirsts for real battle, the battle with Tulmercy.

When not drinking, eating, or fighting, Groknar follows Zelestine in case some of Tulmercy's thugs show up. Her and Verra's conversation is leagues above Groknar's mental capacity, but Jobu, of course, listens eagerly.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 5, 2003)

The party heads out into the desert west of Uriel.  Close watch is kept, as the possibility of scrying or ambush is much higher during the trip.  Riding rugged horses and camels, the group goes over their plans for assaulting the animated beast in which the psionic lich lives.


----------



## Victim (Mar 5, 2003)

While the group prepares for dealing with the next vision and the attack on Tulmercy, Darian frequently Teleports back and forth between Uriel and Lark.  When at home, he uses his personal labs for spell research, scribing some scrolls and item creation (I'm assuming that some people will want crafted items).  His connections with the wizard's guilds in the north aid the group in liquidating unwanted items.  

When at the Colorless Lodge, he attempts to pick up bits of psionic lore to further increase his stores of useful knowledge.  He also voices his opinion that psionic enchantments should be made more overt, as much of the distrust of psions is no doubt due the difficulty of detecting their mind altering powers.  He talks about the ethics of enchantment magic, the rulings of various arcane organizations on rogue enchanters, etc.  In case you haven't noticed, Darian will talk alot given the chance.  And when not given the chance, he usually sees it as a chance for a rebuttal.

Finally, about a day before the group set off, he teleports back to Uriel with his horse, which is half normal save for several minutes.

"If anyone needs a spell to ward off the desert heat, I have a few available." 

OOC: If anyone thinks we need Resist Scryings, speak quickly.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 6, 2003)

You are deep in the desert now, and nearing the spot where Tulmercy's base of operations ought to be.  Here and there amidst the sands you see the blasted remains of seige weapons, humanoid skeletons, and other mysterious objects.

Cresting a dune of blowing sand, you see a ghastly undead beast in the distance.  Standing 15 feet high, 20 feet long, and 10 feet wide - it appears to be the animated skeleton of some terrible bear or bearlike monstrosity.  Its ribs are fused or mortared together, while ominous lights move independently within its dark eye sockets.

A chilling roar rises from the creature and it turns in your direction.  It is clear you have been spotted.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2003)

Tarkus will call upon the strength of Kord and attempt to turn undead.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2003)

Verra will manifest _Haste_ and begin firing at the creature with the bow (only one attack this round because of the manifesting Haste [See OCC for to hit and damage].  

Verra is planning on saving an action when the creature gets close to _Dimension Door_ behind it and continue firing.  He could probably take one person with him on the jump if they were touching him when he left.

"Tarkus, my friend, you are mighty, but Kord must truly be a wondrous god to allow you to turn that monstrous creature," Verra said as he was firing.


----------



## Victim (Mar 7, 2003)

"Verra, keep me apprised of the cadaver's range.  I plan of placing a Wall of Force in the montrosity's path when it charges.  Everyone be prepared to flank around about 15ft to each side.  I've few a unusual spells to cast on Groknar and Bellus too, so stay close."

As the skeletal Dire Bear charges the group, Darian bursts into a flurry of spellcasting, first _Hasting_ himself, then casting _Gird the Warrior[/] on Bellus.  

Other spells follow, in order: Shield and Strength to Strike on Groknar's axe, See Invisible and Fly, Extended Charge and Protection from Arrows.  When the Dire Bear gets close, then the sequence is interrupted for a Readied Wall of Force.

Perhaps the best time to test some of his rather unusual, untested spells was NOT when a giant bear skeleton with a lich inside? was charging.  Of course, if the spells were as powerful as he suspected, then this battle would be the perfect opportunity to began employing them.

OOC:
Effects running:
Endure Elements: fire, resist 5
Mage Armor 13 AC
Endurance +? CON
-------------
Haste: +4 AC, 9 rounds 16 AC

Gird the Warrior: 9 min, net +3 to Bellus' attacks and damage and +6 to AC (+4 enchancement to attack and damage, but +1 weapons; +10 force armor, but Mithral Chain)

Shield: 9 min, 23 AC versus that direction

Strength to Strike: 9 rounds, +2d6 damage for Groknar's axe, 2 points of Str damage to Darian

See Invis: 90 min, 130 ft range

Fly: 90 min

Extended Charge on wand: 9 rounds, doesn't use charges 1/round.

Pro Arrows: 90 min, 90 points, 10/+2

Wall of Force: 9 min, 30x30 wall centered in front of Dire Bear perpendicular to his line of charge._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2003)

Tarkus lets out a sort of snort grunt that is his version of a laugh and says, Verra, Kord am powerful but not dumb. Kord chooses him's followers wisely.  Verra not think that one lone undead is strange? Maybe more that not be seen but Kord find and smash! Tarkus' eyes fill with the strength of Kord and he calls a prayer in Orcish.

Tuskaar follows his masters lead and starts to bellow. the sound of the two could rattle an army.


----------



## Keia (Mar 7, 2003)

"Very good point, Tarkus!  I understand - Kord has chosen a good follower in you, Tarkus," Verra said as he manifested his powers, the air shimmering around him as though he was in a haze, then the moment passes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 7, 2003)

Groknar smacks his axe handle repeated into his palm. Okay! When you cast wall, me go around fivteen feet.


----------



## Victim (Mar 7, 2003)

"Considering that this locale seems to contain ample resources for a necromancer," Darian says, whilst surveying the ruined weapons, skeletons, and other evidence of long ago battles, "there may indeed be other undead created by the lich nearby.  Good call."

Fivteen feet?  We may have some problems here.  "If you can't tell where wall is, kick sand in front of you as you run.  If it bounces off something, you need to veer away."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2003)

Tarkus beams from the compliments!


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 10, 2003)

While Verra manifests _haste_ and fires an opening shot against the undead beast (27 damage), Bellus casts _spider-climb_ on himself and moves up next to Verra.

There is a brief flash in the creature's right eye and _whitefire_ blankets the party.  Tuskaar and several horses are severely hurt (20 damage).  Darian and his horse are somewhat protected (5 damage and 15 damage).  Bellus avoids the attack altogether, while the rest of the party and horses are somewhat burned (10 damage).

At the same time, the huge undead bear moves forward with lightning speed, rapidly closing the distance to twenty feet.  Zelestine and William jump from their horses and charge to meet it, hoping to give the wizard time to cast his spells.  They hit with mace (12 damage) and greatsword (16 damage).  It bats at William as he moves into its reach, but misses.

Tuskaar summons massive amounts of positive energy and sends them washing over the creature.  No immediate effect is visible.  His cries and Tuskaar's bellowing do seem likely to disturb the dead, however.

Darian _hastes_ himself before throwing up the wall of force.

_Actions, please._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 10, 2003)

Tarkus will move to G2 and cast Righteous Might. Tuskaar will move to G9 and await his masters commands.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 10, 2003)

William groans as the powerful swing narrowly misses him.  "I Wouldn' wanna be 'it by that, m'boy.. best keep yer hands to y'self." He comments, downing one of his battle potions before continuing the attack with both maces.

OOC: If I'ld got in beforehand I would've done it before entering battle, but too late now I guess..
Drink Potion of Heroism, Then double-full attack with maces.
(+2 to attacks, saves, skills for 1 hour.  
FOR NEXT HOUR:
+19/19/14/14, 1d6+10 damage; 2X +2 Light Maces
Saves: 
FORT: +11 REF: +10 WILL: +9


----------



## Victim (Mar 10, 2003)

OOC:  Oops.  I thought it was several hundred yards away or something.

_I've either misjudged the creature's velocity, or the distance.  Perhaps a simple spell or item could be devised to discern such matters effortlessly.  It would certainly make aiming spells much eaiser._  Quickly responding to the too close undead, Darian dismounts and slaps the flank of his horse so it would run from the battle.  Not that it needed much encouragement after the psionic fireball.

OOC: Dismount, DC 20 ride check for a free action, otherwise MEA; Ride +2.  Note that a Light Warhorse has 22 HP starting.  I'll assume that Darian fails the check.

"Groknar, come here.  I need to tes... err, cast a spell on your weapon."  While waiting, Darian chants the Fly spell.

OOC: standard: cast Fly on self.  haste: ready action to cast Strength to Strike on Groknar's axe when he moves within range.  Stats are above.


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2003)

Verra will move to F11 (help - I fell off the diagram) with his move equivalent and fire two shots into the beast with Rapid Shot (+21 to hit on each).


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 10, 2003)

Okay, wizard man! [/color Groknar says. He moves close to Darian, awaiting his spell, and then moves around the invisible wall to the flank of the beast, awaiting an oppurtunity to charge in. 

OOC: Move to L9 after moving towards Darian.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 11, 2003)

_Jemal, I will assume that William drank the potion before charging.  He still failed the save._ 

Verra's next two shots against the creature are a little less effective than the first (20 and 15 damage), but the elemental damage is clearly taking its toll.

Bellus waits near Darian, knowing that his skills would find little purchase against the undead beast.

The Taphos claws Zelestine with its huge front claws, inflicting terrible wounds (20 and 18 damage).  It also grabs her with its left front claw, preventing her from attacking with the greatsword.

Verra sees activity in the bear's left eye, and suddenly William stops moving.  Verra recognizes the symptoms of a _brain lock_.

Tarkus moves to one end of the wall of force, casting a spell as he goes.  Tuskaar moves to the other end.

Darian casts _fly_, then strengthens Groknar once the half-orc draws near.  The barbaric warrior then runs past the wall of force to the side of the undead monster.

Once Groknar passes the wall of force another _whitefire_ goes off, engulfing William, Tuskaar, Groknar, and Verra (all saves made, 10 damage each).  Tuskaar is looking somewhat hurt (23/53 hp).

_Third round coming up.  Actions, please._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 11, 2003)

Map


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2003)

While his short friend could land well placed blows against living targets, Darian had noticed that his style suffered against solid constructs and unfeeling undead.  He could probably use a little help.  "Here Bellus, this spell should quicken and empower your strikes as well as provide better protection than Full Plate.  You should be able fare better against undead foes with the dweomer."

OOC: Cast Gird the Warrior on Bellus as standard action.  Effects are as above.

He then ascends using the Fly spell, darting above the Wall with a mere upward glance and act of will.  "Do you use that this creature is same one from the Scrying?  This feeble psionic _whitefire_ isn't what I expected from lich."  Since his companions were about converge on the undead bearlike creature, it would no doubt fall quickly.  Best to attack the lich throwing the psionic fireballs then.  Perhaps he demonstrate the superior arcane fireball.  Yes.  

Darian begans aiming for the left eye of the bear, attempting to detonate his fireball inside the hollow skull.

OOC: Haste action, 9d6 Fireball, Reflex DC 20 or 22 versus evil creatures.  +11 versus SR.  If the opening is small, like an arrow slit, Darian needs to make a ranged touch attack (+3), lest the fireball explode on the front/top of the head, and not inside.

Goading the lich can't be a good idea.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC: Damnit, I boost my save up by 6 points and STILL get held.  OH, btw, I know this is going to hurt me, but I'm a bit of a rules lawyer whether it's good or bad for the party.  If that brain lock thing prevents me from moving, then I should remind you that anything preventing movement also causes all reflex saves to automatically fail, so unless Whitefire is a Fort save, That's 20 damage.

IC: William growls in frustration and decides to stop fighting spellcasters and psions... cheating, no-fair bastards.


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2003)

OOC: I think Brain Lock only dazes the target, so you can defend normally.  Even with a good save, it's pretty easy to fail.  My cleric with a good Wisdom, multiclassing reinforcing the base save, etc still failed plenty of Will saves.  He was charmed, affected by a magical sleeping effect, and mindblasted a couple times.  Despite having a 8 Dex and a Reflex save hurt by multiclassing into another poor Reflex class, I think I made about as many Reflex saves and as I did Will saves.  I might try some dispels in a round or two.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2003)

Tarkus completes his spell and grows to about 12 foot tall he charges the dire bear greatsword glowing brightly. He snarles something in orcish and lets loose all hell on the dire bear. Kord take you you abomolation. He saws in common.
[he will swing at the dire bear]

Tuskaar, having taken a huge amount of damage will retreat back behind the wall and whine.


----------



## Keia (Mar 11, 2003)

_If I don't get in there to help William, he's likely dead . . . or worse,"_ Verra thinks as he moves into action.  

Verra will manifest _Shield_ facing it toward the creatures [improving AC by 7 and Reflex saves by 3] and move to H8 touching William, saying "It's Verra, Don't resist this," and _Dimension Door_ing with William to A2.

AC: 36 [+5 armor +8 Dex +4 Haste +1 Natural +1 Deflection +7 cover]
Power Points Remaining: 44 points [after Shield and Dim Door]


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 11, 2003)

Tarkus's pet was getting hurt, and that fire was starting to sting. Groknar eyes widen, and his hair starts sticking up. He starts shaking as he approaches the skeleton. 

TIME TO EAT AXE! he screams, raising his greataxe and smashing it into the creature.

OOC: Move action, Rage, Power Attack for 5, Attack
+18 Attack, 1d12+25+1d6 Acid + 2d6


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 12, 2003)

Verra _shields_ and moves to William, sending him beyond the wall of force.

While Zelestine struggles to free herself, the undead dire bear mauls her repeatedly (22 and 21 damage, Zelestine has 3 hp left).

As Tarkus prepares to charge the monster, he sees a dark-skinned man with tightly braided dreadlocks in creature's right eye.  His skin is oddly flushed and his eyes look like silver lamps.  He raises his hand and Tarkus is also _brain locked_.

Tuskaar retreats behind the wall while Groknar charges the Taphos.  The half-orc shatters the entire left side of the undead monstrosity, and it drops to the earth, releasing its hold on Zelestine (42 damage).

The psychic warrior immediately _dimension slides_ away from the beast eyes.  "There's a blue inside the left eye wielding a dorje!" she shouts.

Darian's fireball streaks in and explodes on the snout of the creature.  The results are still impressive.  Verra sees the blue blown back from the window by the fireball (40 damage), while the lich is somewhat less affected (20 damage).  Unfortunately, Verra is also lightly burned (20 damage).

_Still to act this round: Bellus, blue.  Will post asap.  Actions for fourth round, please._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 12, 2003)

Map


----------



## Keia (Mar 12, 2003)

OCC:  FYI Gru, I thought I Dim Doored with William to that point.  If not . . .

Verra yells from the blast of the Fireball _Crap, that got hot in a hurry,_ he thought.  Verra will adjust diagonally away from the creature [G9] and full attack [Rapid Shot two shots and attack again with the Partial] either a target within one of the eyes (if he sees them and has a shot) or the beast itself.  

If it is one of the targets within the eyes, Verra will use psionic shot (+1d4 damage for one power point).  If it is the lich, Verra will also use Fell shot [bypass armor and natural bonuses] for all three shots.

Order of preference [Lich, Blue, Creature].


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2003)

Tuskaar seeing his friend in danger will charge the monstrosity.


----------



## Victim (Mar 12, 2003)

Curses.  The creature lurched when Groknar struck it - Strength to Strike seemed very potent, if draining - and spoiled the aim on his Fireball.  Still, the power of the blast was greater than Whitefire.  Perhaps he could dispel the Holds on Tarkus and William - except they had cast spells or drank potions, so he'd be more likely to remove those effects.  An Minor Globe would suppress the effect of course, but would be immobile, and thus useless since William and Tarkus seemed primarily melee combatants.  Offense then.

"Sorry, Verra.  I attempted to shoot through the eye, but missed."


Darian quickly casts Shield, then flies in close to fire the Quinelemental Blast through an eye of the creature, manuevering so as to minimize the risk of one of his more impetous companions charging into the spray of scintillating motes.

OOC: Shield, 9 min, +7 AC against one direction, oriented toward the 2 visible enemies.  Quinelemental Blast: 9d6, ignores most elemental protections, 45 foot cone.  Exact destination depends on where people are moving.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 12, 2003)

Groknar strong! Groknar kill! You pay for magicking my brother! 

Groknar then steps forward  [J6], raising his Greataxe into the air, and then smashing it down into the body of the blue. [+23 Attack, 1d12+20+2d6+1d6 Acid, 19-20/x3, Cleave into Lich if drop Blue]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 14, 2003)

_Keia, I didn't notice the "with" part until after, but I'll apply it retroactively._

Taking advantage of the undead bear's collapse, Bellus runs around the wall of force and climbs up to the left eye to face off against the blue.  The psionic goblin manifests defensively and goes invisible.

Verra moves up beside Tarkus and sends three arrows streaking in through the right eye at the lich.  The arrows to do some damage, but the lich appears to have some type of barrier in effect and he is not bothered by the cold or the electricity (7, 6, and 4 damage).

The lich stares intently at the nomad _brain locks_ Verra.  Then he looks at Darian and _brain locks_ the wizard, too.

Two ghasts spill from the side of the collapsed undead dire bear and attack Groknar.  One hits him (8 damage), but he resists their terrible stench.  He sees several more inside, cowering from the results of Tarkus' earlier turning.

Tuskaar rushes around the wall and moves to Groknar's aid, but the hungry undead avoid the bite of the boar.  Groknar sees that the blue is out of sight and unleashes his wrath on the ghasts, smashing one and cleaving another before moving over to threaten the lich.

Zelestine drinks a healing potion which restores much of her damage.  She runs to the hole in the side of the Taphos made by Groknar.  Calling Tuskaar to her, she plunges in, hoping to flank the lich.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 14, 2003)

Map


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2003)

OOC:Sorry, Gru, I thught that you saw my OoC Thread:My Computer blew up/awaiting a new one... I asked all of the DMS to auto play me until I was able to post again. Im at work using the comps here, as mine hasn't showed yet...

Bellus will shoot arrows (assuming the Gird the Warrior' works on ranged attacks).
Je will stay mobile, trying ti avoid Melee with the undead, targetting the Lich as his primary target (using the MW arrows).


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 15, 2003)

Now threatening the lich with his mighty axe, Groknar strikes his enemy twice with blood-drenched axe, bellowing, For Kord! For me brother Tarkus!


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

Gritting his teeth, William focuses all his energy onto attempting to move his leg, to even take a single step, willing himself to move forward.

OOC: I don't actually expect anything to happen, it's just something to post to show I'm _not_ gonna take this Brain Lock laying do.. er.. standing still.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 17, 2003)

Bellus moves into a safe position and fires arrows at the lich.  Like Verra's earlier shots, these are slowed by some type of barrier.  The lich is hit by just one (1 damage).

The blue reappears on the other side of the wall of force, and uses his dorje.  _Whitefire_ erupts around William, Tarkus, and Verra.  The flames pass underneath Darian, who still hovers near the wall.  Tarkus is hurt the worst (20 damage, 10 damage to William and Verra).

The lich stares at the gnome, and Bellus is _brain locked_.  He looks over his shoulder at Zelestine, and she is likewise held.

Tuskaar charges through the inside of the dire bear to attack the lich from behind.  His bite succeeds, although it is reduced by the inertial barrier (6 damage).

Groknar unleashes his full fury on the undead menace.  Two thunderous strikes from his greataxe pound into the lich.  Each is slightly reduced in strength, but they still do considerable damage to its body (26 and 37 damage).  The lich still stands, but barely.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2003)

Tarkus looks on and thinks "Me am so proud of my piggy!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 17, 2003)

For lady! For wizard man! Groknar cries again. All of his friends except Jobu stopped moving. and dead guy was very fast in magicking them. He constructs a wall of pure mental rage to block the lich's cowardly attempts to stop him [Will Save +11] and brings his axe down twice more on his enemy. [+23 Attack, 1d12+20+2d6+1d6 Acid]


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2003)

Verra struggles to defend himself against the blasts of fire, knowing that with a _lock_ he cannot think but he can defend himself.  Of course, nothing was leaping to mind other than cover from the blast.  Their only hope was the raging half-orc champion against the lich.  Verra liked his chances.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2003)

Bellus.er...Bellus _thinks_  some really nasty things regarding what he'd like to do to the Lich.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 18, 2003)

The blue uses the dorje again, burning Tarkus (20 damage), Verra (10 damage), and William (10 damage).  Tarkus looks like he can only take one or two more attacks like that (12 hp left).

Tulmercy smirks at Groknar and defensively activates a ring.  He disappears from the mouth of the dead dire bear and reappears next to the blue.  He manifests another spell, and flies forty feet up above the desert sands.

Tuskaar charges out and around the wall, heading for the only target at ground level.  He grabs the blue goblin threatening his master in his enormous maw and shakes him vigorously.  There will be no more whitefire from this goblin.

_Groknar, please choose a new action._


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2003)

Groknar, annoyed at the disappearance of the lich, runs around the wall underneath his flying target, and hurls his axe at Tulmercy, screaming as he does so. [+12 1d12+15+2d6+1d6 Acid Now you die, dead guy!  the half-orc screams triumphantly.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 18, 2003)

_I'll use 10 for the range increment._

The greataxe tumbles gracelessly through the air.  It appears it might hit, but it bounces off the ectoplasmic armor of the lich and falls the the ground.

The lich manifests a maximized _concussion_ at the ground near the half-orc's position.  Tuskaar, William, and Groknar are all affected (28 damage).  The dire boar drops to the ground, unconscious (-3 hp).  William also looks really bad (15 hp).

The lich then manifests _brain lock_ a seventh time.  But, for the first time, a target resists!

_Go Groknar, go!_


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2003)

Groknar prepares to retrieve his axe and launch it again at Tulmercy. Jobu, however, has a better plan.

Moving with superhuman speed, Groknar races across the desert to Verra's rigid body and liberating him of his bow and his quiver of arrows. Turning towards the flying lich in triumph, Groknar proclaims Me nowhere near dead yet, dead guy, and amulet make me i-mune to com-pull-shin.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

_"Hey, big guy, what the heck are you doing . . . oh, yeah lips and mouth aren't moving.  Ohhhh . . .the bow.  don't break it . . .^gulp^"_  Verra thought, or tried to think.  A person is allowed to defend himself while brain locked, however, Verra will not defend himself from Groknar's actions.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 25, 2003)

"Have no fear, half-orc.  I have no wish to compel you.  I wish to slay the Chosen,"  the lich replies.  With that, he manifests another maximized _mass concussion_ in between on the ground between William and Groknar.  Verra, Tarkus, and William are killed by the explosive force.  Groknar is hurt, but not critically (28 damage).

The lich continues, "I _suggest_ you return to the place from which you came, by the fastest means possible."  For a moment Groknar looks east, but once again his barbarian instincts throw off the lich's mental powers.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 25, 2003)

Groknar screams with rage. The elf who enchanted his weapon was murdered by this coward. His fellow warrior was killed. And his brother also slain, all without any ability to defend themselves honorably. 

Groknar raises Verra's bow and fires two arrows at his foe, hoping to destroy him quickly. [+17/+12 1d8+15 110 feet]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 26, 2003)

The lich taunts the half-orc a final time, "Intriguing.  I could use one like you.  Why throw away your life fighting for weaklings?  Stay there while I kill the other Chosen and perhaps I will find a place for you among my servants."

As the lich turns his back to fly over the wall of force towards Zelestine, Groknar bends the bow and launches two swift arrows.  Time seems to slow as they reach the lich's inertial barrier, but slowly they penetrate to Tulmercy's body.  There, the remaining strength is enough to blast into his chest (5 and 7 damage).  The lich falls gently to the ground in a puff of sand and the psionic lights in his eyes slowly fade.

Darian, Bellus, Zelestine, and Verra all feel the effects of the _brain lock_ fade.  Zelestine turns to confront the four ghasts which still cower inside the Taphos.  Tarkus and William lie unmoving on the ground.  Tuskaar is unconscious and bleeding (-7 hp).


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2003)

Hoping against hope that his trusted brother somehow survived the volley of concussive blasts levelled against him, Groknar sprints over to his fallen body, searching for signs of life. Upon finding none, he slams his fist into Tarkus's chest, hoping to bring him back to life through will alone. He will then move to Tuskar, Tarkus's trusted animal companion, trying to at least save him from death. [Heal +2]

Groknar's attempts at healing through repeated punches to the chest is ineffective, so Groknar, still enraged, retrieves his axe from the desert ground and chops the undead body of the lich into very tiny, very evil pieces.


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2003)

Verra shook himself several times, amazed that he was still alive.  To insure that, he spent a few moments healing himself though the use of his psionic powers.  Seeing Groknar's misery, Verra heads over to him, picking up his bow and quiver on the way.

"There are still minions of the lich within the dead bear, Groknar, if that will help you vent your rage.  We will gather your brother and my friends and return with them to the temple.  There we will see if they are willing to return from the beyond to live and fight with us again."  Verra said, trying to be comforting, but the speed of the words increased as he got closer to the end.

Verra will help heal those in need (through empathic transfer and body adjustment) and detect for magic and gather goods to return with in addition to his lost comrades.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC"New comp up and running

IC:Bellus staggers forward, free at last.
Looking about for enemies and seeing none, he then directs his attention to any allies in need of aid.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 28, 2003)

The ghasts are quickly destroyed by Zelestine, and Groknar leaves no lich piece unhacked.  Verra tends to Tuskaar, while Bellus rounds up and heals the horses.  Darian keeps an eye out for trouble, but none is forthcoming.

Examining the blue, Verra finds:
crystal capacitor 5
dorje of whitefire (maximized; 16 charges)
psionic tattoos of body adjustment (2)
power stone of cone of sound
cloak of resistance +1

Groknar grabs the following from Tulmercy:
headband of intellect +4
crystal capacitor 15
ring of improved teleport
dorje of nondetection (35 charges)
psionic tattoos of see invisibility, combat precognition, negate psionics, shield, chrysalis

Zelestine discovers the following inside the Taphos:
1620gp in crystals


----------



## Victim (Mar 28, 2003)

After the area is secured, Darian gains altitude and circles, looking for his horse.  Ever since the vision, death struck all around.  Perhaps by trading the Headband of Intellect to someone in the guild for a Periapt of Wisom and then trading that to the church of Pelor, resurrections for William and Tarkus could be obtained.  How did he fail to resist such a simple spell?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

Bellus keeps on the lookout for any more enemies, as he feels that the group is hardly free of Danger at this point.

<Spot, Listen, bow at the ready>


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Mar 31, 2003)

The desert remains quiet except for the blowing sand.  After all the horses have been gathered and all the found items have been secured, you head back to the east.

After a few days of travel you return to Uriel and the Colorless Lodge.  Zelestine reports your achievement to the elders, while the remainder of the party gets some well-deserved rest.  In the morning you seek out a temple in order to speak with the dead.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 1, 2003)

The day following your return from battling Tulmercy, Verra and Zelestine have a vision.  They stand wide eyed and slack jawed for thirty seconds, unaware of their surroundings.

When they relate the vision afterwards, this is how they describe it:

A roiling sea of empyrean liquid stretches away in every direction.  Mighty arcs of violet lightning, flung from the depts of looming clouds, constantly stab the crystal ocean.  All the sea glows as if it had swallowed the sun.  From the waves, a voice of piercing beauty speaks.

"You are One Who Will Choose.  You are late in finding me.  Seek me below the Palace of the Azure Emperor.  The Vault, sealed for so long, is now open.  That which slept...awakens."

The vision dissolves as _something_ breaks the surface...


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2003)

That dream very weird. Me no understand. Good thing me have Jobu to tell me what to think. This Jobu,  Groknar says, gesturing to the floating metal ball that circles his body,  is much better than old Jobu. Old Jobu just boring wooden necklace. Metal ball Jobu more fun. 

Me say we go to Temple, find priest-man, get him to raise brother. Now. 

Groknar then stomps off towards the largest temple in the area, carrying the corpse of his brother, Tarkus Bloodfist, in his arms.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 3, 2003)

When Groknar reaches the temple of Kord, the priests casts _speak with dead_.  Tarkus answers the call, but reveals that he is content as a petitioner on the plane of Ysgard, fighting until he drops during the day and rising again in the morning.

His fellow priests cheer when they hear Tarkus' description of Kord's Great Hall, and they do their best to encourage Groknar (not knowing how the barbarian will react to his brother's unwillingness to return).


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2003)

Groknar reacts calmly and rationally, given his circumstances and personality. He starts repeatedly pounding Tarkus's corpse with his fists, repeating over and over again  Come back, brother! Come back!  

Snarling, he turns away from the corpse, tears streaming down his face. The half-orc storms out of Kord's temple, fists and teeth clenched. Even Jobu was silent. 

Groknar wasn't sure who to blame for his brother's death. Tulmercy the lich, for killing him with cruel waves of fire and force while cowardly immobilizing him. Kord, for stopping Tarkus from returning to his brother. Tarkus himself, for not coming back, instead staying as an eternal petitioner. Darian, the tricksy wizard. Verra, a Chosen. Zelestine, the woman Tarkus died protecting, another Chosen. Himself, the mighty and unbeatable Groknar, who defeated the lich. But not fast enough. In his rage, he cared more for bloodshed and carnage than his brother's life. Could he have saved him? Groknar wasn't sure who to blame.

He was sure, however, that someone, anyone, was going to pay dearly. 

Groknar will return to his companions. Brother stay dead,  he says, fighting back tears. Then, he grabs Darian's shoulder. Wizard-man, you help me find dead guy. Me want kill dead guy for good. How?


----------



## Keia (Apr 3, 2003)

Verra shook he head to clear the after-effects of the vision and wiped the drool from the side of his mouth.  "That was interesting," he remarked, "Anyone know where the Place of the Azure Emperor is located?"

"And how come we're late.  It just told us where to go," Verra said as he shrugged.


----------



## Victim (Apr 4, 2003)

"In order to kill a lich, you first have to destroy his soul gem, otherwise it will just create a new body in a few days.  He'll have undoubtedly hidden it away someplace and surrounded it with deadly traps.  Perhaps one of the seers here can help us find it later."

"Perhaps we're late because it waited for Tulmercy to reform before sending the vision.  If that's the case, then our attack achieved very little.  Perhaps we should attempt to recruit additional allies.  As for the Palace of the Azure Emperor ... "

OOC: Knowledge skills, GO!   Arcana +20, Psionics +8, History +10, Nobility and Royalty +10, Geography +10


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

"I thought we destroyed the vessel, wasn't it on him when Groknar chopped him up into very fine parts," Verra asked.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 7, 2003)

Zelestine responds to Darian, "Your comment about allies is well founded.  I have taken the liberty of inviting Qataria, a former adventuring companion of mine, to join us on this quest.  I regret the loss of Tarkus and William, but we must prevent Tulmercy and Ellyn from controlling the Crystal Consciousness, at any cost."

From his own studies, Darian recalls that the Palace of the Azure Emperor is in the Badlands, a region of tortured earth and bare stone far to the west.  The Palace was destroyed long ago, but its ruins are marked on some maps of the region.

Darian also knows that the "Azure Emperor" was a psion of great power who lived an age long past, best known for bequeathing the discipline of Metacreativity to the world.  He was said to wield an unbelievable artifact, though no record remains of what it may have been.  Though he lived a long, long life, when he finally died his seat of power fell into ruin.  Neither he nor his artifact, nor members of his court, were ever seen again.


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2003)

"Indeed.  We cannot allow a lich to reshape one of the 3 methods of harnessing magical energy to his liking."

"The Palace of the Azure Emperor is far to west in the Badlands region.  We should be able to find it's location on some maps.  While a blind teleport over that distance might be a bit risky, I think it's necessary to reach the palace before Ellwyn and Tulmercy.  The emperor himself was responsible for the Metacreation discipline, possibly because he had the same opportunity that you too now have."

"I don't recall seeing any item, destroyed or not, that could serve as the necessary focus.  Also, the folly of carrying around one's soulstone is staggering.  It circumvents the main purpose of becoming a lich."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 8, 2003)

_Although it would be moderately fun to send you a tangent right now, you teleport to the Palace of the Azure Emperor safely._

Broken lines of eroded stone reveal the foundation of a structure razed long ago.  Now, only a few half-walls, crumbling columns, and enigmatic piles of rubble remain.  Near the very center of the ruin, a 10-foot square opening leads down into darkness.  The opening is square, clean, and - unlike the surrounding ruins - appears recent.

The shaft is smooth, composed of polished granite blocks shot through with crystalline impurities (a very difficult climb unassisted).


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2003)

Bellus moves forward cautiously to get a better look.
OoC: Spot,Listen and Search, specifically for loose rubble/unsafe footing.


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

Verra said, "That looks like a tough climb down.  I'd be happy to spiderclimb anyone who cannot get down there on their own.  I'm thinking I should conserve my power in this place for whoever we may face."  

"Has anyone passed through here recently," Verra asked.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 8, 2003)

Groknar looks around excitely. That was fun. Me no know if tracks.  Groknar will then peer down the shaft, using his darkvision. He will then find the ideal spot to hammer a spike into the ground, in order to tie a rope to it.


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2003)

"Perhaps this will illuminate matters," Darian says.  In the grand tradition of all dungeon crawls and underground exploration, he casts a simple light spell on a copper piece, and drops it down the shaft.  

"I may have some spells to help us descend.  However, I'd rather save them in case we need them later on.  Remember that we're racing against the other chosen; we probably won't have time to rest in Rope Trick, or Teleport back to resupply.  Also, I need to be the last person to go down.  I'm going to set a ward over the entrance and I don't want it to trigger prematurely."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 9, 2003)

Bellus does a thorough search of the area and finds no traces of other beings.  

Groknar arranges a rope to descend the 100 feet to the copper coin tossed by Darian.  Qataria and Zelestine lead the way to the bottom, where they are soon joined by the others.  Darian is the last at the top of the shaft.

Sand and stony debris litter the floor of the 10-foot square space, apparently freshly rained down from above.  Strange glyphs are scribed into the floor and into the circular set of stone double doors to the south.

_Time to think about the marching order.  Zelestine is happy to be up front or guarding the rear._


----------



## Victim (Apr 9, 2003)

Before descending, Darian brings forth a scroll, and chants softly for moment.  An alarm spell set to mental ping guards the downward shaft.  Then he hastens to catch up the others.  "That ought to warn us of any coward attempting to sneak into this place after us."

OOC: use scroll of alarm, level 4, 8 hours.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2003)

"I'll take the lead, just follow me." Says the over 6 and a half foot woman, drawing her huge wavey sword.  "Somebody care to light the way?"


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2003)

Finally in his own element (which was odd, him considereing 'his element' hanging fom a rope or dangling a thousand feet over a gorge...), Bellus moves forward to to ropes (he has attached his own as well).
'Let me go down first, as I can more easily circumvent any dangers if they lurk in suprise'. 
Bellus prepares to descend, unless someone has objections or last minute considerations.

OoC: I can now move at full normal while climbing, woohoo@ 5th Level Thief-Acrobat.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

"I'm fine with staying in the back," Verra says.  "Perhaps we could have Zelestine and Qataria up front, Groknar with Jobu next - since he moves faster than the first two, then Darian, and bellus and I in back."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 11, 2003)

Qataria and Zelestine open the stone doors to the south and descend a flight of stairs 10 feet to another set of double doors scribed with ambiguous symbols.  Verra recognizes the symbols as ancient signs used to focus personal meditation.

Expectation hangs in the air like an electric charge as the two well-armed women open the doors, revealing a 50-foot-square room.  The chamber is built of crystal-veined granite blocks.  Seven circular stone doors lead off the chamber: three on the west wall, three on the east, plust the double doors back to the shaft.

Six metal discs, each 2 feet in diameter, are set flush into the floor along the north wall, each one spaced equidistant from those closest to it.  Every disc is set with a darkened crystal.

The chamber's most impressive feature is a the 30-foot-by-30-foot section composed of a gemlike substance in the center of the floor.  The blurred outline of a colossal worm or slug lies entombed within, unmoving.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2003)

For Tarkus! Do it for Kord!  Groknar triumphantly yells as he charges the creature, leaping high into the air before striking with the full force of his axe, hoping to cut through the substance and chop the creature within.

OOC: Charge, +18, 1d12+1d6+20


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

Verra cautiously entered the room following the charge of the angry half-orc. "There goes the element of surprise," he said quietly in resignation and a touch of humor. 

Verra will nock an arrow and cover the open doorways with his bow.  He will stay at the double doors leading back to the shaft.


----------



## Victim (Apr 11, 2003)

"Groknar, that creature seems trapped.  If you insist on bashing through its prison, you'll free it.  I have no wish to fight such a huge creature.  If we can avoid a tough battle, then we should do so."

"Assuming that nothing attack us, I have a spell that should allow us to explore all 6 passages at very little risk."

If the creature retaliates against Groknar, Darian casts magic missiles at it with a contemptous flick of the wrist (CL 10, 5 1d4+1 missiles, versus SR +12).

If nothing attacks after a few rounds, then Darian says, "This spell will take a minute to cast.  Be wary," and proceeds to cast Prying Eyes (1 min casting, 1d4+10 eyes created).


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2003)

Bellus, thinking along the same lines as his <non half-orc> companions blurts out 'Gods, have a care! that could be some Ally...I mean, it does look trapped...Perhaps it is some Wyrm from beyond Time and Space, bent on...er, never mind. ' Bellus readies an arrow to fire at the Thing, moving just to the left of the doorway, so that others can get past him.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2003)

Qataria turns to Zelestine as the orc charges by her, intent on attcking the goo.  "Is he always like this, Z?" She asks, without drawing her sword, then casually walks up to them and gazes at the creature in the goo, trying to discern if it is evil. (Detect Evil)


----------



## Victim (Apr 12, 2003)

"In my experience, he usually screams 'Time to eat axe,' but otherwise, yes."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 14, 2003)

Groknar flies through the air, axe headed for the strange substance, then bounces halfway across the room.  Not a scratch is left on the crystalline block.  Undeterred, Groknar tries again (without leaping).  Again his axe makes no impression.

The others move into the room, spells and weapons ready.  Qataria casts _detect evil_, but her spell is also unable to pierce the barrier.

Looking at the transparent substance, Verra and Darian suspect it might be some form of solidified time (like the power _quintessence_, but much more stable).

After a minute passes, Darian casts _prying eyes_.  Fourteen of the apple-sized orbs appear in the air around him.

_What command would you like to give to your eyes (25 words)?_


----------



## Victim (Apr 14, 2003)

"Form groups of two.  Each group should fully explore different passages from this room, then return. Return upon viewing another eye's demise."  

The pair of eyes ordered to fully explore the exit to the room would never return.  Hopefully, there would be no other exits, otherwise the eyes couldn't return.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 14, 2003)

One pair of eyes barely leaves the room before one returns.  It reports that its partner was destroyed by _whitefire_ immediately inside the the central door on the west wall (A6).  The eye saw a short hallway which opened onto a T-intersection.

One eye returns from the northern door on the west wall (A3).  It reports a winding hallway of crystal-shot granite.  Columns of blurred crystal are situated here and there down the hallway.  A blurred form of a nightmarish creature seems trapped within each one.  The eye's partner was destroyed by spear trap near the end of the hallway.

Two eyes return from the central door on the east wall (L6).  They report a hallway containing three small alcoves - one at the far end and two at the center of the hall on either side of the corridor.  Each alcove holds an urn inscribed with words from an ancient tongue (Thansatrol, Morstal, and Bokanathol).

Two eyes return from the southern door on the west wall (A10).  They report a long corridor carved with relief images of hundreds of humanoid faces (the common races, lizardfolk, goblinoids, and a few monstrous races).  Beyond the corridor lies a chamber, which appears to be filled with a swirling vortex of mist.  In the mis dozens of ghostly faces silently scream.  Through the mist is visible a well, 2 feet in diameter and filled with a clear, glowing liquid.  The stylized, silhouted image of a lightning bolt seems embedded in the liquid.

Two eyes return from the southern door on the east wall (L10).  They report a chamber with two humanoid occupants.  Each is dressed in noble clothing and has a third eye in the center of their forehead.  A mosaic of blue, green, orange, and purple tiles covers the walls, depicting decorative swirls, circles, and curves.  A litter of sparkling dust and a few tiny shards of some crystal-like substance are scattered about the granite floor.  Piles of dust around the room reveal furnishings that rotted away long ago.  Beyond the chamber is a wide, empty room with more dust and shards.  Beyond that room is a small chamber holding a well like the previous one (with a stylized image of wings instead of a lightning bolt).

No eyes return from the northern doorway on the east wall (L3).


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

"What an amazing spell," Verra comments.  "Well, what do we deal with: an immediate threat (the whitefire) or something somewhat safe (the urns).  I suggest we deal with the whitefire before they tell everyone we're here - whoever 'they' are."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2003)

White fire? Dead bad guy use white fire. White fire bad! Me find dead bad guy and kill him! What we wait for? Time to eat axe! Groknar slams his axe into the timeless substance once more, for emphasis. He then looks confused, looking around him at the vault. 

Jobu say something, but me not understand. Oh well. Why we here again? To find dead guy and kill him?


----------



## Victim (Apr 14, 2003)

Darian raises an eyebrow at Verra's comment.  "Indeed.  It's one of my highest order spells.  It probably would be wisest to remove the whitefire weilder first.  Of course, it could have been a simple trap.  I'm also rather worried about that corridor," he points to L3, "since the defenders where able to destroy both eyes."

Darian patiently explains, "No Groknar, we are hear to prevent our enemies from irresponsibly or maliciously altering the psionic disciplines for their own ends.  Remember the, ahem, 'bad wizard lady' who shot lightning?  You don't want her to change the way magic works, then come after you with greater power, right?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2003)

"Well, whitefire threat it is then," Verra concludes.  "Let's use the same formation we did coming down here, but with more space in between the ranks - to make the area attacks of others less beneficial to them." 

Verra will move to square B5 and allow the others to proceed down the hall before following as the rear guard.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2003)

"sounds good to me." Qataria says, moving close to that hall.  "Shall we?" She hefts her sword.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

Bellus moves forward, his small and nimble form keeping apace with Qataria, his eyes scanning for enemies.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 17, 2003)

Despite his exceptional search skill, Bellus does not recognize the _whitefire_ proximity trap until it fires, blasting out in a twenty foot radius.  Everyone finds some amount of cover, so the damage is minimal (6 damage to everyone except Bellus, who has evasion, and Darian, who takes 1 after his protections).

Disabling the trap is easier than finding it, as Bellus quickly demonstrates.

The branching hallway beyond is thirty-five feet long and ten feet wide.  The granite of the hall is shredded with scratches, etches, and furrows sliced into the stone.  Granite dust and chunks of rock are thick underfoot, the debris of the relentless scratched claw marks.  An alcove near the center of the western wall and one at the southern end of the hallway each hold the broken shards of a clay urn. 

There are two doors on the western wall.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

Looking at his scortched companions, the gnome smiles sheepishly and says 'Er, sorry 'bout that folks...'


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 18, 2003)

Fire bad! Groknar is getting angry. As if to accentuate this, Groknar sprints towards the closest of the doors and rams into it, hoping to knock it off its hinges. [Str +7]


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

Bellus moves qucly aside, lest he should get run over by the crazed Half-Orc

OoC:Fire Bad!
 I pictured The Frankenstein Monster waving his arms around, although it was Phil Hartmann <R.I.P.>. Laughter flowed like wine.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2003)

IC: 
Qataria sniffs after the whitefire and shakes her head. "Damn traps are.." she stops what she's saying as Groknar rushes past "Very impulsive, isn't he?  Well, might as well go help."  She moves over to where he is, ready to help bash the door down if it's not locked and it's not allready bashed.

OOC: 
Fire Bad, Tree Pretty.  Want Beer.  Bring Beer.


----------



## Victim (Apr 22, 2003)

Darian brushes himself off after the ever so potent whitefire attack.  He'd barely been singed.  Psionic "evocations" were rather pathetic.

"Yes, there's no need to consider what manner of creatures casually claw through granite, is there?  The fearless Groknar is a man of action."

"If there are numerous beasts within, allow me to cast, then pull the doors shut.  We have 5 other halls to explore and we can't afford to let you get maimed right away, Groknar."

OOC:  Whitefire bad.  Slam/Slam/Slam/Slam/Bite/Rend worse.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Apr 26, 2003)

Groknar bursts into a fifteen by twenty foot chamber, followed closely by Qataria.  Inside are four horrifying creatures.  They look like an aborted cross between maggots and humans.  They have no legs, but they do have vestigial arms.  Their most notable and terrible physical features are overdeveloped spines and ribs, which break out of their flesh.

The creatures turn towards the door and begin scuttling forward, using the protruding ribs as legs.

_Actions, please.  Only Groknar and Qataria can see the creatures, but everyone can tell that combat is imminent._


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2003)

Verra will step into the doorway and fire two shots (Rapid shot) at one of the creatures on Qataria.  He is looking to keep others in front of him so that he can continue the attacks and not resort to casting defensive powers on himself.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2003)

Groknar raises his weapon above his head and rushes forward, shouting TIME TO EAT AXE! He then smashes it down square into one of the abominations.

OOC: Charge, Attack +23 1d12 +1d6 +15


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2003)

With a shout of "TASTE MY BLADE, ABOMINATIONS!", Qataria charges forward at one of the things, sword held above her head and then coming down with a mighty chop.

OOC:
Charging, +2 to hit -2 AC.  Using power attack to take -4 to hit, +4 to damage.  Using Reckless attack to take -10 to AC and +10 to damage.
Attack: +18, Damage 2d6+30 (Threat 12-20), AC: 13


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

As soon as bellus can see the foes, he will tumble forward, using his unorthadox style to <hopefully> catch them off guard.

OoC: Cartwheel Charge: Tumble <+21>, DC 20, if successful, as Charge<+15 Kukri 1D4+3 15/X2 crit. +3D6 Sneak attack damage.
AC 17<-2 from Charge>.


----------



## Victim (Apr 28, 2003)

"Well, it seems that Groknar isn't the only loud warrior."

Darian manuevers so that he can see the creatures that Groknar, Bellus and Qataria are charging (probably right next to Verra).  Hmm.  As hideous monsters, these creatures will likely be stronger in body than in mind.  The situation wasn't quite right for Confusion, since the foolish half orc would attack anyway.  But the overall power of these creatures was unknown, and it wouldn't do to waste powerful spells unnecessarily.  If they seemed to be weak, then a magic missile barrage to weaken or finish off those left by the combat experts would suffice.  And if the creatures proved to be tough foes, then the Slow spell would limit their counterattacks.

[If it seems like the creatures will all die quickly even if Darian does nothing, then magic missile one of the maggot men, preferably the most injured.  5d4+5 force, SR +12.

If the creatures seem tough and dangerous, then Darian casts slow.  Target all the maggot men.  Will DC 22, 24 if evil, SR +12, -2 AC, melee attack/damage, reflex, partial actions only, 10 rounds]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 1, 2003)

Verra moves to a position from which he can see into the room, and fires an arrow into one of the creatures near Qataria (24 damage).

Bellus cartwheels into the room next to Groknar at slashes one of the beasts with his kukri (7 damage).  Unfortunately, it seems as if the creatures are undead, so his attempt to sneak attack fails.  Groknar slams his axe down on the same one (28 damage).  The beast appears as if it could take a few more of those blows before going down.

One of the creatures claws Groknar with a rib (10 damage).  Another moves forward and slams Bellus with a pudgy arm (12 damage).  A third slams Qataria (10 damage) while the fourth stays near the back of the room and manifests a power.

A roiling wall of ectoplasm appears where the door once stood, trapping Groknar, Bellus, and Qataria in the room.

Those outside the room are not without company, however.  The door on the north end of the hall swings open, and another set of the creatures emerge to confront Darian, Verra, and Zelestine.

Darian directs his slow spell at this new group.  All but one are affected.  Zelestine charges the fastest moving one, hitting it with her greatsword (18 damage).

Inside the other chamber, Qataria recklessly attacks the nearest abomination, carving great gashes in its side (37 damage).


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2003)

Verra will manifest Haste, then Shield.  He will move back with his move equivalent to give him room to fire his bow.

Verra's AC 38 [10 + 6 Armor + 8 Dex + 2 Deflection + 1 Natural + 4 Haste + 7 Cover].


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2003)

Qataria continues recklessly carving up the undead atrocity, anxious to get rid of it and find out who... or what... has cut them off from their allies.

(Full attack option, using 2 power attack and 10 Reckless attack.
+18 to hit, 2d6+28 damage, AC 15


----------



## Victim (May 1, 2003)

With a quick invocation and a flick of the wrist, Darian flings Magic Missiles at the quick moving undead.  "Target this one.  If you keep away from the others, they'll likely have difficulty reaching you and attacking."  Darian then backs away from the creatures and attempts to find something (or someone) to block their line of charge.

(MM 5d4+5, +12 versus SR)


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2003)

Groknar, barely noticing his entrapment, brings his axe twice more down upon his enemy, listening to the frantic advice of his friend Jobu. Now for second course! he screams as he swings his axe twice more at the wounded undead.

OOC: +21/+16 1d12+15+1d6 Acid


----------



## Uriel (May 3, 2003)

Bellus, distraught at the nature of his foes, steels himself and continues to stab at the _Thing_ .

OoC:4 Strikes in total:Kukri two wpn fighting +11/6 15-20/X2 1D4+3/+2


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 6, 2003)

Bellus tries bravely to injure the undead abominations, but only one of his kukri strikes bypasses their natural and inertial armor (6 damage).  But Groknar finishes the creature with two powerful axe strokes (23 and 26 damage).

Outside the wall, Verra manifests two powers and moves to the corner of the room.

The three creatures remain in the side room attack Bellus, Groknar, and Qataria.  Groknar is hit lightly (7 damage), Qataria a little harder (11 damage), and Bellus avoids all but one clawed rib (6 damage).  The paladin swings twice with her flamberge, and another one of the horrors hits the floor.

In the hallway, Zelestine does not fare as well against the other four creatures.  The fast moving one hits her four times, and one of the slowed creatures also connects (30 damage).  Darian hits the fast moving one with his missles (17 damage), and Zelestine hits once with her greatsword (18 damage), but all four continue pressing forward.


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2003)

Bellus continues to hack away at the _Thing_ , clearly displeased at having to close quarters with such a creature.
'My mother warned me about days like this!' 

<4 kukri strikes as above>


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

Verra, satisfied with his defenses, began his barrage on the psionic creatures.  Arrows flew from his bow in rapid succession, targeting the fast moving creature until it stopped then the others.

"Fall back Zelestine, I'll cover you," Vera called out.

[OOC: Rapid Shot and another Attack with the Haste Action +21/+21, +21 to hit, Damage of 1d8 + 2d6 (Cold,Shock) +10]


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2003)

'well, that worked farily well.' Qataria thought to herself as she went after the next closest beast in the similar fashion

OOC: Only reckless attack this time.
+20 to hit, 2d6+26 damage, AC 15, HP: 79


----------



## Hammerhead (May 6, 2003)

Pleased to have dropped a foe, Groknar turns his axe on another enemy, swinging horizontally at the beast like a lumberjack. For Jobu! Groknar screams as he protects his floating metal friend, the only real friend left in his life since the death of his brother.

OOC:+21/+16 1d12+15+1d6 Acid; don't forget Cleave!


----------



## Victim (May 6, 2003)

Frowning at the enemies' resilence, Darian calls out "Fall back Zelestine, don't let them overrun you."  Then he readies the useful Glitterdust conjuration to blind them once Zel backs away as he backs into the corner next to Verra.  Since the creatures seemed vulnerable a slowing spell, they probably also be blinded by the sparkling motes of glitterdust.

OOC: Glitterdust, Will DC 19, 21 vs evil or be blinded.  Defeats invis.  10 ft rad.  10 round duration.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 8, 2003)

Bellus has little luck striking his opponent, but he hits hard with a single kukri strike (7 damage).  Groknar cleaves the same creature (critical hit, 44 damage), then pounds it to dust with two more strikes (29 and 21 damage).  With his final cleave he hits the duncharath facing Qataria (another critical, 40 damage).

Due to her reckless attack, Qataria is hit several times (20 damage), but she proceeds to eliminate the last creature in the side room with two strokes of her mighty sword.

Verra's first two arrows take down the fast-moving enemy in the hallway, and his last arrow wounds another (19 damage).  Unfortunately, one of the creatures responds to his attack by walling off his corner of the room, leaving Darian and Zelestine to handle the remaining three.

Zelestine is hit twice (19 damage), but moves back to Darian's position.  Darian's spell goes off, and two of the creatures are blinded by the twinkling motes.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2003)

OOC: 134 damage in one round! New personal record! Actually, I thought these were undead, hence Bellus' sneak attacks don't work; wouldn't that grant immunity to my own critical hits?

Groknar roars with victory at his kill. The enemy was vanquished! Where was the cowardly magician and archer and his charge? Although surprised by the ectoplasmic wall, Groknar is undeterred by the wall (and just about everything else!) and deals with the problem the only way he knows how: by attacking with his axe. Time to eat axe! he screams to the deaf wall as he strikes it with his axe, intent on battering a way through.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 8, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *OOC: 134 damage in one round! New personal record! Actually, I thought these were undead, hence Bellus' sneak attacks don't work; wouldn't that grant immunity to my own critical hits?*




_Doh!  Yes, they would be immune to critical hits.  Well, I believe you and Qataria would have got them on damage alone this round.  But thanks for the reminder._


----------



## Uriel (May 9, 2003)

Bellus continues trying to kill the already-dead _Thing_ , hoping that the mighty Groknar would soon help.


----------



## Victim (May 9, 2003)

OOC:  Aren't all the ones on your side dead?

While taking a step back, Darian draws his wand of Magic Missiles and levels it at the err . . . thing that wasn't forced to close its eyes was the blinding dust.  A thin green line connects the creature to the tip of the wand, then four pulses travel down the length of the filament and pummel the slow moving undead.

Best not to give away my position by speaking more than necessary, since the beasts are blinded.  Zelestine should be able to hold them off while Verra bypasses the wall and resume's his attack.

OOC: 4d4 +4 to the unblinded one.  1 charge used.


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

Annoyed at the attempt of the creatures to separate him from his friends and that he would have to use more power, Verra dimension doors (or teleports if necessary) with his partial action. He then unleashed a volley of arrows against the sorry creatures (Rapid shot).


----------



## Uriel (May 9, 2003)

OoC:Well...they were ALREADY dead...what with being Undead and all...I do think you are right,though.

IC:Bellus whacks the thing a few more times to make sure that it is dead if it still moves.


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2003)

If there's room, Qataria joins Groknar in trying to batter down the wall, sure that her sword is much mightier than anything these unholy beasts could put in her way.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 13, 2003)

Verra dimension doors through the wall of ectoplasm before unleashing two rapid strikes, which both hit the unblinded creature (49 damage).  All three of the enemy slowly approach Darian and Zelestine.  Zelestine strikes the unblinded foe (18 damage), and Darian hits it with a burst of missles (10 damage).

Qataria and Groknar launch attacks at the wall separating them from the others, to no avail.  Bellus makes the dead undead even more dead.

_I'm going to assume you repeat the same tactics, since your opponents are slow and blinded._ 

The rest of the battle is brief and predictable.  Verra drops the seeing undead with his next arrow, and further injures one of the blind ones.  Despite his blindness, the wounded creature gets a lucky hit on Darian (critical, 24 damage).  Zelestine and Darian hit it with sword and magic before it falls to another of Verra's arrows.  Zelestine is scratched by the final enemy (12 damage) before it is taken down by a final round of attacks (3 arrows, 2 sword blows, and a burst of magic missles).

Several minutes later the walls of ectoplasm fall, freeing the trapped fighters.  Investigating the rooms, Verra finds a sealed urn in the rock dust of the northern chamber (contents 350pp, five deep green spinel gems, and a _third eye_.  Bellus locates a secret door behind the alcove on the south wall of the hallway. 

_Current damage by my count: Darian 25, Verra 6, Bellus 18, Groknar 22, Qataria 47.  Zelestine will heal herself._


----------



## Uriel (May 13, 2003)

Bellus grins at the party, gingerly touching his Wounds.Well, at somepoint we are going to fight something other that Undead Worms and Liches and I will be more useful,if that dratted Dwarf comes back...' Bellus' grin turns malicious, thinking of what he would do to the Dwarf that had bested him TWICE, once he got in a _Cartwheel Charge_  on the bastard.

OoC:The Gnome will use his _Wand of Cure Light WOunds_ on himself <UMD +12>, expending as many charges as needed, up to 3 successful castings/or until Healed of the 18 points.

Bellus also cast's _Cat's Grace from his wand on himself._ 

Whe healed, Bellus will sneak forward <MS and Hide>, slowly making his way down the secret passage, fter checking for traps, of course.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

Verra will use lesser body adjustment to heal himself once (1d6) before detecting magic on the spinels.  He'll pocket the platinum, gems, and third eye to split with the company when the investigation was completed.

Thinking on the third eye, Verra will look at it to see if there are any markings to discern its nature.

He will return to his rear guard position in our formation.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 17, 2003)

Verra heals himself (5 healed), then checks the gemstones (they are not magical).  The third eye appears to be of the _assimilate_ variety, allowing the user to borrow the power of another psionic individual or creature.

Bellus sucessfully uses the wand three times on himself (11 healed), then scouts the secret passage.  It opens into a small chamber.  Inside the chamber is a well, 2 feet in diameter and filled with a clear, glowing liquid.  The stylized, silhouted image of three parallel straight lines seems embedded in the liquid.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

Verra looks over the area (with a detect psionics), and tries to determine a purpose behind the area.

"Anyone make and sense of this," he said quickly.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 20, 2003)

Verra senses that the well radiates a minor psionic aura of the psychometabolism sphere.  He thinks the three parallel bars may be a reference to Metacreativity (although it has not been used that way for several centuries).

Zelestine comments, "It looks like it's made for drinking.  Didn't you say your eyes saw similar wells in some of the other passages?"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 23, 2003)

_We're back.  What would you like to do next?_


----------



## Hammerhead (May 24, 2003)

OOC: My internet was down for the past week and a half, sorry I couldn't post.

Groknar looks more angry than usual. Let's find more bad guys, kill them.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 26, 2003)

With a small start, Darian realizes that his _alarm_ spell has been triggered.  Someone is at the entrance to the vaults.


----------



## Victim (May 26, 2003)

"I am still injured, perhaps some healing could be spared?"  Darian asks, clutching the deep claw wounds from the filthy creature.

"Yes, one hall ended in a well with a lighting bolt, another was marked with wings.  Perhaps the lightning bolt signifies Psychokinetics, since it has attack powers.  And the wings probably denote Psychoporta, erk."  Darian jumps visibly.  "Someone has moved to the entrance - my alarm spell has been triggered.  Perhaps we should discuss these wells later, and investigate the new comers."


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

Qataria will use one of her potions to lessen her own bleeding wounds(1d8+1) and then find out who needs her healing most.

OOC: 
2 cure light wounds is the entirety of her spell list, so counting her lay on hands she has 2d8+36 hp of healing total, and 4 potions of cure light wounds left.
Could everyone post how much damage they've taken so we can get a general estimate of how hurt everyone is?

Qataria has 28 damage.


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2003)

"This well seems to be related to Metacreativity, a discipline of psionics," Verra said quickly.  _I wonder if I should invoke a power into the well to activate it,_ Verra thought.  

"Be careful, I'm going to invoke a power into the well,"  Verra warns before invoking a _Bolt_ psion into the well.

If nothing happens, then he will try and drink from the well, thinking _it looks like a well, people drink from wells . . . okay, we'll give this a shot._


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2003)

OoC:Jemal-I'm Ok on HPs...however, I do have a CLW wand, which I am more than happy to share, seeing ad you can use it without a failure chance.
If folks need Healing, please speak up now, and I will let Qutaria use it as needed.

 If  Darian informs the rest of us as to the Alarm, Bellus will take up a position to the rear, so as to suprise whoever is attempting to suprise us, otherwise, he will stay to the fore, detecting for traps as he goes along.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (May 29, 2003)

_Jemal, unless I missed some healing Qataria had 47 damage  (10, 11, and 20 from the creatures and 6 from the whitefire).  Other current damage by my count: Darian 25, Verra 1, Groknar 22.  Assuming the wand will heal 6 damage per use, you could use the following charges: Darian 4, Groknar 3, and Qataria 7.  Uriel, I'm going to go ahead and assume 6hp/charge retroactively, so Bellus is fully healed.  Let me know if you are okay with the other charges._

While the others prepare for intruders, Verra quickly examines the well.  Manifesting a power does not appear to have an effect.  Drinking from the well, on the other hand, turns out to be quite beneficial.  Verra feels his mental acuity sharpening (+4 enhancement bonus to Int).

_Are you planning to meet the newcomers in the central chamber, or do you want to wait in these side passages?_


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

_OoC: I'm for going after whoever just entered_

"Whoa, that's some good water, there," Verra comments after taking a drink. "I guess this passage was a dead end, I suggest either another passage and/or a return to the entrance to see who has just arrived."


_OoC: I so want to say I feel like I just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express._


----------



## Hammerhead (May 29, 2003)

Bad guys coming? At entrance, you say, wizard man? Go, find, kill. Groknar charges off towards the entrance, exhorting his comrades to follow and ambush those arriving with brutal force. _Maybe dead guy show up. He kill my brother. Dead guy pay._


----------



## Uriel (May 30, 2003)

OoC:I am fine with using the wand up. If you will let us have used it every round until everyone is Healed, that would be great.

IC:Bellus moves to the rear, flanking Groknar.
Yes, they would show these foolks what Skulking was, eh?


----------



## Victim (Jun 6, 2003)

"I too think a return to the entrance would be best.  If the newcomers are hostile, it would be foolish to explore another passage, because they may strike while we battle the natives.  Let's be off then."  Wand in hand, Darian hustles off towards the entrance.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 6, 2003)

_Alright, everyone is healed (Verra is down 1 hp)._

After drinking from the well, the image of the three parallel lines flashes with a burst of white light and then disappears.  Upon entering the main chamber, you notice that the inset crystal of the metal disc closest to the eastern wall is now glowing with the the same symbol. 

You take positions at the base of the stairs leading back to the entry shaft.  From the shaft you hear the sound of a massive weight striking the floor.  Immediately after, a cloud of dust spills down the stairs and into the chamber.  When the dust clears, you see a huge red crystalline humanoid stand up and begin striding down the stairs.  It looks almost identical to the one you faced outside the Wilder headquarters.


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

Verra calls out softly, "Wait for it to come to us."  Verra backs away from the passage way several feet looking for a better attack angle, but more importantly, to stay out of its dispelling area.  Verra will then activate Haste and fire a shot at the creature.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 6, 2003)

Bellus snickers at Verra 'No problem here,mate, I'm not charging that thing. 

5' Step back to H-11.

ooC:I don't think I can hurt this thing, I didn't exactly shine against the other one.

IC:Bellus grins, pulling out his Wand of Levitate and firing it off at the Psion Killer.


----------



## Victim (Jun 7, 2003)

"It appears that the psion Wands has arrived.  I'll check for invisible foes."  Darian darts backwards and to the right so he can catch a glimpse of the entrance.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 7, 2003)

Who Si Wands again? Me no remember. Oh wait, Jobu just told me. She bad lady who hurt me, try to kill Lady.  Groknar raises his axe, waiting for the mystical psi-killer to step into his reach.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 9, 2003)

Verra steps back around the well of frozen time, _hasting_ himself and fire an opening shot at the crystal menace.  The arrow strikes true, cracking the creature's hard surface (14 damage).

With a grating roar, it stomps down the steps into the main hall.  There is a burst of static, and waves of energy pour from its form.  As it washes over the fighters near the door, Groknar feels his _bull's strength_ fade.

Darian moves out onto the solidified time, to gain a better perspective on the entry hall.  Nothing else is yet visible at the top of the stairs (or invisible, for that matter).

Bellus activates his wand, but it has no effect on the construct.  It is as if the thing is immune to the spell.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 9, 2003)

Ammended map


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 9, 2003)

Groknar recalls the power of the crystalline construct of crimson from his previous encounter with such a beast. Its arms struck with the power of sledgehammers, and it was fiendishly difficult to hurt. Still, bad wizard lady sought to hurt his charge and his news friends, so Groknar stepped forward, swinging his greataxe down onto the psi-killer. Still, something seemed missing. Without Tarkus, it just wasn't as enjoyable to chop something into tiny, bloody bits of kibble and revel as your enemy's blood washed over you.

Attack +20/+15 1d12+14+1d6 Acid


----------



## Uriel (Jun 9, 2003)

Knowing that he was pretty much useless against such a creature, Bellus instead moves forward attempting to use his _Wand of Cat's Grace_ on Groknar. 'Let's see you hit my friend now, you overgrown Marble!'


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

Verra fired three times with his bow, using rapid shot (and haste). If someone else comes down behind the golem before Verra shoots, he will shoot them instead.  

Otherwise, three at the golem. _So far, so good, though the creature has yet to attack,_ Verra thought.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 11, 2003)

Two more of Verra's arrows strike home (19 and 17 damage).  Groknar hits once with his greataxe (17 damage).  Large cracks are showing in the creature's crystal shell.  Bellus steps up behind the half-orc and graces the barbarian (+2 Dex).

_To be continued..._


----------



## Victim (Jun 12, 2003)

"Be mindful of the psion killer's dispelling pulses.  I believe the radius of effect is about 30 ft."  Darian then shuffles backwards, to make sure the golem doesn't remove his defenses.  "I'll keep an eye out, since you seem to have this foe in hand."  Cursed magic immune creatures.

[Darian steps 5' to the south and readies an action to blast any additional hostile (seeming) creatures with a volley of magic missiles.  4d4+4, +7 vs SR]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

Qataria takes up her sword and swings a mighty blow at the PK.

"We don't need magic to slay this thing." She shouts as her Adamantine Flamberge swings in.

OOC: Full power attack + Reckless attack.

+15/10 to hit, 2d6+21 damage, AC 15


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 13, 2003)

Qataria unleashes one mighty blow against the crystalline construct (30 damage), but her second attack glances off its hard shell.  Darian readies his spell.  Zelestine steps up next to Qataria and swings twice with her greatsword, but misses.

The psion killer slams Zelestine twice with its massive fists as it steps toward the crystalline pit (35 damage).  Again a pulse of energy washes over the fighters.  Groknar feels his newly received agility fade, although his weapon still appears enhanced.  _Zelestine also loses her endurance spell._

At the bottom of the shaft to the surface three mind flayers levitate into view and touch down on the stone floor.  The one in back wears the robes of Ellyn of the Wands.  Darian's magic missles lance out towards the foremost of the mind flayers, but fade from view before impacting.

Two waves of mental energy pour over Groknar, pummelling his mind, but he resists.  Darian hears a voice speaking inside his head, "Stand Still!  Stand Still!"  He pushes the voice away.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 13, 2003)

Forgot the map


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2003)

Groknar, surprised by the appearance of the squiddy-heads, charges them. Still, however, the appearance of new, living foes that bleed and scream when hit does little to raise Groknar's spirits. Time to eat axe, the half-orc flatly states as he raises his axe to strike down the first of the cowardly mind flayers.

OOC: Charge, Power Attack for 6, +16 Greataxe, 1d12+20+1d6 Acid


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2003)

OoC:Woohoo! An Enemy I can hurt!

IC: Bellus grins, using 
_Cartwheel Charge_ to flip and somersault up and into the Illithids. Bout time he got to cut something that would bleed...

Cartwheel Charge, Attack +Sneak
 >Kukri +15 on Charge 1D4+3 Crit:15+/X2 +3D6 Sneak.>

Target is the Mind Flayer in f4, since that's the only one I can probably see. Eat Kukri, Squid-Boy!


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2003)

Verra continues his onslaught against the crystal golem, attacking twice (via rapid shot) and once again with haste.  Verra is uncertain as to why the right flank simply disappeared into the tunnel because I don't think he can see anything from his angle.

"Darian, what's in the hall?" he asked.


----------



## Victim (Jun 13, 2003)

"Oh, only a trio of illithids.  Nothing too dangerous.  Certainly no reason for you to shoot them in their bulbous eyes before they mindblast us and either consume our brains or let the golem crush us."

Darian briefly searches through his combat scrolls and grabs two of the more potent spells.  Since direct attacks will falter against the illithid's resistance, I'll have to use these.  I'm glad I kept them.  The first priority is defending against the mind flayer's control spells.  He then hastily reads from the scroll, calling a celestial creature to aid them in battle.

[Begin casting: Summon Monster 4, Latern Archon.]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2003)

Qataria notices the flayers out of the corner of her eye, but decides to continue on with more.. pressing concersns.

"Take out the Illithids, Verra and I can finish off the golem." She shouts out to nobody in particular, much more worried about mind blasts than crystal fists.

OOC: Same as last time, but no power attack this time (maybe I'll hit with both).
Attack: +20/+15, dmg: 2d6+16, AC 15


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 16, 2003)

Qataria continues her assault on the psion killer, again hitting only once (you rolled a 6 on the first attack).  The cracks in the creature's shell grow larger (22 damage).  At the same time Darian begins casting.

Bellus somersaults up the stairs and slashes the first of the mind flayers, sinking his kukri into its slimy forearm (18 damage).  Groknar is not far behind, although his axe catches on the stone door when he swings (rolled a 1).

Verra's shots continue to damage the psion-killer (16 and 17 damage), although another one reflects off the ruby surface.  The cracks start spreading of themselves now, and the construct collapses with a loud crash.

The foremost mind flayers blast again.  Bellus resists the mental energies, but Groknar is stunned.  The mind flayer in the rear gestures at Bellus and the gnome hears voices commanding him to surrender, but he shrugs them away.


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

Verra will 5' adjust and start firing on the first mind flayer visible (three shots, two rapid shot, one haste).  If there is no mind flayer visible on the 5' adjust, Verra will continue until one is seen, the attack twice.

Finally, if a mind flayer approaches Groknar before Verra acts, Verra will fire three shots into it.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

Bellus slices away at the Illithid, attacking with both Kukris.Swinging four times in all.
'I'm having Calimari for lunch, Boyo! 

2 Kukris two wpn fighting +11/6 X2 1D4+3/+2


----------



## Victim (Jun 18, 2003)

Darian chants the Summoning spell, letting the runes burn away from the scroll with tiny flash of light and faint sizzle.  Then the magic calls forth a mighty servant of the heavens.  Well, not really.  Darian would have to be careful phrasing his instructions to the tiny ball of light, lantern archons were, unfortunately, rather stupid.

Speaking softly in celestial, Darian orders the glow ball to do his bidding: "Go hover just above and behind the half orc's head, then blast the monsters with your light rays."  

Not wanting to waste further spells and charges against the Mind Flayers' resistance, and with Bellus to far away to augment, Darian glances about the other entrances, hoping no additional foes would be attracted by the commotion. 

OOC: Well, that sucked.  But with 5 other passages to explore and with several spells used for utility and buffing, I'm worried about running out.  And 25 SR makes using spells a dubious proposition anyway, at least until a few more people get mind blasted.  If Groknar is about to get brain drained, you might want to time hop him.

BTW, Hammerhead is on a trip until Friday.  I've been asked to post for him if necessary, but with Groknar being stunned for a while, that shouldn't be necessary.  

However, I'd rather not play Malikar, since I've read the Banewarrens.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> * "Go hover just above and behind the half orc's head, then blast the monsters with your light rays."  *




So just wondering... what would a Lantern Archon deem a 'monster'?  This could be interesting. *Crosses fingers*

IC: Qataria looks down at the pile of crystal for a moment.  Then, relizing her companions are still in danger, she charges forward to strike at whichever mind flayer she can get at without trampling a friend.


----------



## Victim (Jun 19, 2003)

ooC:  Dang.  I meant to say tentacled monsters, not just monsters.  Oh well.  Groknar can take it, and next round I'd clarify things.  The main reason for a latern archon is the Magic Circle vs. Evil, anyway.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 19, 2003)

Qataria barrels up the stairs and pushes Groknar to the side, in order to get at the mind flayers. 

Darian's archon appears and flies up the stairs.  Hovering above the half-orc, it fires its light ray at the wounded mind flayer and misses.

Bellus hits the wounded monster twice with his kukris, slashing leg and abdomen (10 damage).  Two of Verra's arrows streak over his head, catching the creature in the chest and face (31 damage).

The other mind flayer steps back five feet and mind blasts all of those on the stairs.  Only the archon is affected.

Verra hears the mental voice of the other mind flayer, urging him to surrender.  He almost drops his bow before realizing his own will is different.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2003)

As Qataria moves past Groknar, she jostles him a bit more than is neccessary, Shouting at him "Snap out of it, your friends need your strength!" before stepping forward and totally disregarding her own safety in an attempt to behead the mind flayer in front of her as quickly as possible.

OOC: 5' step to get within range and then Full Reckless attack but no power attack;
+20/+15, dmg: 2d6+26, AC 15
(I forgot to add the +10 damage to my last round, it should've been +26 instead of +16, but it's too late now, so I'll just fix it for the future reference)

And now that I'm facing something that's not either Undead or a construct, pls remember my threat range is 12-20/X2


EDIT: 
Um, 2 more things
1: What's the small a on the map stand for?
2: WOOHOO, POST NUMBER 2000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 19, 2003)

OoC:Er...I didn't see gru post that the mnd flayers had been killed...but they are off the map.guess they are dead.

IC:Bellus advances, slicing at the remaining Illithid with a quartet of kukri strikes, hoping to slay it before it had a chance to manifest any Psions.

<Attack as before>

OoC:Hey, remember, I have Abberations as a Favored Enemy Woohoo! Take that Squid-Boy!


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2003)

Verra shakes his head, _What in the world was I thinking?!? I've got to get rid of those mind flayers now!_

Verra fires three shots at the Ellyn Mindflayer [Rapid shot for 2, haste for the third].


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 21, 2003)

Groknar's mind reels. His connection to his ever-wise spiritual guide Jobu was severed. The crazy, mean sword lady was yelling at him, but he wasn't sure what exactly she was saying. She sure was a scary lady.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 23, 2003)

Qataria steps forward and hacks into the other mind flayer, skewering him mercilessly with her flamberge (60 damage).

_You rolled a 2 and an 8, but I'll keep your threat range in mind._

The archon fires another light ray and misses.  Darian keeps watch below.

Bellus moves forward and strikes the Ellyn mind flayer, hitting four times with his kukris (22 damage).

_Thanks for the reminder about the favored enemy bonus._

Zelestine turns the corner of the stairs and fires two shots with her composite longbow.  One hits the last foe (7 damage).

Verra fires three arrows into the same target.  The energy damage appears ineffective, but the physical punishment is significant (43 damage).  'Ellyn' sinks to the floor in a spreading pool of blood.

_Ellyn is unconscious but alive.  The other two flayers are dead._


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2003)

Bellus grins a Wicked grin. Leaning foreward, he prepares to cut the tentacles from the Ellyn Flayer's head. 'Last Brain Yee'll eat, you foul Abominaion...'


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2003)

Qataria moves to stop anyone from killing the 'ellyn' flayer just yet.

"Please leave it be, we don't want any shock that could kill it, as we may be able to get some answers out of the wretched thing.
Besides, maiming such a helpless foe..."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2003)

While holding his desire to 'de-tentacle' the Flayer, Bels sneers at Qataria's reference to the Illithid as a helpless foe.
'Helpless? This thing is far from that, my friend. As well, it is precisely 'helpless' that these most foul Things render their victims before extracting their brains, while the poor Soul yet lives. Mind Flayers are one of the few creatures in existance that deserve absolutely NO Mercy. To them, you are their food, simple as that.This food bites back.' 
Bellus leaves the Ellyn Flayer alive, instead taking his trophy from the other Flayer that he had initially attacked, the Illithid's head deposited within his Haversack.


Anal Spelling Edit


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

Verra racked his brain trying to think of any reason they should not deal with the Ellyn mindflayer with finality.  

Verra called out as he approached arrow still nocked and bowstring drawn, energy bristling from the arrow, "Strip it while she's out, at least.  This thing or her cronies has tried to kill me too many times for me to even consider mercy.  It was drawn here just as I and Zelestine were, and I believe its better to finish a foe than to give an evil creature such as it the opportunity to finish us later."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 23, 2003)

Groknar, now free from the illithid's nefarious psionics, shakes his entire body, celebrating his freedom.  Squid head bad. He hurt Jobu. Stop me from killing it. That makes it bad. And Jobu says that bad ill-a-thingies can plain shift and other stuff me no understand. He say we let Groknar kill it.  Groknar steps towards the unconscious mind flayer, raising his axe hesitantly. He wanted to kill his enemies, and Jobu told him to so, but he was scared of crazy sword lady.


----------



## Victim (Jun 24, 2003)

"While it is indeed preferable to show mercy to foes when possible, that is not the case here.  Recall, Qataria, the many psionic powers available to mind flayers, including Plane Shift.  It's highly unlikely that, even with the expenditure of some of my scrolls, that we could contain the creature at all, and my dimensional sealing spells that can trap the abomination here wouldn't last more than a few minutes.  Even if 'Ellyn' is imprisoned in our world, she'd still be able to use her Mind Blast and Charm powers upon awakening.  We cannot hold the creature, and to let it go would be irresponsible.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 24, 2003)

Zelestine remarks, "This thing impersonated a mage to send the Wilders after the other Chosen.  Now most of the psion-haters are dead.  I don't know whether to marvel at its bravado or stick my greatsword in it."

"It is one of the Chosen.  If it survives, it must be part of our consensus with the Crystal Consciousness.  I think that is extremely unlikely, and am willing to see it die.  Eye for an eye.  Tooth for a tooth."  Zelestine is not a merciful person at heart.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 24, 2003)

Bellus nods his agreement  'No mercy for the Illithid.'


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2003)

"I am in agreement, this creature is a threat," Verra said quickly as he released the bowstring and let fly with an arrow into the brain area of the mind flayer. "It was regrettable, but necessary, and now it is done."

"Let's see if it had any clues on it," Verra said as he first checked up the passageway to make sure nothing more was coming.  "Any chance of another trigger spell, Darian?"

Verra then moved over to the bodies of the mind flayers, making certain each was dead and searching the bodies, starting with Ellyn.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 26, 2003)

Unfortunately, none of the mind flayers has any gear, aside from Ellyn's clothes (non-magical).

_What would you like to do with the bodies?

I believe only Zelestine was harmed by the psion-killer.  She heals herself._


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

"If we can efficiently destroy the bodies, they we should do so.  Remember, there was a psionic lich as well," Verra commented.  "I really don't want to deal with undead flayers.  Somehow that might be too much."

After that is dealt with, Verra will search around the large room while waiting for the others.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 27, 2003)

Groknar smiles grimly. Jobu says that the blood on my axe has a-sid-ik stuff and melts bad guys. Me think he right. Me notice bad guys sort of melt after a hit from me axe. Groknar then begins chopping the bodies of the mind flayers into smaller bits, while letting the acid covering his axe dissolve their flesh.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 29, 2003)

The mind flayers are dead and the bodies are destroyed.  Other than the newly lighted symbol in the main hall, all else is unchanged.

_Five doors remain.  Choose one._


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *One eye returns from the northern door on the west wall (A3).  It reports a winding hallway of crystal-shot granite.  Columns of blurred crystal are situated here and there down the hallway.  A blurred form of a nightmarish creature seems trapped within each one.  The eye's partner was destroyed by spear trap near the end of the hallway.*




"Let's try this corridor.  No one has emerged to investigate the eyes you sent Darian, so let's pick the corridor with the least risk, except for the spear trap at the end of the hall.  Darian do you have any more alarm spells available?" Verra suggested then asked.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

Bellus nods his agreement with Verra's idea, moving to the fore of the group, going into 'Stealth Mode'
<MS and Hide, moving slowly using Listen and Spot as I can>


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 30, 2003)

Groknar grunts in assent. _I miss Tarkus,_ he thinks, tears forming in his eyes.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2003)

Qataria heads forward without a word, moving forward to lead.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jun 30, 2003)

You enter the northwest door and follow the winding corridor.  You pass three of the blurred crystal columns containing nightmarish shapes.

Fifty feet down the hallway Bellus locates the trap.  It's a mechanical, proximity-triggered spear trap that covers a 10-foot-square area.  Two more columns are visible beyond the trap, along with a larger alcove and a westward-facing door.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2003)

Verra waited somewhat impatiently, thought that wasn't unusual to the hyper bowman, for the trap to be disabled and the group to proceed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 2, 2003)

Groknar stamps about impatiently, waiting for the traps to be disarmed. Why we in bad place again? Is dead guy here? Groknar's face fills with rage upon the mention of the murderer of his brother, and his grip tightens on his greataxe.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Bellus does what he can to disarm the trap.

<Disarm Device +21>


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 2, 2003)

Bellus handily disarms the trap (there isn't even a possibility of failure).  Moving past the trap you come to the end of the hallway.  A door to the west stands closed.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2003)

"Bellus, this is your show again.  You want to check the door?" Verra asked.  Verra knew this was Bellus' time to shine, although Groknar may just bust right though the door if it takes too long.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Bellus pads forward (MS) cautiously, checking his footing for Traps, then checking the area before the door, then the walls to either side, the door itself and then the ceiling (in that order) for traps.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 4, 2003)

Bellus does not find any traps on the floor, ceiling, walls, or door.  However, he senses that the columns in the hallway are tied to the door.  If the door is opened, they may release their hideous contents.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 4, 2003)

Alerting the others to this threat, Bellus has a closer look at the columns, seeing if he might be able to disarm whatever trap is connected with them.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2003)

Qataria waits patiently and silently for Bellus' work to be finished, wishing there had been some way to handle the threat of the mind flayer in the other room without killing it, but knowing that unfortunately her companions were right.  It still didn't make killing a defenceless being any better, though..

While she thinks, the gigantic holy warrior closes her eyes and concentrates on her surroundings, seeing if she can detect any evil emanations from nearby. (Turning slowly to look in each direction)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 7, 2003)

The columns seem to be made of the same frozen time as the pit in the central chamber.  Bellus senses, rather than sees, that the magic which created them will fail when the door is opened.  There does not seem to be any way to prevent the spells from operating other than leaving the door closed.

_Nothing to disarm here, sorry.  _


----------



## Uriel (Jul 7, 2003)

Bellus turns to his compatriots 'There's nothing more in the way of traps or other nasty suprises as far as I can see. Perhaps you caster's and Psions can give it a once over? Otherwise i think we are good.' 

The Gnome awaits the advancement of the rest, Kukri's at the ready for any dangers.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2003)

"Well, then let's give it a go.  Everyone should be prepared for whatever comes out of those columns when I try and open the door," Verra said.  _Hopefully, the door just requires a psion to open it and everything will be alright._

Verra popped his longbow back into his glove of storing and opened the door, his rapier in his free hand.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 9, 2003)

There is a shattering sound as each of the columns explode, releasing their grizzly contents.  The creatures inside are vaguely humanoid, but they are covered with odd spikes and strange angles.  The two nearest the door look ready to attack, while those down the hall begin moving towards the party.

_Actions, please._


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2003)

As the statues shattered releasing their contents, Verra shrugged, knowing that this would probably happen.  Verra 5' adjusted into the doorway (G3), dropped his rapier (free action), summoned his bow (free action), invoked haste, and fired two shots at the creature near Qataria.

"Be careful, it sounded like there was more shattering down the hallway," Verra commented.  Prior to shooting at the creature, Verra will glance into the room he partially entered for a potential threat for that zone.  If found and hostile, he will fire on that first.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 9, 2003)

Groknar roars with fury, smiling inwardly at the weird creature's bad luck to appear next to a half-orc barbarian. He slashes into the creature twice with quick horizontal swings of his greataxe.

OOC: Full attack, power attacking for three: +19/+14 (+10 base, +8 Strength, +3 enhance, +1 feat, power attack -3) for 1d12 + 1d6 acid + 20


----------



## Jemal (Jul 9, 2003)

Qataria Hefts her blade as more beasts pop out to attack the party.  'Will these vile creatures never stop?' She thought to herself as she brought the blade down twice with great force, matching Groknars fury with her own reckless determination to exterminate evil.

OOC: Full attack, using Full Reckless Attack (-10 AC, +10 damage).
+20/15 to hit, 2d6+26 damage, Threat:12-20/X2, 
AC: 15  HP: 107


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2003)

Bellus moves in to attack the creature that groknar has chose to fight, trying at any chance to get into a _Flanking_  position.

<Full attack,  4 Kukri blows: +11/6 X2 1D4+3/+2 off-hand blows>.


----------



## Victim (Jul 10, 2003)

Darian smirks as he moves away from the creatures and withdraws a magical wand. He will then use the _magic missile_ spell enchanted in the wand recovered from the body of a Wilder arcanist and use it to finish off any creature left alive after the groups' attacks.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 13, 2003)

The horrid creatures stand 10 feet tall.  Their claws and teeth are daggerlike, their hide resembles a frosty coating.  The vague features of a humanoid are apparent beneath, as if the creatures were once something else.

Groknar carves into the nearest beast with two mighty swings of the greataxe.  The monster collapses to the floor.

Qataria accomplishes the same with her flamberge, critically hitting the monstrous humanoid.

Verra sees a glowing well in the chamber beyond the door with the image of an eye hovering above it (very similar to the well you saw before).

Darian fires magic missles at the remaining visible beast, which comes barrelling down the hall towards him (12 damage).  The creature strikes the wizard with his claw, doing damage to both mind and body (9 hp, 2 Int damage).

Two more of the beasts round the corner into the hallway south of Darian.

_Victim, was the wand 5th caster level.  Keia, what are your current attack and damage modifiers?  Verra and Bellus have extra actions since their targets went down so fast._


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2003)

_OOC: Verra's attack bonus and damage are as follows:

Attack: +24 (+5 base +2 competence +2 insight +8 Dex +3 Bow +3 arrows +1 with/in 30'), or +22/+22 with Rapid Shot, -1 if not within 30'

Damage: 1d8 +2d6 (Shock, Frost) +10 (+3 Str Bonus +3 Bow +3 Arrow +1 Competence) + 1d4 (psionic shot - not currently using)_

Seeing nothing to attack in the room, nor near his comrades, Verra will move to fire a shot at the creature attacking Darian.  Then (following round) he'll hold his action to attack any others that come within sight. (3 attacks= 2 rapid, 1 haste)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 14, 2003)

I will attempt to Tumble past the beast attacking Darian, then use _Cartwheel Charge_ to hit the next nearest target.

<Tumble is +21, attacks would change to one Kukri hit, +15 1D4+3+3D6 Sneak damage>.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 14, 2003)

Groknar, not satisfied by the bloodletting he had wreaked on the first creature, stalks off to find more things to kill. Moving around the one attacking Darian, Groknar chops at the creature Bellus attacks. Time to eat axe, Groknar declares half-heartedly.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 15, 2003)

Verra's first shot slams the nearest humanoid in the shoulder (19 damage), although it does not appear to be affected by the frost.  Two follow-up arrows send the creature to the floor (19 and 15 damage).  

Bellus tumbles past the nearest enemy and charges down the hallway towards the next one.  He slams into it with his cartwheel, inflicting an impressive cut (16 damage).

Groknar follows Bellus, avoiding an attack of opportunity.  The half-orc smashes Bellus's opponent with the greataxe (37 damage), but the creature still stands.  Zelestine steps past Groknar and kills it with her greatsword (15 damage).

Verra is briefly surprised when the creature previously downed by Groknar lashes out a claw and then climbs to its feet.  Its wounds are beginning to close (except for the acid damage).  The beast at Qataria's feet is also starting to regenerate.


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

Verra will continue to fire at the creatures, downing as many as possible.  When all are down, he'll plug an arrow into each every so often to keep them down.  "Groknar, looks like your axe's acid is the only thing that keeps these thing down."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2003)

"I'll try to keep them down for you, You'll have to finish them off with the acid, though!"  Qataria shouts over to Groknar, then turns to the beast at her feet and tries hacking it into pieces.  "Everyone choose a beast and keep it down until we can burn it!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 15, 2003)

Groknar shrugs, then hustles next to the abomination he had previously dropped. He chops downward, yelling STAY DEAD!

OOC: Move action, attack.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 16, 2003)

_Correction to my previous post.  The claw attack does not do Int damage.  Darian's in top mental condition._

The creature furthest down the hall turns its attacks on Groknar, perceiving the half-orc as the largest threat.  Unfortunately for the monster, he is unable to get past the barbarian's armor.

Groknar moves back towards Verra and strikes down his previous opponent again.  Qataria makes a hash out of the beast at her feet.  Verra, Zelestine, and Bellus put down the final enemy and make sure the others stay down until Groknar can apply his axe all around.

When it is clear that the creatures will stir no more, you examine the room beyond the door.  It is semicircular, with a well on the far wall.  The well is 2 feet in diameter and filled with a clear, glowing liquid.  The stylized, silhoutted image of an eye seems embedded in the liquid.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2003)

Bellus will move in, checking the floor and walls for any more nasty suprises.
<Search for Traps or secret panels or doors>


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 16, 2003)

Groknar feels proud of his latest mayhem: his bloody axe was the only weapon that could permanently kill the creatures. Upon sighting the mysterious glowing well, Groknar decides to investigate the familiar well turned strange and alien. The impetuous half-orc rushes forward to be the first to drink from the well, hoping it will imbue him with special powers. He will also dunk Jobu into the well after Groknar tastes the liquid.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 16, 2003)

Qataria moves up beside Groknar as they enter the room, about to put her hand on his shoulder and congratulate him when he suddenly rushes forward to the well..

"Wait, we have no idea what that may... " She slaps her forehead with a whispered "Oy!" and starts moving over to him, wondering if the liquid will do anything to him..


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2003)

"Sigh. . . " Verra adds as Groknar races to the well.  "Well, I hope everythings okay with the liquid. . . "


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 18, 2003)

Despite his enthusiastic splashing and gulping the half-orc feels no different when he emerges from the water.  Dunking Jobu also appears to have no effect.  The well still glows and the eye still seems embedded in the liquid.

Zelestine peers at the image and ponders alound, "The parallel lines were connected to Intelligence, and thus might symbolize Metacreativity.  Darian's eyes saw other wells with a lightning bolt and wings.  Of the remaining disciplines, the eye reminds me most of Clairsentience.  Shall I try drinking it?"

Bellus scours the rooms but finds no traps or secret doors.


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2003)

"I havno problem with that, although I will call dibs on the Pyschoportation well," Verra commented.  He keep his bow out and ready for any new threat to pop out.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2003)

Groknar gets up from the well, disappointment clear on his face. Me thought this magic well. Oh well. Wait. What Si Ko Por Ta Shun? Oh, thanks Jobu. Me understand. Why we drink from wells? Groknar starts to sulk, pacing back and forth, head down.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 20, 2003)

When Zelestine drinks from the well, the glow increases momentarily then fades away, along with the image of the eye.  The psychic warrior turns, a glow now appearing in her eyes, "That was envigorating.  I feel a sharpening of the senses.  Surely a benefit to the drinker's Wisdom.  I am sorry that you did not gain the benefit, Groknar."

Returning to the main chamber, you see that two of the plates are now lit (one with three parallel lines, the other with the eye).

_Four doors remain.  Choose one._


----------



## Uriel (Jul 20, 2003)

Bellus moves to the closest door, carefully testng it for wards and traps, then (if it is locked) trying to pick the lock. If not locked, he will gesture for Groknar to use his muscles to open the door, whilst staying back and to the side a bit (to back up Groknar should some monster happen to attack).


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 21, 2003)

Groknar is all too happy to help 'boot the door' and assist his small friend. After kicking in the door, he will charge forward with his axe, searching for mayhem and slaughter.


----------



## Victim (Jul 21, 2003)

"Sorry Groknar.  Apparently, only an individual with psionic talents can benefit from the wells.  However, drinking from the wells appears to activate the plates in this room.  Perhaps triggering the glyphs associated with all 6 psionic disciplines opens the path to the artifact."


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2003)

Verra will cover Bellus and Groknar, while trying to remember what the eyes saw down this path.  "Don't be too eager, I'm certain there are more traps about - if what we've passed through so far is any indication," Verra cautioned.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jul 22, 2003)

The final door on the western half of the chamber leads to a north-south corridor whose walls are lined with carved images of humanoid faces.  Elves, dwarves, humans, goblins, lizardfolk, gnomes, and a few monstrous races.

Bellus finds no traps on the door or in the hallway as the party proceeds down the hall.  At the end of the hall is a door on the western wall.  Based on the report you received earlier from the eyes, a mist-filled chamber lies beyond.

_Please see my post in the OOC thread._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 31, 2003)

Groknar looks expectantly at Verra and Darian. What we do now, wizards-men? Jobu says there probably bad guys in there. Me think mist make it tough to fight. Is dead guy there?

_OOC: I think we can't let this thread slip too far down, and we might want to work out a plan of action before going in._


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2003)

"He's right, we need to figure out if there are threats in there.  I may be able to help with that."
Qataria moves closer, Detecting Evil in that direction and trying to discern if there are any evil threats within 60', slowly turning to get as much area as she can.

"There may be nothing in there with evil intent, however.  Many traps and guardians either have no sense of good or evil, or are misguided in their ways."

EDIT: Just remembered Gru's gone for a while, so we'll just assume she's scanning as we speak, k?


----------



## Keia (Jul 31, 2003)

"Well, I could invoke clairaudience and/or clairvoyance into the mis to see if I can hear or see anything," Verra offered.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 18, 2003)

_I'm back!_ 

Despite her comments about non-aligned traps and guardians, Qataria detects evil throughout the mist-filled chamber ahead.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 19, 2003)

Groknar smiles triumphantly. Me told you Jobu says bad guys in there. Do we go in and make them eat axe, or try and get rid of bad mist? Groknar begins making a few practice swings with his axe, in anticipation of the coming battle.


----------



## Keia (Aug 20, 2003)

Verra will do an _Inkling_ 'Would it be better to get rid of the mist before entering?'  Then, Verra will do a detect psionics/magic into the room.  He wants to discern whether the mist is magically in nature. 

Verra will then report the results of his powers.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 20, 2003)

Bellus peers nervously towards the mist This is ominous...' he says as he cleans his kukris of anything remaining on their blades after the recent combat.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 20, 2003)

Verra detects a faint magic aura in the room, of the transmutation school.  Based on the location  and size of the aura, he suspects it represents the well rather than the mist.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 25, 2003)

_Calling all players.  Anyone there?_

The _inkling_ returns a 'Weal' result.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 25, 2003)

Bellus stands ready, awaiting his more Magic and/or Psionic-Aware companions to give some sign...


----------



## Victim (Aug 25, 2003)

"Well, if the mist isn't generated magically then dispel attempts would be fruitless.  Perhaps I could summon an Air Elemental and direct it to assume whirlwind form?  That would clear out the mist.  However, it would also consume the scroll and prevent us from using it later."  Darian then looks to the others, as he unfurls the Summon IV scroll.  "
Unless someone has a less wasteful plan, then prepare yourselves.  There may some turbulence, so make sure your scrolls and books are securely fastened."

Darian then reads from the scroll, letting the runes sizzle from the parchment.  When the Air Elemental appear, he orders them in Auran to clear away the mist in fastest manner possible.

[1d3 Small Air Elementals to summon.  I don't have my MM so I don't know about their whirlwind form.]


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2003)

"I'm not certain entering would cause me any harm, as I invoked an _Inkling_, a glimpse of the future - though sometimes uncertain, and it returned a purely beneficial result," Verra added.  "Though being able to see in there would be a boon.  Once the elemental starts cleaning up, I'll enter to see what's going to happen."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 25, 2003)

Groknar grunts. _Wizard-man, he so foolish. What piece of flimsy paper do? Oh, thanks Jobu!_ "Me got gooder idea. We go in their, kill bad guys in mist. Maybe we wave arms around, drive away mist. Ooh, ooh, me have idea!" Groknar then gulps in air and tries to use his breathe to blow away the mist.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

Qataria looks at Groknar with a raised eyebrow, then shrugs and looks out into the room as the mist is cleared, trying to pinpoint the evil she's feeling.

(what's the Distance to the evil source, and how powerful is it?)


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Aug 29, 2003)

At first the strong evil seemed to fill the whole room, but now that Qataria concentrates more it seems to comprise three points that are rotating around the room.

A single air elemental appears with a flash.  Receiving its orders, it moves into the room and tries to draw the mist into itself.  Unfortunately, it does not seem able to touch the mist.

The mist has less trouble affecting the elemental.  Misty claws appear and slash the creature from all sides.  The summoned monster fades away.

With a low moan the faces in the mist turn towards the door and come flying into the hallway, where Groknar stands blowing into the room.

_Actions, please.  Sorry for the delay.

Verra, you asked the inkling "'Would it be better to get rid of the mist before entering?".  The inkling answer indicates that would be a good idea._


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2003)

Groknar roared, swinging his axe at the faces and claws of the mist.  Bad mist! Go away! he screams.

OOC: Attack +22/+17 1d12 +16 +1d6 Acid


----------



## Uriel (Aug 29, 2003)

Bellus prepared for the mist fiends, Kukris at the ready.

<Full attack, DOdge bonus vs. whichever one attacks me first>


----------



## Keia (Aug 29, 2003)

Vera hopes the creature is tangible enough for him to strike it, and he will do so twice with rapid shot. [+20/+20, +1d8 +2d6 +9 damage]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> Vera hopes the creature is tangible enough for him to strike it, and he will do so twice with rapid shot. [+20/+20, +1d8 +2d6 +9 damage]




Qataria waits for others to complete their actions before moving forwards(Delay until two allies have gone, if two don't go before me).  

If the physical attacks of her comrades were succsesful, she'll swing her sword at the nearest one "Foul creature begone from this place!"

Otherwise, she'll pull out her Holy symbol and try to turn the misty things, on the off chance it's some undead beast.  "By the power of all that is good and holy I command you to disperse!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 3, 2003)

Bellus scores two hits against one of the incorporeal creatures as they close to attack.  The gnome is hit by two of the misty claws in turn (12 damage, 79 hp remaining).

Qataria is hit four times by incorporeal touches (29 damage, 78 hp remaining).  Groknar is also hit four times (26 damage, 83 hp remaining).

Both Verra's shots fly true, but one passes directly through the wraithlike mist (23 damage).  Qataria's stikes are equally precise, but only one impacts the creatures (23 damage).  Zelestine hits Bellus' foe once (11 damage).  Groknar's two slashes pass right through the creatures.

_Actions, please.  Darian and Bellus can act before the mist strikes again._


----------



## Uriel (Sep 4, 2003)

Bellus continues to hack away at his Foe, taing opportunities to hit any of them callous enough to stray too close.
<Full attack action,Attacks of Opportunity as possible>


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2003)

Verra lines up his shots and again fires twice.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2003)

Groknar wil continue to strike futilely at the mist, while trying to force them away with his breath. Wizard-man! Do something!


----------



## Victim (Sep 4, 2003)

Darian fumbles for his wand of magic missiles and takes aim at Groknar's foe.  "Pehaps we should have anticipated such a preponderance of undead foes.  After all, few other creatures can remain efficacious guardians after several thousand years.  Zelestine, when you are no longer pressed, take moment to sidestep please."

[4d4+4, caster level 7, force damage]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2003)

Victim said:
			
		

> Darian fumbles for his wand of magic missiles and takes aim at Groknar's foe.  "Pehaps we should have anticipated such a preponderance of undead foes.  After all, few other creatures can remain efficacious guardians after several thousand years.  Zelestine, when you are no longer pressed, take moment to sidestep please."
> 
> [4d4+4, caster level 7, force damage]




Qataria grits her teeth at the pain, swinging again at the vile undead.

"You should have stayed dead!"


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 5, 2003)

The series of magic missles strikes the nearest part of the hostile mist with small explosions of light (14 damage).  The faces in the mist grow almost transparent.  Bellus swings three times with his kukris.  Only one seems to hit, but that is enough to destroy the undead beast (5 damage).

The mist continues to claw at the barbarian and the paladin.  Groknar is hit twice (18 damage, 65 hp remaining) and Qataria is hit three times (24 damage, 54 hp remaining).

Verra fires twice at the mist in front of Groknar, but his arrows fly right through it.  Qataria and Groknar's attacks miss as well.  Zelestine obeys Darian's directions and steps over the wall, manifesting a power as she moves.

_Actions, please._


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2003)

_'Well, I missed twice.  Maybe I'll hit twice this time - don't really have anything else to strike with . . .'_ Verra thought.  _Ghost touch would be a worthwhile addition to my bow._

Verra fired twice again, hoping his luck changes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2003)

Groknar felt the pain in his body. _Those mists no fair. They hit me, me no hit them. If me can't hit, me at least hit for a lot. Time for axe special!_ AXE SPECIAL! he shouts, swinging his axe frantically with all his power, hoping to connect with something.

OOC: +12/+7, Power Attack for 10, 1d12+26+1d6 Acid.


----------



## Victim (Sep 5, 2003)

"Alas.  Our unfortunate foes have unwisely exposed their flank to our position.  Even Groknar would fail to commend their tactical accumen.  I will now elaborate upon these creatures' miscalucation in the hopes that they do not commit such errors again."  Darian then takes aim at the enemy and fires off his Forceblast spell.

[10d4 Force damage, Reflex 1/2, DC 10 (22 vs evil), Vs SR: +12
Targets failing save are knocked down if applicable.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 8, 2003)

Darian's spell rips through the remaining creatures, although the mist clings stubbornly to unlife (25 damage).

Bellus hits his stride, inflicting three strong hits against the beast menacing Groknar (17 damage).

Qataria is hit but twice this round (16 damage, 38 hp remaining), while Groknar is hit four times (31 damage, 34 hp remaining).

Verra finally gets lucky, hitting Groknar's enemy with two solid arrows (42 damage), destroying it.  Qataria hits only once, but it is enough to send the final foe to defeat (23 damage).

Groknar swings his axe with all his strength, but finds no more opponents to hit.  The way to the third well is now clear.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 8, 2003)

OoC:Rinse and Repeat!


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2003)

Verra will cautiously enter the room.  He will examine the symbols by the well to determine their source.  As long as it's not the disciple for STR (psychokinesis?) he'll drink from the well, otherwise he'll offer it to Zelestine.

"Okay, let's see what else is in the room. I'll check the well," Verra commented.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2003)

Groknar examines his wounds, watching blood drip from the gashes of the undead's claws. Me hurt bad. Me no like bad mist. Can anyone stop me from dripping and make cuts go away? Jobu says crazy sword lady might heal. Groknar had realized that further wells were unlikely to provide much benefit, and was in no hurry to find more.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Groknar examines his wounds, watching blood drip from the gashes of the undead's claws. Me hurt bad. Me no like bad mist. Can anyone stop me from dripping and make cuts go away? Jobu says crazy sword lady might heal. Groknar had realized that further wells were unlikely to provide much benefit, and was in no hurry to find more.




"Of course, I'll do what I can."  Qataria steps up to him and lays a hand on his arm.

(OOC: I have 30 HP of LayOnHands, but can't remember (Or find) anywhere I've used it in this thread, so 20 to groknar.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 9, 2003)

_I don't think Qataria has used her healing at all.  Bellus used his cure light wounds wand a fair amount after the first encounter._ 

Qataria closes some of Groknar's wounds (20 healed, 55 hp from max), but the half-orc is still quite wounded.  Bellus has light wounds (12 from max) while Qataria herself is seriously hurt (69 from max).

_If Bellus would like to use his wand, it would take 9 charges to heal Groknar, 2 to heal himself, and 12 to heal Qataria._

The symbol above the well appears to be a lightning bolt.  Reasoning that this is unlikely to be a symbol for psychometabolism, he takes a drink.  The waters provide an immediate boost to his constitution.

_+4 enhancement bonus to Con.  This will take the place of your current +2 bonus._

Again the symbol fades from the well.  Three of six symbols now appear along the northern wall of the central chamber.  Three unexplored doors remain along the eastern wall.

_Choose.  No eyes returned from the northeast.  The eyes from the east reported a hallway with several alcoves.  The eyes from the southeast reported a series of three rooms, the outermost guarded by two humanoids._


----------



## Uriel (Sep 9, 2003)

Bellus will use whatever Charges are needed to Heal the Companions. He's a Team-Player... ;D


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2003)

Verra will suggest the hallway with alcoves, it would seem the least threatening at this point.  Verra concurs that everyone should be healed up for battles are just beginning. 

Silently and to himself, Verra lamented the loss of the two clerics that had traveled with the group, first his old friend, then Targus.


----------



## Victim (Sep 11, 2003)

"Bellus, can you perhaps enlighten us all regarding our curative resources?  I can't imagine that your wand would sustain us through several additional battles comparable to this one.  If it will only last for one more battle, then we ought to head to the northeast, since it's presumeably the most dangerous.  Once we get that out of the way, we can reassess the others based on our information.  I wouldn't want to attempt perhaps the most dangerous passage without proper resources."


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 12, 2003)

The hallway directly east contains three small alcoves - one at the far end, and two at the center of the hall on either side of the corridor.  Each alcove holds an urn inscribed with symbols.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 12, 2003)

OoC:I am not sure how many charges remain, Gru...I just scrolled back through many pages looking and my last use of it read <from you> 'Bellus uses the Wand until you are all Healed. It had 30 Charges originally. Let's use it until everyone is healed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2003)

Thank you, crazy sword lady and wizard man! Groknar say with great enthusiasm in his voice. _Me very polite, right Jobu?_ he thinks, congratulating himself on his manners. Groknar then pushes ahead, to examine briefly and then to overturn the first of the urns, the one on the left.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 16, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:I am not sure how many charges remain, Gru...I just scrolled back through many pages looking and my last use of it read <from you> 'Bellus uses the Wand until you are all Healed. It had 30 Charges originally. Let's use it until everyone is healed.




_I'm fairly sure you used at least 7 charges last time (the exact number is in the post prior to the one you mentioned), so we can assume the wand is fully spent now that everyone is healed._

Groknar tromps down the hall and almost passes into the intersection when his barbarian instincts give him pause.  The central 10' section of the floor swings noisily open to reveal a 50-foot pit trap.  Groknar balances on the edge for a moment, then steps back.  The loud screeching generated by the trap quickly brings the rest of the party.


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2003)

"Well that was almost very bad . . ." Verra commented.  He looked around the area and down the hallway for any new arrivals showing up as a result of the loud noise.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2003)

Groknar stares at the pit trap after nearly falling in. _Whoops. Now on, let little gnome go first._ Groknar pats Jobu, smiling. Good work, Jobu. Look everyone! Me find trap!


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

OoC:I love Groknar including the Crazy when talking about the sword lady...hehehe.

IC Bellus moves past his friend saying  What a fine Rogue you'd make Groknar, old fellow.'  Moving forward, the Gnome continues looking for other dangers less obvious.

<Search Floors, walls, ceilings, Urns themselves, in that order for traps. One Kukri is out, one hand is free>


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2003)

"Perhaps now that our healing is exhausted, we should proceed more cautiously.  We'll have to suffer through any further injuries."  Darian keeps an eye on the main chamber.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 18, 2003)

Bellus conducts a thorough search of the area (which takes about 16 minutes).  No other traps are found, although he locates a secret door in the eastern alcove that will open with a push.

The urns contain ashes.  The symbols on the urns represent the names 'Thranastrol', 'Morstal', and 'Bokanathol'.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

Dismissing the Urns as mere funerary accoutrements, Bellus concentrates on the Secret Door, checking again for any sign of a trap.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 22, 2003)

An additional two minutes of searching reveals no traps on the secret door.

_Actions, please.  Please indicate your positions if you would like to open the secret door._


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2003)

Groknar will stand in front of the door, ready to smash it in as soon as his friend Bellus checks it for traps. It's killing time, right? he asks eagerly, gripping his axe tightly while smiling, baring his feral teeth.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 22, 2003)

'crazy sword lady' Qataria thought to herself, shaking her head with a sigh as she took up position near Groknar, looking around and keeping an eye on everything, the stench of the ever-present evil making her a bit antsy.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2003)

Verra will stay toward the back of the group with a view of the secret door and room it could lead into - keeping his firing options open.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 22, 2003)

OoC:I'm not sure which square the Secret Door is in, but I will stabnd off to one siode as it is opened.

Bellus cast's _Cat's Grace_ if his earlier one has disipated <3 hour duration>.
<Search for Traps, Disarm said Traps, Open Door...>


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 29, 2003)

As the secret door is pushed open a psionic power is manifested by the demonic creature waiting within.  It attempts to dominate all six humanoids waiting in the hallway beyond.  Darian, Verra, and Groknar resist the demon's control.  Bellus, Qataria, and Zelestine do not.

"Attack your unaffected companions," the inner voice commands the dominated ones.

_Actions, please.  Initiative order: Bellus, Verra, Zelestine, Qataria, Groknar, Darian.  I will post a description of the demon when I get home to my PsiH._


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2003)

Verra will invoke Haste (giving him +4 ac and a partial action). He will take a diagonal 5' step (avoiding the pit trap and into the alcove - assuming there's room), he will then attempt to _Time Hop_ Qataria (DC D20 +12) or who ever attacked him (if that happened first).

"Somone kill the beast and our friends will be freed of its control," Verra called out unsure of who really was under control.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2003)

Groknar could feel the beast trying to take over his mind, but felt the reassuring presence of Jobu and resisted. He then heard the elf say something about killing. Okay! That's me! he shouts as he rushes towards the demon, preparing to strike it with his axe.

_OOC:We're in big trouble._


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2003)

Qataria steps forward to stand in front of the beast, ready to attack any that attack it.  "BACK, INFIDEL!" She shouts at whoever attacked.

(5' step forward, then turn around and Readied action to Power Attack any who try to come at the Demon.
+15 to hit, 2d6+21 damage, Threat:12-20/X2)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> Bellus, Qataria, and Zelestine do not.
> 
> "Attack your unaffected companions," the inner voice commands the dominated ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victim (Sep 30, 2003)

"A multiple target Domination," Darian guesses after resisting the brutal mental attack and noting his companions' strange behavior, "I did not know such a spell existed.  Of course, while the will crushing power of domination is great, a mere apprentice abjurer could effect a countermeasure," Darian taunts while his hands shuffle through his scrolls.  After removing the handful of protection spells near the top, Darian quickly bestrows _Protection from Evil_ upon Zelestine, assuming she's within reach. 

If no dominated person is within reach, Darian will dig deeper into his scrolls to sieze the power of _Dismissal_.

[Retrieve object, MEA; cast Pro Evil on dominated person within reach - currently Zelestine - or Dismissal on demon.  Versus SR 9, Will save (DC 17) modified by HD difference.  Stupid sucky scrolls.]


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Sep 30, 2003)

> Not to nit-pick, but how do _we_ know who is dominated and who isn't...




_Technically the demon is controlling you, so it directs you to attack specific targets.  But I figured it would be more fun to let you control your attacks against your fellows._


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2003)

_OOC: Hmmm, who do I like the least...
You know, I love Darian's smug attitude and wit._


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

OoC:I shall attack whoever is close...which loks like Groknar (sorry )
Ouch, his back is too me too...er, doesn't he have barbarian levels to avoid my sneak? :O
JEMAL:You are dominated as well...guess it's not the Demon that you are attacking, eh?


----------



## Victim (Sep 30, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _OOC: Hmmm, who do I like the least...
> You know, I love Darian's smug attitude and wit._




OOC:  Remember, if you have a cleave attack...


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2003)

_OOC: ...you might as well take it. Yoinked for sig.

Fortunately, Groknar has Uncanny Dodge, making it unlikely for Bellus to get a sneak attack on him. Further, Groknar's high AC should also help prevent the gnome from hamstringing him in eleven different places.

Great, now Zelestine is safe. We can now all rejoice that she isn't going to take us all down with eleven point Greatsword hits. Now we just get to watch Qataria kill us, one person each round._


----------



## Victim (Sep 30, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _OOC: ...you might as well take it. Yoinked for sig.
> 
> Fortunately, Groknar has Uncanny Dodge, making it unlikely for Bellus to get a sneak attack on him. Further, Groknar's high AC should also help prevent the gnome from hamstringing him in eleven different places.
> 
> Great, now Zelestine is safe. We can now all rejoice that she isn't going to take us all down with eleven point Greatsword hits. Now we just get to watch Qataria kill us, one person each round._




OOC: Sorry.  My original plan WAS to cast prot Evil on Qataria.  But the 50 ft pit in the way kind of ruined that plan.

We could just try unloading on the demon, they usually go down quick.  Of course, IIRC, the psionic demon with Mass Domination is pretty tough with some damage reducing ability.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2003)

OOC: Never thought I'ld REGRET making a character that could drop another PC in a single round.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

OoC:Ack...:|


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 3, 2003)

Bellus' kukris fly out and slash at Groknar's back only to slide off his thick armor.

Verra pours on the speed and manifests _Time Hop_.  Qataria vanishes.

Zelestine turns on Darian with her greatsword.  She slashes the wizard twice (31 damage).

The demon steps forward and flanks Groknar.  It attacks with its bite and two claws, but only the fangs connect (12 damage).

Groknar slashes mightily with his axe.  Unfortunately the creature's natural armor is significant, and the blows fail to connect.

Darian prepares a scroll and casts, drawing an attack of opportunity from the pyschic warrior (19 damage, 21 hp remaining).  He tries to touch her, but she dodges his outstretched arm.

_The spell is still active until you cast another._


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2003)

_'Sigh, Zelestine's controlled as well?!?  Great, just great,'_ Verra thought.

With a snap of his head, Verra attempted to _Time Hop_  (DC D20 +12)Zelestine before she killed Darian, then Rapid shot at the demon.

_To Hit: +22/+22  = +5 base, +2 competence + 8 Dex + 3 Bow + 3 Arrow +2 Insight +1 point blank -2 rapid, 
Damage: +1d8 +2d6 + 13 (+1d8 base +1d6 Shock +1d6 Cold +1 Point blank +5 Str +3 Bow + 3 Arrow +1 Competence)_


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 5, 2003)

Demon-thing bad! It tricky! Me no like demon tricky stuff! TIME TO EAT AXE! Groknar screams as he continually tries to hack his enemy apart with his axe. You next, little man! he warns Bellus, as he feels his tiny little Kukries trying to penetrate his armor.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 8, 2003)

_Hi, All! Life is intruding on my ability to post regularly. I'm preparing for a conference next week, so I probably can't post until 10/19. See you then._


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Oct 21, 2003)

_Hi Everyone,

I've decided to close all my PbP games due to an increase in RL responsibilities.  Thanks for your enthusiasm and participation throughout.  I really enjoyed the characters, the dialogues, and the action.

I'm sorry to leave the story unfinished.  Please let me know if you would like a final wrap-up message.

Sincerely,
Derek "GruTheWanderer" Poppink_


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for the fun game.


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2003)

Drat. Thought for sure we'd actually finish this one.  Anywho, thanks for months of great fun . . . sorry its ending so soon.

Keia

ps. ending would be cool . . . but then that would mean it had ended.  Though feel free to pick it up when things slow again (or is that not an option).


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 21, 2003)

I had a lot of fun, thanks Gru!


----------

